# The Official League of Legends Thread - Part 26



## Tazmo (Jan 3, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

*The Official League of Legends Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Where is new thread get.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Oh guess I was.
> 
> didn't have to be said outright doe,
> 
> ...



idk, gen 4 and 5 had a very large amount of pokeys I just plain cannot give a shit about in looks, very meh, but I really like a lot of the gen 6 designs

Pancham/Pangoro, Hawlucha, Frogadier/Greninja, Fletchling/Fletchinder/Talonflame, Skiddo/Gogoat and quite a few more but I got bored of typing them out have that very good mix of both rl animals and that classic pok?mon charm to make them feel like true good pokeymans
And Xerneas has a good legendary look too (tho I'm not such a fan of Yveltal and Zygarde but oh well idc)


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

gg started the new thread off talking about pokemon rofl


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

WAIT WTF HOW DID VAE 


WHAT


*ARE YOU A WIZARD VAE?*


----------



## Maerala (Jan 3, 2014)

Jungle Leona is viable.


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2014)

wow 10/8/13 
I didn't really understand why I did so much damage shortly after I reconnected and got ~20-30 farm


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2014)

fuck Vae and Didi, that was my 1st post of the thread, YOU JUDGEMENTAL BINARY-OVERPRIVILEGED VIRGINS


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Didi said:


> gg started the new thread off talking about pokemon rofl



Pokemon


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2014)

do your magic default thread subscription


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

oh

ill play on EU

home from work early

fuck yea


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

I've actually been using that default thread subscription thing thanks to you Xin, and even though it is convenient I do spend a few minutes a day deleting the threads I no longer need.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2014)

you're welcome chausie but i only did it for nudes


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you're welcome chausie but i only did it for nudes


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you're welcome chausie but i only did it for nudes



i'm sorry to disappoint


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

What is gen 4? Games beyond gen 2 don't exist :ignoramus


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> What is gen 4? Games beyond gen 2 don't exist :ignoramus



oh shit now you've done it, in b4 bioness comes in raging and posting his anti-genwunners images and stuff


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Didi said:


> oh shit now you've done it, in b4 bioness comes in raging and posting his anti-genwunners images and stuff



There is no other game than Crystal on gameboy color for me.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

I want x/y but I don't want a 3ds

I really don't like where pokemon is going nowadays anyway

I used to play it competitively on a simulator o.0


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Later gens have better designs than early gens. Fact.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Later gens have better designs than early gens. Fact.



game design sure, I personally find pokemon design is horrible past gen 3 or so.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> oh
> 
> ill play on EU
> 
> ...



WELL GET ONLINE THEN YOU CUNTBUCKET


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

i cant

darth is on

and he wont get on skype to give me

his nakamas info


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

cant you log onto

Rheeva


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

he changed his info because people gave him shit about letting me use his account

>that hated


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

oh yeah forgot you have left a trail of drama in your wake rofl

TheHatedOne


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Caught up. Empty Casket ep was so much fun. The fangirl theory was hilarious. Sherlock also seems more human now.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

fuck it im watching sherlock


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

ugggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


my eyesssssssssssss


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

ew everything is orange 

this is fucking disgusting


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh god i thought it was just me 
So horrible
not again


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone on league atm?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2014)

Bjergsen's dog Kappa is so cute


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

You guys don's use the naruto background for NF?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

again with the theme really

what theme do you all actually use? 

I use the Orange theme but I used to use the sasuke one


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> You guys don's use the naruto background for NF?



no holy shit it's so fucking ugly


anyone using it of their own free will has the ultimate pleb taste



Akatsuki is objectively the best skin (best quality buttons and stuff, also scientifically most relaxing colour scheme. And imo it's also aesthetically the most pleasing, tho that's subjective ofc)


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> You guys don's use the naruto background for NF?



no it's a travesty



Didi said:


> no holy shit it's so fucking ugly
> 
> 
> anyone using it of their own free will has the ultimate pleb taste
> ...



no i use the sasuke one cause it's blue and has sasuke

i like blue and i like sasuke


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

> 2014

>Not using custom skins


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

I am using the default Naruto skin cause idk how to change

LIke there was a thread a while back on how to change the skins and there were custom skins too but i lost the thread
And can't be bothered enough to find it


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Gogeta it is in the Lounge, and you can change your skin in the User CP...


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

It's not letting me change anything.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> It's not letting me change anything.



Well not now, but when the skins are all available you can do it.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

This may be old but I don't care. Most inspirational video I have seen for the climb: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ycbK2REik14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jan 3, 2014)

have to agree with adrian
dbz was generally shit
dragon ball was much better

everything after frieza was garbage and even before that it wasn't some pinnacle of writing ability 
everything after cell was fairy tail level


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

>everything after frieza was garbage
>implying the android saga wasn't the best arc


Tho I might be biased because I generally love timetravel stories especially with alternate timelines and shit


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

Morglay said:


> This may be old but I don't care. Most inspirational video I have seen for the climb:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




That was a good watch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

majin vegeta killing thousands of people during the buu saga in the tournament was the most based scene in dbz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

other than gohan overpowering cell tho

only with the english dub music tho

if u can tell me anything from DB thats better than that

u r full of shit sir


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

DB was in general though pretty fucking based. All about martial arts. DBZ had more boom boom. GT was just energy attacks smh

Gogeta vs Shenron was pretty based though. Only worthy DBGT moment


----------



## αce (Jan 3, 2014)

> >everything after frieza was garbage
> >implying the android saga wasn't the best arc
> 
> 
> Tho I might be biased because I generally love timetravel stories especially with alternate timelines and shit




it wasn't though
and looking back on the arc, everything that was revealed with the editor problem becomes apparent
the author wanted to make dr gero and android 19 the main villains iirc

but the editors didn't want an old man as the final villain


so then we got android 17 who was basically just filler and andoird 18 who became a love interest? l0l.




the ending of the frieza arc was perfect
goku achieves the power that no saiyan has achieved in 1000 years, defeats the man who destroyed his planet and his race and dies saving his son and bulma

that shit was mad poetic



> other than gohan overpowering cell tho
> 
> only with the english dub music tho
> 
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gQHJ-wurOU[/youtube]


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

What about the scene with Majin Buu killing everyone on the planet to get rid of distractions?

Also why are people saying the word "based"


----------



## αce (Jan 3, 2014)

nah best dbz scene was goku explaining super saiyan to majin buu and then being like "np i go 3rd super saiyan"


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

best part of majin buu saga was the strongest dbz char aka Gohan 

Other than that DB shits all over Z.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

After my last ranked game
I can agree with Chaplin

"Greed has poisoned man soul"


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> best part of majin buu saga was the strongest dbz char aka Gohan



A.k.a wasted potential.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Welp the Client for some reason turned to shit. Based Riot.




Best parts of DBZ were anything with cell. But let's talk about anything but mainstream manga for once plz.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> A.k.a wasted potential.



Blame Toriyama. To be fair the only thing he is good for is drawing Dragon Quest chars.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Didi said:


> >everything after frieza was garbage
> >implying the android saga wasn't the best arc
> 
> 
> Tho I might be biased because I generally love timetravel stories especially with alternate timelines and shit





WAD said:


> majin vegeta killing thousands of people during the buu saga in the tournament was the most based scene in dbz


HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'



ya all good stuff


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Welp the Client for some reason turned to shit. Based Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone here seen Mirai Nikki?



Seraphiel said:


> Blame Toriyama. To be fair the only thing he is good for is drawing Dragon Quest chars.



Epic burn


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

MIrai Nikki is just odd and the ending was odd. The main girl invented Yandere though.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't seen it yet, it is on my "to watch" list.


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Anyone here seen Mirai Nikki?



Read the manga before the anime was even announced


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

just heard wads mother tell him off for having a smelly and messy room

fucking lol


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I've actually been using that default thread subscription thing thanks to you Xin, and even though it is convenient I do spend a few minutes a day deleting the threads I no longer need.



Yeah, it's quite a mess sometimes, especially if you're longer offline. 

Tho I don't care, since the newest posts are always on top, I can simply ignore the other threads until they disappear.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

its smelly cuz i ate tuna

zzz


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> just heard wads mother tell him off for having a smelly and messy room
> 
> fucking lol



the struggle is real.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

My room smells a bit cuz my dog sleep in it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

The dog smell left my apartment fir gii a month or so after we put her down I think.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Blame Toriyama. To be fair the only thing he is good for is drawing Dragon Quest chars.



Hey!



Don't forget Chrono Trigger chars



*Spoiler*: __ 



also fuck you dbz is awesome

/dontevencareifitsnostaliga


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2014)

So many bunny corpses :< that game is evil


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> just heard wads mother tell him off for having a smelly and messy room
> 
> fucking lol


snitches get  #@#%@^ by fat cock.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't understand why people get mad when their role gets taken in draft pick.

Like, if you're gonna get mad that someone's elo is higher than yours and plays what you want go instalock in blind pick or something.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

Ranked order is determined by ELO

Draft order is IIRC randomly decided


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

went on twitch

15 year old challenger

fuck is this shit

all he does is play lee sin

fucking BS

fuck dus motha flocka

fuck nf default skin

shit is ugly 

fuck

duck
puck
luck


oh 

and 
tara babcock

gives me malphite.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2014)

Obviously that should be inspiration for you to step your game up.

Anyways, qtpie was right, Baron doesn't help NA teams to win games, it helps to lose them.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you okay remchu?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm gonna tell my team not to Baron no matter how high the chances of us taking it without dying are.

Baron is just cancer to NA.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Mike Shinoda should just leave likin park

[youtube]feeuoERYOV0[/youtube]


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> So many bunny corpses :< that game is evil





A part of me imagined them as all teemo corpses. And it was glorious


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> he changed his info because people gave him shit about letting me use his account
> 
> >that hated



i can give you my account if you want, i actually have two


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Are you okay remchu?


just kidding around,



lee sin is the bees knees




Nim♥ said:


> So many bunny corpses :< that game is evil




Ragnarok Online 2?


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

No matter what you think or how you feel WAD


those were fun games tonight


except for that one game

that game was cancer


but the other games I had loads of fun

thanks erryone for them


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Ragnarok Online 2?



yep =)

characters-so-the-post-is-long-enough


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

So it looks like league was hacked again. It was just another ddos though.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

ye thanks for the games everyone!!

it was hilarious, even the one where i jungled and met elise around every fucking corner and fed her loads earlier

also, i only played support twice today, which is good cause i really am trying to get used to other roles!

and i think i found sivir mid the most fun. or the sona 1v2, that was funny also.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

I enjoyed my Riven game where I carried mad hard the most


Or maybe the Kha'zis game even tho I fucked up a bunch of time

Kha just so much fun to play, especially lategame deleting people with muramana+Q


oh and the first game where I played yasuo was also really enjoyable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

it's fine
im just distracted IRL and im feeling guilty about having murderous impulses towards my mother 
oops what are inhibitions


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 3, 2014)

I've found a new buddy...Teemo 


Hated playing against him, so I thought I'd try him out on this free week. Teemo is so fun to play


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

God fucking damnit, forum skins gone again.

Kill me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

nah never would dream of killing her but honestly sometimes i want everyone around me to die


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

We've all had that feeling.

I think.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae best mom.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

Feeling you all channel the Herman. Slightly worried for mothers everywhere.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm best mom?

How am I best mom.

I am worst mom.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae _has_ best mom.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> it's fine
> im just distracted IRL and im feeling guilty about having murderous impulses towards my mother
> oops what are inhibitions



well, if you would only clean your room, she wouldn't have to nag you about it



Norngpinky said:


> I've found a new buddy...Teemo
> 
> 
> Hated playing against him, so I thought I'd try him out on this free week. Teemo is so fun to play



 haha, ye i guess that's right, fun to play, horrid to play against! a lot of people hate him so be prepared to have people travel half the map to try kill you all the time


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay that one I can agree with, Adrian.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> nah never would dream of killing her but honestly sometimes i want everyone around me to die



Well then you'd be all alone! Or is that the point xd


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2014)

fuck this default skin


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

so i have a stomach bug, and then i went and ate a curry.

whilst it was fucking delicious, i think it was a bad idea

i shoudl have thought this one through


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

Sometimes, stupidity cannot be avoided.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

not when the curry is as delicious as that one. it was some fucking good curry


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> so i have a stomach bug, and then i went and ate a curry.
> 
> whilst it was fucking delicious, i think it was a bad idea
> 
> i shoudl have thought this one through



Good luck to you madam.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> yep =)
> 
> characters-so-the-post-is-long-enough


They are working on a spiritual successor to the original btw.
original director is on the art project
going to have like 400 unique bosses


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Well then you'd be all alone! Or is that the point xd


He'd be in prison getting his ass nailed.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> He'd be in prison getting his ass nailed.



Just as planned 

Also this is the default skin? Then wtf was the one I had for so long?


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> haha, ye i guess that's right, fun to play, horrid to play against! a lot of people hate him so be prepared to have people travel half the map to try kill you all the time



I think that one happened. I feel like of evil though, but at least I kind of compensate. I will never try Blitz, I think. 







Chausie said:


> so i have a stomach bug, and then i went and ate a curry.
> 
> whilst it was fucking delicious, i think it was a bad idea
> 
> i shoudl have thought this one through



Chicken? I love curry ;D I probably would have done the same. Feel better~


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> I think that one happened. I feel like of evil though, but at least I kind of compensate. I will never try Blitz, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken? I love curry ;D I probably would have done the same. Feel better~



sometimes you have to be evil!

and it was a king prawn karahi. and ye, i love curry also, i rarely have it these days though! hopefully it'll all clear up soon enough


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

Well then

DuoQing is a curse for both sides

all of my welps


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

You tricked me you bastard.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

GLORY TO ARSTOTZKA


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOO


GOD

FUCKING

DAMMIT


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2014)

Didi said:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> GOD
> ...



thats been on reddit for hours

and you now only see it

go die didi. 

i was thinking no one cared


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2014)

4N said:


> thats been on reddit for hours
> 
> and you now only see it
> 
> ...



I was playing LoL

And then I was playing Papers, Please

I can't be on that shitty site 24/7 you arsehole


so fuck you rude bastard
telling me to go die because I don't check reddit every 20 minutes smh

I will claw your pancreas out through your intestines


ALSO WHY DIDN'T YOU POST IF YERSELF THEN YA HYPOCRITAL FUCKTARD

4N CONFIRMED FOR CUNT


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Didi said:


> I was playing LoL
> 
> And then I was playing Papers, Please
> 
> ...



fuck you first

i was at the gym!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

I recommend reading Feng Shen Ji.

Not a well known manga but it's really good.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> I recommend reading Feng Shen Ji.
> 
> Not a well known manga but it's really good.



slowpoke 


i recommended just last week friday 

how far into it are you?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

i swear i have the best champion pool in the game


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2014)

Didi said:


> No matter what you think or how you feel WAD
> 
> 
> those were fun games tonight
> ...



fuck you didi never invite me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

ilu


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

Chapter 20 so far.

I saw it a few months ago but never got around to reading it.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> Chapter 20 so far.
> 
> I saw it a few months ago but never got around to reading it.



nice 

it gets even better. how do u like the characters so far?

like i couldn't believe how not alot of people know about it. best manhua i've read for sure.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

The characters are good, character development is good too, not like a lot of series that just go ''He had a bad childhood'' they actually take time to show us how he went from a selfish brat to a young warrior.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> The characters are good, character development is good too, not like a lot of series that just go ''He had a bad childhood'' they actually take time to show us how he went from a selfish brat to a young warrior.



i agree

and his father may have only had 5 chapters of screentime but damn, dude was manly as fck. 

Wu Geng is a very likeable main character though. A huge relief from the likes of Naruto and Ichigo.

Xi Yu and Zhui Ri deserve honorable mention as well


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

His father was the motherfucking boss, if the MC reaches the same level of badassery as him at any point, this will be my number one series


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> I recommend reading Feng Shen Ji.
> 
> Not a well known manga but it's really good.


LOL

I started it yesterday...

BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK,


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

His Divine power is pretty ironic yes, I'm at the Ghost Town arc now.

Been reading for the last 6 hours.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> His Divine power is pretty ironic yes, I'm at the Ghost Town arc now.
> 
> Been reading for the last 6 hours.



nice nice

i read it for like 10 hours straight. was even trying to convince terry to go read it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't read manhuas or manhwas unfortunately.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't read manhuas or manhwas unfortunately.



wai nawt?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, I'm at the point where he just came back from the timeskip.

I've gotten pretty far today.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

'The other skins were disabled due to some DMCA issues that Tazmo is currently dealing with.'

anyone got details? idk what dmca is but it sounds important


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2014)

DMCA is copyright issues iirc


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

oh, it suddenly sounds a lot less interesting


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2014)

My first ranked today was awful 
We had already picked Lulu, Singed and Ziggs but the last two wanted to troll and picked karma and leblanc and then went bot together <.<


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

Fully caught up to the latest chapter of Feng Shen Ji.

Feels like it is almost over too.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Bioness said:


> > 2014
> 
> >Not using custom skins


I used to have an ATLA skin, but it was honestly not that great and I couldn't really find any better ones anyway.


Gogeta said:


> Well then
> 
> DuoQ'ing is a curse for both sides
> 
> all of my welps


You win some you lose some.


Vae said:


> I recommend reading Feng Shen Ji.
> 
> Not a well known manga but it's really good.


Been hearing this recommendation a lot lately. Guess i'll check it out.


WAD said:


> i swear i have the best champion pool in the game


I swear I have the most inconsistent champion pool in the game. 

I need to find those 4-5 champions that I can just perform at my best with all the time. So far that consists of Riven, Jayce, Vi, and Shen. 

Should probably add a support and adc to that list. But ever since my Ezreal went to shit and since I can't stop feeding when I play Annie, the search is still ongoing. 


Chausie said:


> 'The other skins were disabled due to some DMCA issues that Tazmo is currently dealing with.'
> 
> anyone got details? idk what dmca is but it sounds important



If Tazmo is dealing with it, don't expect this to be resolved any sooner than 6 months from now.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> If Tazmo is dealing with it, don't expect this to be resolved any sooner than 6 months from now.



but i don't think i can deal with this disgusting orange for that long


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2014)

When I recommend something no one notices.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 4, 2014)

I went to get a haircut and this random goose was honking at this hardware shop. It would honk at people that went by too. It was just so random


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw someone mention in the last thread 13% (or was it 15%...) AS Graves or something.  What's the reasoning behind that?  Just curious.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

That last game. I have never seen a team so determined to throw away a hefty lead.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 4, 2014)

Somehow I always get matched up with the most ass of holes lately. The lol-community gets more and more cancerous, I don't even want to play anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I saw someone mention in the last thread 13% (or was it 15%...) AS Graves or something.  What's the reasoning behind that?  Just curious.



It's a taste thing, I run it after I saw a higher elo player doing it to great success, I tried it and it felt really good.

To me, I like it because it feels a lot smoother to AA early in the game and he still has a lot of burst, all he loses is like 8 AD.
It makes it feel more like I'm playing S2 Graves in terms of early game attack speed, it also helps you get E up faster.

AS scales better than 8 AD in to late game as well..


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I saw someone mention in the last thread 13% (or was it 15%...) AS Graves or something.  What's the reasoning behind that?  Just curious.



Who knows, probably some scrub that can't last hit without an early AS boost. Ignore it and run AD for MAXIMUM GRAVES BURST.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I saw someone mention in the last thread 13% (or was it 15%...) AS Graves or something.  What's the reasoning behind that?  Just curious.



Think it originates from that dude FORG1VEN who was number 2 on the EUW Challenger ladder, with only one rune page. He said everything just feels a lot smoother, so he chose that instead of the 4% lifesteal runes. ( According to Rekkles he is one of only 2 people who shat on him in lane, so it must have worked out for him pretty well). He has an AMA, if you care to search for it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> It's a taste thing, I run it after I saw a higher elo player doing it to great success, I tried it and it felt really good.
> 
> To me, I like it because it feels a lot smoother to AA early in the game and he still has a lot of burst, all he loses is like 8 AD.
> It makes it feel more like I'm playing S2 Graves in terms of early game attack speed, it also helps you get E up faster.
> ...





Seraphoenix said:


> Think it originates from that dude FORG1VEN who was number 2 on the EUW Challenger ladder, with only one rune page. He said everything just feels a lot smoother, so he chose that instead of the 4% lifesteal runes. ( According to Rekkles he is one of only 2 people who shat on him in lane, so it must have worked out for him pretty well). He has an AMA, if you care to search for it.



Makes sense.  So you basically just go all AS reds instead of AD reds, and then the rest of the rune page is stock from there?  That's interesting.   It's basically a jungle page on an ADC lol. 

Hopefully I can convince a friend who's way better at ADC than I am to try it.  >.>



Darth said:


> Who knows, probably some scrub that can't last hit without an early AS boost. Ignore it and run AD for MAXIMUM GRAVES BURST.



Keep the hate strong, Darth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

AS is a really underrated mark to use

it would be great on vayne if you didnt need the AD most of the time to be able to last hit under turret


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2014)

if you guys are playing later on euw hit me up on skype


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

Song of the Long March. Shit is legit collective son. Politics and war. Can't really ask for much else in a series.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter is back in EU. 

Sad times for CLG. Also NiP to LD? Maybe?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

we doing any games on euw tonight?



Phanalax said:


> I went to get a haircut and this random goose was honking at this hardware shop. It would honk at people that went by too. It was just so random



geese are dicks

swans are more so

prob decided you were going through its territory

i used to be chased by a swan when cycling past a church in a tiny, tiny english village once. had to cycle past it 4 times a week, it kept it up for a quite a while.

it's mate was sat on an egg near by though, so that's why. would chase anything that went past the church


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm going to start practicing other roles in normals now 
The only role I can really play is supp and it's so frustrating when I don't get the role and fail the one I got. Or if my team does stupid things all the time and I can't change much as support


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Nim, AP mid since it's the closest thing in function to supports (AP champs typically with CC).

If you're bad or afraid to trade just pick some afkfarm mids who are beast later in teamfights.

Orianna, Karthus, Galio

Try those 3


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

need 2 people on euw to fill a game or two, anyone wanna join?

we're doing a quick aram now. it's myself, nim and my friend crown from yesterday


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

is it to late to say NOPE?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2014)

well i did say to hit me up on skype baka chausie, i guess you don't want to play with me


----------



## Xin (Jan 4, 2014)

I just played with chasie


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

crown is gone now so i'm not playing anymore

and sorry cronos, i didn't see 



Xin said:


> I just played with chasie



i swear you give no shits when on annie

also amumu support isn't that good guys


also, is this forum laggy with this skin? seems to take longer to load things like when trying to rep someone or edit a post


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2014)

NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Xin (Jan 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i swear you give no shits when on annie



Annie to the rescue 

two tripple kills while 4 vs 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

ill come play now if u want


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

The Cool remains as the greatest Hip-hop song of all time. Nothing Lupe has done since can compare. Come at me.


----------



## Xin (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry guys, missed the invitation, because I was on my piano.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Juri (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> he changed his info because people gave him shit about letting me use his account
> 
> >that hated



I was wondering why Vae was bitching at me. Even more smh worthy considering that was not the reason i changed my password.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Juri said:


> I was wondering why Vae was bitching at me. Even more smh worthy considering that was not the reason i changed my password.



np, wad has access to two better accounts on euw atm (i say better because they have every champ + tons of runes and 20 pages) so he shouldn't be needing any other ones lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

darth stop changing your mastery pages i feel like every decision with every point you make is influenced by alcohol or some other mind-altering substance


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

Did someone ask him about his assburgers that was confirmed when he lost it  on poor Dyrone?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

I lose faith in humanity when I stomp a solo lane. The end is nigh children.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

janna is so easy

when was wad back? did he say an hour?


----------



## Juri (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> np, wad has access to two better accounts on euw atm (i say better because they have every champ + tons of runes and 20 pages) so he shouldn't be needing any other ones lol.



Is this turning into some sort of competition now?

He's the very reason why i changed the password though. He'd still have access to my account otherwise. now for to look through skype history.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> darth stop changing your mastery pages i feel like every decision with every point you make is influenced by alcohol or some other mind-altering substance



I don't even



			
				juri said:
			
		

> Is this turning into some sort of competition now?



I feel like I should answer this with a "yes".....


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

y cant we all just be friends


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:
			
		

> I don't even



just an example, bruiser page with attack speed masteries instead of CDR

pls

also i believe i told juri that i wouldnt be using his account at all anymore because i annoyed to hear about him being persecuted for it so i think thats why he changed it?

and yea im gone for like an hour or so


----------



## Juri (Jan 4, 2014)

> Friday, November 22, 2013
> [11/22/2013 9:57:47 PM] MarovA: is darth on his acct?
> [11/22/2013 9:58:25 PM] Evrae Altana: nope
> [11/22/2013 9:58:34 PM] MarovA: sweet
> ...



Now notice here that he insists that i tell them he's not going to log into the account anymore. 




> Friday, November 29, 2013
> [11/29/2013 9:03:49 PM] Er?anna: is that wad on your account again? smh
> [11/29/2013 9:05:27 PM] Evrae Altana: didnt even notice
> Thursday, December 5, 2013
> ...



So now he has essentially forced my hand into promising that he wont be on my account anymore and there are two instances they know he's on my account because i was obviously not the one. Before that they had been bugging me and i had been ignoring them for months.

Essentially i keep promises i make which is why i try not to make any but when i do make them i keep them.

Make of that what you will. I'm done here


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

4N said:


> y cant we all just be friends



cause fuck you kyle that's why.


----------



## Xin (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't touched my runepages since the beginning of season 2

no jk

What are the current standard runes?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

4N said:


> y cant we all just be friends



[YOUTUBE]RUFT35S7Jb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

well that was unnecessary cyc

i dont remember using ur account but i obviously did but i must have used it to see if darth was online or something because i was kinda sure i didnt want to play

either way

lolpettybullshit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

like ive never met a nosier bunch of fucks who dont know their place or business

gossip all day, spinal cords MIA


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> cause fuck you kyle that's why.



its ppl like u that make peeps think there is no hope in the world.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Juri said:


> So now he has essentially forced my hand into promising that he wont be on my account anymore and there are two instances they know he's on my account because i was obviously not the one. Before that they had been bugging me and i had been ignoring them for months.




*Spoiler*: _Sounds like you're a victim of_ 







How about you ignore what other people say and do what you want? Bugging you for months? wtf how weak. Man up bro, it's the internet. You can just tell them to fuck off and walk away from the screen.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

Juri said:


> Now notice here that he insists that i tell them he's not going to log into the account anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why the fuck are they so uppity about what someone else does with their own account?

would be like me getting pissy about not knowing if it's wady or haddles on TheCircleOfLife

i mean, you ask, they respond, and that's it


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> wady or haddles



wtf is haddles and wady really a thing'?

damnit chausie. 

other than that, yes, words of wisdom.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 4, 2014)

fuck you all


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

VoDe said:


> fuck you all



I love u too bebe.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> wtf is haddles and wady really a thing'?
> 
> damnit chausie.
> 
> other than that, yes, words of wisdom.



deal with it, haddles


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> Nim, AP mid since it's the closest thing in function to supports (AP champs typically with CC).
> 
> If you're bad or afraid to trade just pick some afkfarm mids who are beast later in teamfights.
> 
> ...



I'm not really afraid. It's just that I can't do anything against main midlaner xD I'll need a lot of practice. And my last hitting sucks.

Don't like karthus and Galio. Orianna is fine, currently a fan of Syndra and thinking about buying Ziggs :3


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2014)

Also would love to be able to play Nidalee, but I failed so many times


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

So you only play females and yordles 

Morgana is one I forgot to mention


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

you were doing well on zyra mid from what i remember too, nim

also try kayle

you can keep trying with nidalee - you ain't gonna get better unless you play it more!


----------



## Maerala (Jan 4, 2014)

Female champions master race(?).


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Morglay said:


> The Cool remains as the greatest Hip-hop song of all time. Nothing Lupe has done since can compare. Come at me.



"Dance With The Devil" by Immortal Technique has something to say about that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

zyra mid sucks


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> So you only play females and yordles
> 
> Morgana is one I forgot to mention



haha I really do most of the time. They are just too awesome 

I think I prefer morgana supp :3 but I'll try it too



Chausie said:


> you were doing well on zyra mid from what i remember too, nim
> 
> also try kayle
> 
> you can keep trying with nidalee - you ain't gonna get better unless you play it more!



Wasn't Zyra mid nerfed or something? D: I think I was just good with her because her damage was huge.

Okay I will!


----------



## Xin (Jan 4, 2014)

I've discovered that gp5 runes are op as fuck

on any champion


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> zyra mid sucks



You take that back WAD, zyra is my plant waifu, you fucking take that back.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> "Dance With The Devil" by Immortal Technique has something to say about that.



That song is memorable and shocking. Yet doesn't hold a candle to "The Cool", the word play, the story telling, the message. Too strong.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD right tho.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> zyra mid sucks



shut up wad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Female champions master race(?).



where da proof?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Xin said:


> I've discovered that gp5 runes are op as fuck
> 
> on any champion



wat
gp10 runes are completely unviable now



Seraphiel said:


> You take that back WAD, zyra is my plant waifu, you fucking take that back.



planting the seed of doubt


Morglay said:


> That song is memorable and shocking. Yet doesn't hold a candle to "The Cool", the word play, the story telling, the message. Too strong.




it's almost as if ur arguing opinions



Chausie said:


> shut up wad


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> planting the seed of doubt



She trusts me and I trust her and our trust will bring us to Dia1 70+ points.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Morglay said:


> That song is memorable and shocking. Yet doesn't hold a candle to "The Cool", the word play, the story telling, the message. Too strong.



See, the great thing about Dance With The Devil is that there's little to no word play.  The imagery that IT can conjure with his words is an art few rappers have been able to stand up to.  His songs are basically like a movie in your head, especially DWTD.

IT's probably not even like my top 5 favorite rappers and I have to admit that the execution of the message in his words is pretty top tier.



Seraphiel said:


> fight me irl I'm black.



I have a black card.  Does that count.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I have a black card.  Does that count.



I'm actually white. Where does this revelation leave us?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 4, 2014)

The fuck are you all talking about? o.0


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

wtf does that mean wad

i swear you do that to annoy me


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm actually white. Where does this revelation leave us?



Implying that was a revelation, it means I stomp you out behind a trashbin while you cry for mercy.

And then I gift you RP when I get home with the money I took from your wallet because your mom is a nice lady.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Implying that was a revelation, it means I stomp you out behind a trashbin while you cry for mercy.
> 
> And then I gift you RP when I get home with the money I took from your wallet because your mom is a nice lady.



k fite me behind the starbucks right now, we see who stomps who brohan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> wtf does that mean wad
> 
> i swear you do that to annoy me


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> See, the great thing about Dance With The Devil is that there's little to no word play.  The imagery that IT can conjure with his words is an art few rappers have been able to stand up to.  His songs are basically like a movie in your head, especially DWTD.
> 
> IT's probably not even like my top 5 favorite rappers and I have to admit that the execution of the message in his words is pretty top tier.
> .



IT is shit. That one song was good. The rest is just stupid angst. His excessive victimization of black culture whilst preaching violence annoys me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> k fite me behind the starbucks right now, we see who stomps who brohan



You just want to lose so you can get that free RP.  I see you out here, freeloader.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You just want to lose so you can get that free RP.  I see you out here, freeloader.



I got like 5k for my b-day that I still didn't spend I don't need RP, what nao?


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Xin said:


> I've discovered that gp5 runes are op as fuck
> 
> on any champion



well..

look at it this way. 


if you use both gp/10 seals and quints, you get an extra 5.3 gold per 10 seconds. 

in the first 7 minutes of the game you'll get 222 extra gold on your first back. At ten minutes it's 318 gold, which is basically what you get for a kill. So yes, while gp/10 runes are very strong early, they also are pretty strong late game. in a 40 minute game, the total gold you'll get is like 1272. 1300 extra gold through runes? imo that's stronger than 15 ap and some armor. 

assuming you can survive through the laning phase though. having gp/10 runes will make your laning phase a lot more difficult.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Morglay said:


> IT is shit. That one song was good. The rest is just stupid angst. His excessive victimization of black culture whilst preaching violence annoys me.



I've only heard Revolutionary, Vol. 1 but that album wasn't like that.  Preaching violence is more in the vein of like, Army of the Pharaohs.



Seraphiel said:


> I got like 5k for my b-day that I still didn't spend I don't need RP, what nao?



Hey I never said you weren't gettin' stomped.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I've only heard Revolutionary, Vol. 1 but that album wasn't like that.  Preaching violence is more in the vein of like, Army of the Pharaohs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I never said you weren't gettin' stomped.



cum at  me


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> cum at  me



Lemme make this Kool-Aid and then I gotchu.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> well..
> 
> look at it this way.
> 
> ...



Well the argument against that would be that fact itself, after 10 minutes you get the gold equivalent to a kill. Surely, someone could say, you could get a kill and more in 10 minutes. Plus, you lose ap/armor/ad, making your laning phase much worse. I don't see the point of using it, plus they're expensive as hell.


----------



## αce (Jan 4, 2014)

> The Cool remains as the greatest Hip-hop song of all time




ha

hahaha

haha

haahaha-h--hahahaha

oh wait

you're serious


hahahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

i just dont see which support won't benefit from AP quints or MS quints or even health quints

maybe janna?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

i love killing minions as sivir

it just feels so good

for them all to die instantly like that

it's just amazing

then killing the turret super fast, ahhhh


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2014)

Finished Feng Shen ji in about 6 hrs. Headache. Worth it? Maybe.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> i just dont see which support won't benefit from AP quints or MS quints or even health quints
> 
> maybe janna?



i prefer health quints most the time

the amount of times i've survived  a fight early levels bot lane one just a sliver of hp is uncountable

also some supports have such low hp, like sona, it just feels good to have that extra buffer

but sometimes ms on taric is fun for the chasings when going in for a stun


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Well the argument against that would be that fact itself, after 10 minutes you get the gold equivalent to a kill. Surely, someone could say, you could get a kill and more in 10 minutes. Plus, you lose ap/armor/ad, making your laning phase much worse. I don't see the point of using it, plus they're expensive as hell.



depends on what role/champion you're playing. If you're playing support, you're not really going to benefit as much from most other runes unless you're playing one of the op's like Annie. But Blitz, Nami, and most of the other supports could use the additional gold. 

on top or mid, i wouldn't usually recommend it as the edge you gain from gp/10 runes is usually pretty significant in 1v1 lanes. ADC's need all the help they can get from their runes so they also can't run them. And junglers generally benefit more from movement speed or combat stats to help them with their clears. 

supports are basically tailor made to fit for these runes. you could make an argument for farm heavy passive laners like Karthus, Orianna, Lissandra, or Gragas. They were also pretty fun to run on Bankplank back in the day when GP/10 still stacked.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

Watching Bischu's stream.
I don't understand how he's this bad at Ezreal


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i love killing minions as sivir
> 
> it just feels so good
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> depends on what role/champion you're playing. If you're playing support, you're not really going to benefit as much from most other runes unless you're playing one of the op's like Annie. But Blitz, Nami, and most of the other supports could use the additional gold.



Maybe Nami, someone like blitz I'd get MS quints for even more vroom.



> on top or mid, i wouldn't usually recommend it as the edge you gain from gp/10 runes is usually pretty significant in 1v1 lanes. ADC's need all the help they can get from their runes so they also can't run them. And junglers generally benefit more from movement speed or combat stats to help them with their clears.
> 
> supports are basically tailor made to fit for these runes. you could make an argument for farm heavy *passive* laners like Karthus, Orianna,* Lissandra, or Gragas*. They were also pretty fun to run on Bankplank back in the day when GP/10 still stacked.



ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Watching Bischu's stream.
> I don't understand how he's this bad at Ezreal


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Watching Bischu's stream.
> I don't understand how he's this bad at Ezreal



he got rekt in lane because his lane opponents were xmithie and bloodwater. who are probably sitting right next to each other irl and already have great synergy. 

he ended the game 11/5 though. He did tons of damage late game and his play was actually pretty good. I guarantee you'll never be able to micro that well on Ezreal.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2014)

perfect music for playing yasuo


if you have a psp and haven't played this game, I recommend getting it.
or if u have a dusty wii being used as a floor mat.


----------



## αce (Jan 4, 2014)

bischu's interview when he said dade was good on nid was surprisingly accurate


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

"I guarantee you'll never be able to micro that well on Ezreal"
It's always some who's better than who in this thread it's pathetic 
I'm not even going to argue because everyone in this thread barring Chausie, Ace, Terry, Rem, and WAD are just cancer.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

RemChu said:


> perfect music for playing yasuo
> 
> 
> if you have a psp and haven't played this game, I recommend getting it.
> or if u have a dusty wii being used as a floor mat.





wtf is this shit? uh.. no thx.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

Bischu was playing HOTD's theme on Osu!
I love this guy now.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> "I guarantee you'll never be able to micro that well on Ezreal"
> It's always some who's better than who in this thread it's pathetic
> I'm not even going to argue because everyone in this thread barring Chausie, Ace, Terry, Rem, and WAD are just cancer.



real jiyeon? real?

"I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW BISCHU IS SO BAD AT EZREAL"

uh, bitch please. he carried that game and played really well. wtf. Before you call someone bad why not actually watch the game they're playing first instead of crying wolf?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

I never said Bischu was a bad player.
I said he was bad at Ezreal.
And he even said he didn't know what he was doing throughout the game, so fuck off I already said I'm not taking part in any <60 iq argument you want to have.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

αce said:


> bischu's interview when he said dade was good on nid was surprisingly accurate


The reflections one?


Darth said:


> wtf is this shit? uh.. no thx.



idk about the pics but Muramsa was the best Wii game.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2014)

That is the cd art 

[youtube]zFtRsJXFMuU[/youtube]

The game is fucking awesome


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

I only play SSB on wii tbh.


----------



## αce (Jan 4, 2014)

> The reflections one?



yeah
i mean, i was more impressed with fakers

but...thats faker
and hes god
so idk cant compare


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2014)

So


Cloud 9 EU is a thing now


----------



## αce (Jan 4, 2014)

meh
tsm>c9


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

How do people play those hyper high pitched super sonic maps on Osu 
Like the actual music doesn't even sound good.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 4, 2014)

αce said:


> meh
> tsm>c9


gmb>all


Jiyeon said:


> How do people play those hyper high pitched super sonic maps on Osu
> Like the actual music doesn't even sound good.



I have no clue, when dyrone plays those nightcore tracks or whatever I am disgusted by the sound.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> "I guarantee you'll never be able to micro that well on Ezreal"
> It's always some who's better than who in this thread it's pathetic
> I'm not even going to argue because everyone in this thread barring Chausie, Ace, Terry, Rem, and WAD are just cancer.



yay i'm not cancer \o/

but nim isn't on this list, unsure if a mistake, or you are dissing nim


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

I forgot about Nim 

I barely post here anymore and Nim barely posted even when I was a frequent poster.


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I never said Bischu was a bad player.
> I said he was bad at Ezreal.
> And he even said he didn't know what he was doing throughout the game, so fuck off I already said I'm not taking part in any <60 iq argument you want to have.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my god Bischu penta.
#lata


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

> TSM- I think we're going to enter the split really strong, but I'm worried we might have a shaky start and do bad for the first half. I know for a fact though that we'll be at the top by the end of the split. C9- Consistent as always and will be top 2. Meteor is pretty good If I have to say so myself '.' Both can be 3rd or 4th. CLG / Vulcan 5th EG 6th Coast 7th/8th either teams can be 7th/8th CRS/Dig
> Basically means I think TSM will end up top 2 =D.



from regi's AMA

he actually believed that CLG could be top 5 material this split.

dammit dexter, why'd u have to go


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD and Ace aren't cancer?

This is news to me, you must not have ever spoken to them.

Why are you here Jiyeon? Noboy likes you and your arguments always fall short, the thread is much better when you're not here.

Please leave again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

So, no one on here play with Gogeta.

Like, as far as I'm concerned, he's completely blacklisted from playing in any games I'm in.

I have no idea on how someone can act like such a fucking baby especially when he's playing among friends.

Too bad he's lost those friends.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

To be fair, you're a little bitch when we play too, remember that Nidalee?

You're not much better than Gogeta yourself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, getting irritated towards a stranger is totally the same as AFKing 2 minutes into the game out of spite towards your full premade of 'friends'.

Please keep speaking out of your ass.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just saying, you're not Mr. Nice guy yourself.

You've gone off on your ''friends'' just as much as Gogeta has from my experience.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Except my intentions aren't malicious and I'm just overly harsh in my criticism.

I certainly don't outright ruin the game.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

WELL 

until that last game

it was all hella fun

so let's look on the bright side of it all! ye?

we never gotta play that last game where i was gonna sivir mid again


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae you have no context


Gogeta literally went afk 2 minutes into the game, because after a chase/invade fight in our jungle we ended up with 4 people at top and decided to push it hard for fun


he claims he then said he would afk if we didn't leave, but no one read it or heard it

And then he just went on being a big fucking baby and whining and staying afk


like holy shit

I am still baffled that someone playing in a premade would leave over something that petty

what a baby never playing with him again


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> Except my intentions aren't malicious and I'm just overly harsh in my criticism.
> 
> I certainly don't outright ruin the game.



eh, i've said several times, you do piss me right off when you get in one of those moods

but you have been doing that less now and you stop no if someone points it out, so np! and you're great fun otherwise! yay \o/


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, Gogeta told me the story.

I don't agree with him AFKing but if he he tells you to leave top lane, you leave top lane.

Leaving bot lane straight up free for the enemy is dumb as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

In the end, my conclusion is that you're all retarded ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

AFKing ain't okay, but fucking up a friends lane when he doesn't want it is also not okay.

Taking top turret that early ruins top lane, this isn't a well coordinated team that can roam like beasts.

You're all retards.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well, Gogeta told me the story.
> 
> I don't agree with him AFKing but if he he tells you to leave top lane, you leave top lane.
> 
> Leaving bot lane straight up free for the enemy is dumb as fuck.



this will be my last comment on the subject

but as didi said we (on purple side) followed their team who invaded our red and in a drawn out lvl 1 had killed 2 people and almost killed their warwick (their top laner)

as me and chausie (our bot lane) were present, our decisions were: go back to bot lane and be behind levels anyways to lucian/thresh or stay top and go for a fast turret so we had decided that and had relayed that on skype 

additionally we had tried to communicate with gogeta since the beginning of the game (hey come invade with us) but he was unresponsive to us, he claims he told us to leave top but he did not say this on skype nor in chat, he did make fallback pings but we had already communicated our intent to take that top tower since we were there already and might as well make the best of it

so he doesnt like it, even if it wasnt the right call (which it wasnt, really) its something we decided sans him as a team

that response was childish and only serves as a reminder of his generally standard toxic behavior and is not even the first time he has legitimately AFK'd for something so inane

im done playing with him and im done making a spectacle of this but in my opinion no one here should lower their standards of playing with such a person


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 4, 2014)

Like I said, I don't agree with him AFKing in any way.

I just understand why he was mad.

I still think he's a bitch for AFKing, but what you guys did was shitty too, if you couldn't hear him then fine, but still.

At least you realize that your call was bad.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

also didi! i like our nami lucian combo, that was a fun game! i was sacrificed a few times, but all for the greater good, so it's k!

i did like that nunu though, kinda felt sorry for him with all his interrupted ults

and the khazix walking into bubbles


----------



## Guiness (Jan 4, 2014)

the only thing i took from this was

NA best region confirmed


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> also didi! i like our nami lucian combo, that was a fun game! i was sacrificed a few times, but all for the greater good, so it's k!
> 
> i did like that nunu though, kinda felt sorry for him with all his interrupted ults
> 
> and the khazix walking into bubbles



yeah that was fun, your nami is really good!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2014)

4N said:


> the only thing i took from this was
> 
> NA best region confirmed



eh, tbf, all the games were fun

even the last one, i didn't really get what was happening until after the game, or nearer the end, but in game i was dancing with the enemy team and did a dragon with didi!  we won all but one game



Didi said:


> yeah that was fun, your nami is really good!


 it's easy to poke though when the enemy support is melee and has to stand in one place to ult!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I forgot about Nim
> 
> I barely post here anymore and Nim barely posted even when I was a frequent poster.


Wad was talking about you in skype the other day.

I think...

he summoned you.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

not gonna lie

i lol'd

all star cast


----------



## Shozan (Jan 5, 2014)

fucking Chiefs, throw it harder than XDG


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

Shozan said:


> fucking Chiefs, throw it harder than XDG



wut u talkin bout son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

my god tier champs: yasuo, teemo, nidalee, ezreal, gragas, shyvana, fizz, olaf, evelynn, nocturne


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol Ezreal.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> my god tier champs: yasuo, teemo, nidalee, ezreal, gragas, shyvana, fizz, olaf, evelynn, nocturne



I agree with this except for Yasuo and Ezreal.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I agree with this except for Yasuo and Ezreal.



you've played with his yasuo before?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 5, 2014)

4N said:


> you've played with his yasuo before?



I assume that WAD isn't talking about his Yasuo, just the champ in general.  Which is why I don't agree with the list.

But no, I have not.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sure WAD is talking about his champ pool.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 5, 2014)

What a happy coincidence because I feel most of those are some of the current strongest champs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

yah my champ pool

and yea some a mixture of OPs and some is my own personal harbingers of destruction like timothy h4h4


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

i can confirm

wad god yasuo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Can confirm, WAD shit Yasuo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

so im pretty sure yasuo might be the best 1v2 champ in the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 5, 2014)

[youtube]8jkZzKMyz7g[/youtube] 

rofl. Turns out to be fake but I didn't realize it til someone pointed it out to me. Still funny


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2014)

played some shy top just now. where my vi wanted to invade, she didnt succeed in securing blue so i leash our blue for her. 

so im behind the entire game vs an irelia as a result, just like a level didnt give any kills, eventually lose tower and irelia says "you suck shy" so i dont say anything, just buy my sunfire, 

I walk back into lane and kill her solo.

LOL

get tower.










power spikes too good 

just 1 fucking item on a broken champ.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

RemChu you're garbage


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> RemChu you're garbage




You're a wise man..
so trustworthy.
:33


----------



## VoDe (Jan 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q4w_rJG2Ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2014)

holy shit that was amazing


----------



## Xin (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]8jkZzKMyz7g[/youtube]
> 
> rofl. Turns out to be fake but I didn't realize it til someone pointed it out to me. Still funny



lol that naruto music .


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> so im pretty sure yasuo might be the best 1v2 champ in the game



Not Brand?


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Brand was never the best in 1v2 situations to be honest. Fiddle is a lot stronger 1v2 and is probably one of the best. Riven and Renekton are also really strong 1v2 .

Brand's strength lies in catching multiple enemies in an isolated area. but he usually needs at least 1 other ally with him to get out alive as his stun is pretty unreliable and he can be outplayed more easily than most.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2014)

Poppy is one of the best 2v1 champs imo.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Jax is better in 2vs1 or a Nasus in laty Lategame with tons of stacks.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

nasus late game with tonnes of stacks and a tanky build could probably 1v5


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> nasus late game with tonnes of stacks and a tanky build could probably 1v5



It really depends

I was full build one game we played and had 850/900 stacks but couldn't even reach the enemy ADC with Mercs and Ghost, the peel was far too high.
If it's just close range with no kiting or w/e he is definitely one of the best picks for the job


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Jax can yeah, but not so much Nasus. I didn't mean late game with full items chausie. I just meant conceptually in terms of their kit. Nasus's kit while strong, doesn't allow him to 1v5 unless he has a ton of items. 

Riven, Jax, Fiddle, Renekton, and Poppy all can 1v2 a lot of champs just through having a kit designed to help them do so. 

I don't really figure Yasuo for being able to do that tbh. Sure his kit is strong for 1v1 dueling, but not so much 1v2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

i meant for 1v2 lane swaps


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> I think Jax is better in 2vs1 or a Nasus in laty Lategame with tons of stacks.



Poppy is an unpeelable damage machine with just a couple of items. Post level 6 = nobody escapes. JMT - Genghis Khan is a fitting song to go along with playing her.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> i meant for 1v2 lane swaps



lol by all rights Yasuo would get annihilated in a 1v2 lane swap. His early laning is horrible and he'll just get killed under turret.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

and you have thusly proven you have 0 idea what you're talking about


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

imo you're crazy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> i meant for 1v2 lane swaps



Lol, not even top 10.

Get out of here, to be a good 1v2 champ you need sustain.

EDIT: Or something to farm from a safe distance with.

Neither which Yasuo has.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> It really depends
> 
> I was full build one game we played and had 850/900 stacks but couldn't even reach the enemy ADC with Mercs and Ghost, the peel was far too high.
> If it's just close range with no kiting or w/e he is definitely one of the best picks for the job



why i said probably

i like to get mikeals, shurelyas and twin shadows against him as support, with my own cc.  just to slow him down and speed up my adc and get rid of the first wither

even with that, if he's tanky, may need help from the rest of the team depending on what support i'm playing

and if the adc stands in melee anyway, i can't do shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

his windwall to deny tower pressure is the single-greatest 1v2 ability in the game

refreshable shield to hamstring harass

possibility of fighting 1v2 once he's level 6

plz continue to be bad and i cant wait until you metasheep once the patch where he becomes relevant in competitive play comes into effect, the fact that you said yasuo has a weak laning phase shows that you have absolutely no understanding of the champion


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> his windwall to deny tower pressure is the single-greatest 1v2 ability in the game
> 
> plz continue to be bad and i cant wait until you metasheep once the patch where he becomes relevant in competitive play comes into effect



Please continue to make up your shitty strategies that work like 5% of the time.

Half of the things you say in this thread are retarded beyond belief.

Seriously, you have barely any understanding of this game, that's the feeling I get from seeing you talk about the game.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

i wish we could all just be civil to one another

also, hearthstone sucks, and i suck at it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish WAD wouldn't act like his shitty suggestions are actually good.

He has no argument to back up Yasuo being a good 1v2er other than a wind wall that at level 1, lasts for 3.75 sec, is barely big enough to block 1 person and has 26 sec CD.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

The fact that he calls us metasheeps for providing solid arguments as to why he's a not a good 1v2 champ is even more amusing and proves my point of him being dumb even more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> I wish WAD wouldn't act like his shitty suggestions are actually good.
> 
> He has no argument to back up Yasuo being a good 1v2er other than a wind wall that at level 1, lasts for 3.75 sec, is barely big enough to block 1 person and has 26 sec CD.




lol other than empirical experience? and the wall is sufficient enough so long as you throw it down right in front of the AD carry and even if it stops 3-4 seconds of auto attacks that's more than enough to significantly throw down a push



Vae said:


> The fact that he calls us metasheeps for providing solid arguments as to why he's a not a good 1v2 champ is even more amusing and proves my point of him being dumb even more.



i prevented plenty of arguments you ignoramus

your only "counter" is "amg but he HAZ NO SUSTAINZZZZ" despite the fact that theres plenty of viable 1v2 champs without sustain and the ones who DO have sustain have nearly neglible levels in early levels when it matters and is nowhere near as effective as yasuo's shield


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

its just a classic example of vae being bad he doesnt acknowledge anything unless his yung gods of OGN uses it

he's like the biggest metasheep ITT


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

The decent 1v2 champs that don't have sustain at least have a safe way to farm from a distance.

Yasuo Q range isn't even good enough to do that.
You're really overrating his wind wall AND shield, sure his shield is decent but it doesn't negate THAT much, especially when he can't do anything anyway.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Biggest metasheep in this thread? You're hilarious.

I question stuff pros do all the time, but continue to live in your ignorant world, I don't even play the champs they mainly play in the OGN.

You're so full of fucking shit, trying to come up with new ideas but your theorycrafting is garbage.


----------



## αce (Jan 5, 2014)

irelia used to be the best 2v1 iirc
not sure about now but i dont see why it would have changed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually, you can easily last hit the melee minions with Q outside of ADC harass (with exception to perhaps Caitlyn, haven't went against her yet). And you can pick up the caster creeps with whirlwind or sacrificing a hit or 2 with your E (assuming you've used windwall already).

Additionally, you can build tanky on Yasuo early (think Chain armor after shop, perhaps Sunfire first) and you'll still do tons of damage in early/midgame because he has good BASE damages on his abilities.

>accusing me of theorycraft
<has already said he's tested Yasuo 1v2

lolvae


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Removed 4 NF people from friends.

NP.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2014)

why me vae


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

You're still on there.

I removed Didi, Chausie, Nim and Xin.

They invoked my wrath.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 5, 2014)

stop being such a bitch vae


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

he's annoyed as we were already in a game to play together, which he was invited to, and chose to stick to that instead of split up to whatever he was doing


----------



## Xin (Jan 5, 2014)

lol           .


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

You wanna fight?


----------



## Nim (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xin (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sure you guys were both desperate to make me not remove you after I said I would


----------



## Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Just didn't want you to feel lonely for not recieving an answer


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


>



i dunno why i find this image so funny


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

fucking nim, that was brilliant



Vae said:


> You wanna fight?


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

lol vae invited you to customs with me since i was playing from home and couldn't play normals with you guys. 

we ended up 1v1'ing and i proved the dominance of Lissandra who I've played maybe like 4 times vs his Gragas. To be fair, his build path was pretty horrible.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't build for a 1v1, what can I say.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

double dorans into abyssal is what either of you should have built


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol vae invited you to customs with me since i was playing from home and couldn't play normals with you guys.
> 
> we ended up 1v1'ing and i proved the dominance of Lissandra who I've played maybe like 4 times vs his Gragas. To be fair, his build path was pretty horrible.



he didn't say you couldn't play normals, he just got bitchy about us not accecpting cause we were already about to play a game together.

i lagged like shit anyway, which i think is a LoL side issue as everything i've checked my side is fine


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 5, 2014)

I specifically said ''Hady can't play normals''

Don't say I didn't when I did say that.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> I specifically said ''Hady can't play normals''
> 
> Don't say I didn't when I did say that.



i don't remember you saying that to me

i remember you typing in caps 'FINE BE THAT WAY'


----------



## Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i don't remember you saying that to me
> 
> i remember you typing in caps 'FINE BE THAT WAY'



same here xD


----------



## Xin (Jan 5, 2014)

Same here. 

Vae still crying?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

probably

just been reading reddit,  now i'm not with UPC Ireland, but i seem to be getting the same issues with my provider

just posted this here in case anyone else has noticed a problem and is unsure what's causing it


----------



## Cronos (Jan 5, 2014)

delicious drama


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2014)

When will I get a proper break from school, lawd.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

Small tourney organized by CLG going on, with CLG casting

currently double + travis casting


so it's pretty hilarious


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

Next game gonna be Hotshot + somebody


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay I get an extra day off of school because predicted snow. Even if nothing happens, it's too late


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay yeah, next game will be casted by HotshotGG and Aphromoo

And it's gonna be LMQ (the Chinese team) versus CLG.Camp (five random diamonds, all carefully selected by CLG out of like 200 applicants for this event cuz they're huge fans and got to spend 3 days with the team, being trained and seeing how it's like to be a pro team, culminating in a tourney cuz they wanted to show the nerves and excitement and stuff that brings as well)


so LMQ prolly gonna win but who knows

Will be fun to watch I think, or otherwise at least interesting to see how LMQ performs


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

is kyle no longer a filly?


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

Picks & bans started


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

u need to learn, you're still pretty unartful! 

like, there doesn't seem to be an english word for .


here, some lecture for u


"It is estimated that 1 in every 20 American homes owns a copy of one of his paintings.[5]"


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck are you on about Mr. Nim


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Didi said:


> Picks & bans started




Link of a stream? o.o

 this ain't it?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> What the fuck are you on about Mr. Nim




I want Phanalax to get smart.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Link of a stream? o.o
> 
> this ain't it?




he linked it earlier silly


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

what chausie said


also hahaha yeah okay this is just a disgusting stomp


kinda to be expected tho

from a team that's the sister team to the 2nd place on world, and has their toplaner (GoDlike, now named ackerman)

versus some guys that have only played together for 3 days (and their toplaner is Gold V apparently, tho prolly just doesn't play much ranked as he can compete with Diamonds pretty convincingly)


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> he linked it earlier silly




with not bein twitch tv and having vod in the url, I didn't think it'd be a livestream.. and I've never heard of that site. :/ thx anyway

quality is too bad for me and I'm too lazy to register for a HQ-stream D:


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

>720p
>too bad


really?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

yea rlly.. and it doesn't look like 720p, either its bad encoded or not rlly 720p

looked at it again
its bad encoded


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't you guys ever get bored of playing LoL?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

yea thats why we watch it sometimes..
then we want to play it again.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't watch streams 

I only play because I have nothing better to do. It's not really for fun anymore but rather just for the sake of it. I should probably sell my account. I might make quite a lot of cash but then again, it's on the Oceania server.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

this clg camp support is the MVP of the tournament tho

his lulu was godly in earlier games l0l


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> I want Phanalax to get smart.



Say what?

Someone in this thread is actually talking about me?

Must be a dream.

Seriously though what


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2014)

how frequent do sherlock eps come out?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I don't watch streams
> 
> I only play because I have nothing better to do. It's not really for fun anymore but rather just for the sake of it. I should probably sell my account. I might make quite a lot of cash but then again, it's on the Oceania server.




u can transfer accounts? (I thought so)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

that game was both exciting and interesting!


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

Close game


----------



## Maerala (Jan 5, 2014)

Meanwhile twitch chat 1% game, 99% female caster.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 5, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Don't you guys ever get bored of playing LoL?



Quit it twice but kept coming back couple months later.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> how frequent do sherlock eps come out?



was 2 this week, another next week i think? then it will be on a break for a year or two. 

that's if there's a season 4, unsure yet, though the actors all seem keen on continuing.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2014)

Sometimes you get bored, then you just play arams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

you dont get bored when you're better than 99% of the people who play it


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

WAD said:


> you dont get bored when you're better than 99% of the people who play it



if you were better than 99% of people, you would get bored due to lack of competition

there is no fun in a game when there is no challenge


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

its always a hard fight to push ur ego hard enough to really believe in the trash ur talkin..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

statistics back me up doe 

nah chausie

i live for the 1%

theyre out there!

waiting for me...


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

oh waddles, you cocky so and so!


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

he's not bragging tho cuz anything above about Plat V is the top 1%


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

i'm not accusing him of bragging

calling someone cocky doesn't mean they are bragging! it means they are very cheeky with their confidence


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Didi said:


> he's not bragging tho cuz anything above about Plat V is the top 1%



Seeing as Plat II is the top 5%, I'm pretty sure your statistics are hella wrong.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> Seeing as Plat II is the top 5%, I'm pretty sure your statistics are hella wrong.



if u didn't bad-rep me, I'd give u honor for that..
but ur on my blacklist.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2014)

Far as i know Diamond as a whole is 1.5%/2%


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> if u didn't bad-rep me, I'd give u honor for that..
> but ur on my blacklist.



bad rep huh.

damn. missed out on some honor. 

oh well. 


@Gogeta

Yeah Diamond V 0 lp is top 2%.

Diamond I 0 lp is top 0.4%. 

Plat 3 0 lp is top 5.3%.

Plat I 0 lp is top 3.4%.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> bad rep huh.
> 
> damn. missed out on some honor.
> 
> oh well.



u just dont know the wurf of my appreciation & honor.
unlike Phanalax, who'll learn the basics n stuff of worthiness of dat 



btw does any of u guys have a subscription of a LoL-related Twitch-channel?


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh must've seen a wrong chart then


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> was 2 this week, another next week i think? then it will be on a break for a year or two.
> 
> that's if there's a season 4, unsure yet, though the actors all seem keen on continuing.



wow that's depressing


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> wow that's depressing



would you rather no sherlock?

honestly, i'm ok with it how it is. sure, the wait can be a pain, but i know i'm going to get 3 entertaining one and a half hour long eps,


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it would be better to be spaced out over the year. So you don't feel like it comes and goes.



Another depressing thing. I can't watch twitch.tv videos. It doesn't even let me browse. The channels on the LoL page are replaced with the buffering symbol


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Didi said:


> Oh must've seen a wrong chart then



It was probably just super outdated. 

Older charts listed plat in the top 1%. But those were from Season 1 I think.


----------



## Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

I also liked Hustle by BBC :3 no one seems to know it though.


----------



## Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

[youtube]zGyIDtBX7f0[/youtube]

love the song


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to watch that nim! with the bartender they always seem to take for granted?

it was really funny!


----------



## Nim (Jan 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> I used to watch that nim! with the bartender they always seem to take for granted?
> 
> it was really funny!



haha yes the poor guy 
oh well great.. after hearing the op song again, I want to rewatch the show xD probably will start tomorrow


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2014)

this post is really depressing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2014)

yay finally yasuo penta


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2014)

What took so long?


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2014)

VoDe said:


> [youtube]6Q4w_rJG2Ko[/youtube]


Why is he so funny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

idk but now i can buy his skin


----------



## αce (Jan 6, 2014)

sunfire vlad
op


----------



## Nim (Jan 6, 2014)

[youtube]2QjM9qMDKjA[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2014)

Apparently Quinn was supposed to be a melee assassin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

looks like talon/fiora hybrid but a bird


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 6, 2014)

jinx is free tomorrow yessssss


----------



## Nim (Jan 6, 2014)

And I bought Ziggs ;d


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 6, 2014)

I ruled with Ziggs before he was mainstream.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 6, 2014)

Vae offering to swim over and have sex with me... Confirmed lover of the African man.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't deny this statement at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

season 4 pls


----------



## OS (Jan 6, 2014)

LCS hurry please.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2014)

Holy shit bloody amazing Sherlock episode


Laughed my ass off, yet also had great mystery and tension


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> jinx is free tomorrow yessssss


yessssss now i can finally play her!


Didi said:


> Holy shit bloody amazing Sherlock episode
> 
> 
> Laughed my ass off, yet also had great mystery and tension



thought it was pretty average tbh.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2014)

I really really liked it

Probably my fav episode after The Great Game


but it's hard to say cuz they're all so good

Only one that was slightly disappointing to me was the Hounds of Baskerville, and the Blind Banker to a lesser extent. But both still enjoyable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

[YouTube]hjTHPSy8yIc[/YouTube]

when you see it...

also nerf rango


----------



## Xin (Jan 6, 2014)

Does Vae still hate me?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 6, 2014)

possibly

though he added me again earlier


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 6, 2014)

WAD said:


> [YouTube]hjTHPSy8yIc[/YouTube]
> 
> when you see it...
> 
> also nerf rango



actually believed it too.

did you see the 'tristana is a minion' one?


----------



## Nim (Jan 6, 2014)

I like all of you guys. And I like playing with all of you. It sucks if some of you are figthing. Makes me sad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 6, 2014)

> Fiora: SO MUCH DAMAGE, WILL ALWAYS DESTROY TEAM 10/10 WOULD BAN, WILL HAVE much to learn



Lawl.


----------



## OS (Jan 6, 2014)

We talkin about Sherlock ep 2? It was pretty fun but not as suspenseful as the others.


----------



## αce (Jan 6, 2014)

that episode was amazing
people hate development for some reason
sherlock clearly resembles house in a lot of ways

fans simply want them to solve cases
but there has to be some human aspect to it


----------



## Maerala (Jan 6, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Apparently Quinn was supposed to be a melee assassin.





WAD said:


> looks like talon/fiora hybrid but a bird



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

That would've been a lot better. I'm sad.


----------



## OS (Jan 6, 2014)

αce said:


> that episode was amazing
> people hate development for some reason
> sherlock clearly resembles house in a lot of ways
> 
> ...



First ep had a bit of fanservice. Not saying the first ep was bad at all but ever since korra i am worried when a company serves the fans.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 6, 2014)

may be fan service, but it's also just general humour which people who don't follow sherlock fan sites online will pick up and find funny

have to remember that sherlock is very much a comedy as it is anything else


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

i have 1350 RP if i buy astronaut teeto i will be left with 0 RP exactly should i do it yes or yes?


----------



## OS (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm just on the worried end is all. It's really not bad or anything the homo scene in ep 1 was pretty funny to me.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 6, 2014)

WAD said:


> i have 1350 RP if i buy astronaut teeto i will be left with 0 RP exactly should i do it yes or yes?



Or buy Panda on sale for 487.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

astronaut is the GOAT timothy skin tho


----------



## Chausie (Jan 6, 2014)

wait till it's on sale


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2014)

WAD said:


> astronaut is the GOAT timothy skin tho



its also the most annoying teemo skin there is as well

nothing is more frustrating than fcking going after teeto and walking into shrooms while watching him space hop away. :\


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2014)

Go for the zero rp was


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2014)

>best teeto skin
>not Cottontail Teemo


Yeah nah you guys are mad wrong, that skin upgrades your global taunt by like a million


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

>satellite mushrooms
>moonwalk
>that voice fx

nah astro teeto is goat


----------



## Nim (Jan 6, 2014)

Panda Teemo!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

too late



i am king teeto


----------



## Chausie (Jan 6, 2014)

you changed your name?

a friend is streaming teemo now on euw, it's funny


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2014)

yup 

also

trinity dorans is the dirtiest early game on timothy, ring blade and shield


----------



## Chausie (Jan 6, 2014)

i thought you were going to change it to xxweedxwizardx420

or some shit


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 6, 2014)

I have 140 rp and I can't do anything with it and it frustrates me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 6, 2014)

Wtf you guys thought I hated you? 

I was just fucking around with you guys, and removed you to make it look like I was really mad


----------



## Maerala (Jan 6, 2014)

It's k to have a hissy fit once in a while Vae.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

ye vae, it's ok, we forgive you


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

I've thrown hissy fits before.

That just wasn't one of then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

"I-It's not like I'm mad or anything, b-baka!"


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

kaceytron has got to be one of the greatest trolls ever. i mean she is so bad that she is good because twitch chat and most of her viewers eat it all up like holy crap lol

the stream is hilarious. and while i dislike sky's stream, him streaming kaceytron's stream with commentary is just too good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

not having sound and watching her stream is god tier


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

GETTING GOOD AT CS:GO.

Played against Double Golden AKs, finished highest.

Got a 1v5 ace and ninja defuse against 2 people at the end before I killed them.

NP ezpz.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> GETTING GOOD AT CS:GO.
> 
> Played against Double Golden AKs, finished highest.
> 
> ...



cool. you should go talk about it in the CS:GO thread. 

OH WAIT. THERE IS NO CS:GO THREAD. CAUSE THAT GAME SUCKS.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 7, 2014)

cs go does not suck


----------



## Xin (Jan 7, 2014)

WAD said:


> too late
> 
> 
> 
> i am king teeto



So many played games.


----------



## Xin (Jan 7, 2014)

Chausie said:


> possibly
> 
> though he added me again earlier



I haven't checked yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Actually there is a CS:GO thread.

It's just not active, because most people are too bad to play the game, they cry that it sucks but that's only cause a balanced FPS is too hard for them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

[youtube]reJoq1KySwU[/youtube]

ok what


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

does this count as a 1v5?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

No because they were almost all low.


----------



## Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

[youtube]4PLgn_5mNxg[/youtube]

I think this counts as an 1vs5 :3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, that's a proper 1v5.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

blaze vs samsung blue



edit: blaze just won 3-0.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

It's 50 degrees here in miami. Kill me.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 7, 2014)

Dat Kat penta.

I want to do something like that ;D


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> It's 50 degrees here in miami. Kill me.



*looks up what that is in Celsius*

Wow you pussy that's not even cold, just a tiny bit cool.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Americans are weak.

They don't understand real cold.


----------



## Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

Why do I do more damage as supp than my adc .__. it's like being the supp AND the carry


----------



## Enel (Jan 7, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Why do I do more damage as supp than my adc .__. it's like being the supp AND the carry


Well if you are Annie than that's kinda true


----------



## Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

Enel said:


> Well if you are Annie than that's kinda true



nah was Thresh 
also more damage than top and jungle


----------



## Enel (Jan 7, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> nah was Thresh
> also more damage than top and jungle


Well than your top definitely did something wrong 
Jungle-Tank can possibly do less damage than support, though it's not very common imo.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

yo Enel
are u there yet?


----------



## Enel (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> yo Enel
> are u there yet?


Yo
Am I where?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

Enel said:


> Yo
> Am I where?



as far as I remeber u were on ur way flying to the moon..


----------



## Enel (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> as far as I remeber u were on ur way flying to the moon..


Of course I was there, had to fodderize some space bandits 
But now I'm just waiting for my great return to the OP storyline


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

Didi said:


> *looks up what that is in Celsius*
> 
> Wow you pussy that's not even cold, just a tiny bit cool.



Fuck you I Iive in 80-90 degree weather. Not this.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean climate


----------



## Maerala (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Americans are weak.
> 
> They don't understand real cold.



Why don't you come to the Caribbean and see how that pretty little pink skin of yours handles some actual sun.

Cheeky cunt.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

>been 20 mins.
>professor hasn't shown up


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Why don't you come to the Caribbean and see how that pretty little pink skin of yours handles some actual sun.
> 
> Cheeky cunt.



Umad?


----------



## Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

yaaaay Orange Style <3


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

blaze 3-0 blue
it sad they faced kt b, which is the second best team in korea

cause like, all this cj hate
but blaze is probably 3rd best team in korea
unless you give ozone the benefit of the doubt, then they are fourth


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

yay my glorious sasuke skin has returned


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

αce said:


> blaze 3-0 blue
> it sad they faced kt b, which is the second best team in korea
> 
> cause like, all this cj hate
> ...



eh, Blaze didn't deserve to move on into the semis. 

Plus they woulda got stomped by SKT either way so it wouldn't have made a difference lol. 

They played a good series vs Blue, but honestly it's not like they were playing well. Blue was just playing super terrible. Flame and Ambition did tons of stupid mistakes and were trolling pretty hard in that 3rd game. Emperor got caught out a lot and Blaze barely survived laning phase in all 3 games. 

Was a pretty underwhelming series tbh.


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

10 degrees celsius = 50 degrees farenheit


yeah, you're a giant fucking pussy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

love this weather


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

> eh, Blaze didn't deserve to move on into the semis.



uh yes, because they faced the second best team in korea
and even though they are third imo, theres still a large jump between the third and second spot 



> Plus they woulda got stomped by SKT either way so it wouldn't have made a difference lol.



im expecting skt to stomp everyone bar ozone tbh



> They played a good series vs Blue, but honestly it's not like they were  playing well. Blue was just playing super terrible. Flame and Ambition  did tons of stupid mistakes and were trolling pretty hard in that 3rd  game. Emperor got caught out a lot and Blaze barely survived laning  phase in all 3 games.



true but aside from game 3 (iirc) against the bullets, blaze played well tbh
game 1 was a nice come back and they were ahead 2 of the other games but a single position mistake from ambition cost them one game and the other game, daydream did the same



> Was a pretty underwhelming series tbh.



yeah but i still think blaze is top 3-4 in korea
just my opinion tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

also anyone who prefers the heat over the cold is an idiot

when it's cold you can always bundle up and wear more layers and feel cozy 

what do u do when ur too hot

take off ur skin?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

blaze and frost just need to make a superteam


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

>Says KTB is 2nd best team Korea
>Claims he thinks SKT will stomp everyone bar Ozone, not the 2nd best team Korea.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

new set when im home 

also rest up tonight kiddies

OGN tomorrow morning


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

αce said:


> yeah but i still think blaze is top 3-4 in korea
> just *my opinion* tho


yes i noticed. 

I think it's pretty clear that SKT and KTB are above Blaze. I'd also argue that Xenics Storm performed a lot better than Blaze during the group stages. And Najin Shield played really damn good when they beat Storm. If the Blaze that played Blue went up against the Shield that beat Xenics Storm, Blaze would get absolutely wrecked. 

Ozone has also been playing well. Their 3-0 against Frost in the Quarterfinals was pretty damn solid play. I'd also think they would have won against Blaze. 

Blaze is sitting at maybe... top 6-7 spot? tied with Najin Sword and SKT T1 S  probably.. 


WAD said:


> also anyone who prefers the heat over the cold is an idiot
> 
> when it's cold you can always bundle up and wear more layers and feel cozy
> 
> ...



your legacy shall drift away; blown into eternity, like the sands of the desert, which run through my veins. 

fuck the cold.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

αce said:


> 10 degrees celsius = 50 degrees farenheit
> 
> 
> yeah, you're a giant fucking pussy



>coming from people who live in the cold

fuck off queers.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Just because you're weak doesn't make us queers.


----------



## Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

[5:39] Nimo?: hi 
[5:39] Vaeny: hello
[5:39] Vaeny: who are you?
[5:40] Vaeny: I'm not the owner of this acc
[5:40] Vaeny: I hacked it
[5:40] Nimo?: xd
[5:40] Vaeny: True story
[5:40] Nimo?: you know
[5:40] Nimo?: if you have the same status
[5:40] Nimo?: that means
[5:40] Nimo?: you're on the same computer
[5:41] Nimo?: 
[5:41] Vaeny: Shut the fuck up Nim
[5:41] Nimo?: XD
[5:41] Vaeny: HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT STATUS?
[5:41] Nimo?: haha
[5:41] Nimo?: XD


 I like you Vae, you're funny


----------



## Maerala (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't encourage him.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Just because you're weak doesn't make us queers.



Hope you get the reddest sunburn when you go to a sunny country.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >coming from people who live in the cold
> 
> fuck off queers.



ireland isn't that cold of a country, and i think you're being a giant wimp about it



WAD said:


> also anyone who prefers the heat over the cold is an idiot
> 
> when it's cold you can always bundle up and wear more layers and feel cozy
> 
> ...



you burn and feel like you are melting

i can't abide by hot weather

one thing i remember most from visiting florida when i was younger is how warm the rain was

it was so weird 



Nim♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


careful nim, he will get an even bigger head


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae with the Swedish tier trolling can't even deceive an innocent girl


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

> >Says KTB is 2nd best team Korea
> >Claims he thinks SKT will stomp everyone bar Ozone, not the 2nd best team Korea.



A>B>C logic doesn't work
kt b is stronger than ozone in general, but i think ozone is a better match up for skt t1 based on their record
ozone is 8-4 against skt t1 all time iirc

basically they've played against them more than kt b has and have won more against them than ktb has





> Blaze is sitting at maybe... top 6-7 spot? tied with Najin Sword and SKT T1 S  probably..


najin sword?
i think worlds has you confused

najin has been playing terrible
also, yes, A>B>C logic doesn't work...but there comes a point where something becomes clear


skt t1 s got stomped by kt arrows
who lost to blue
who blaze just stomped
idk

i guess we'll see anyways
blaze is going to win nlb
they face either storm or sword




still think they are in the 3-4th spot 
4th i guess, ozone isn't going full retard this tournament


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

inb4 najin sword wins every nlb again and goes to worlds


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

also 
absolut vodka ruins lives

thank you sweden


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

also Kyle is still the goat troll

he got all u fuckers good

"want ur ELO boosted?"

fucking lold


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Najin Sword just 3-0'd Frost in NLB. imo they're still pretty solid. The only team that definitely beat them in Group Stages was KTB. They went 1-1 vs IM2 and Samsung Blue. They're probably still contenders for NLB, I'd say they could go toe to toe vs Blaze, who also got beat pretty hard by KTB.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

I got this really nice new set, opinions?

Hady made it for me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Lookin pertty good there vae.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 7, 2014)

l0l...

l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Hady, some nice cuban guy linked the pic.

Your set is nice too.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

ty bro.

such a nice Cuban fellow.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

it's a shit set and you should both be ashamed

especially the guy who linked it in the first place


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

Tbh I found the pic loooong ago.  Was planning on using it too but it's annoying making a lot of my sets.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Says the person with an animated cat avatar and a tiger sig.

Don't talk to me about shitty sets.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Chausie said:


> it's a shit set and you should both be ashamed
> 
> especially the guy who linked it in the first place


----------



## Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

Chausie's set is cute!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 7, 2014)

> same picture set

>set


no.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Negging you for not deserving a big avatar and having one anyway.

Not that my negs do much.

BUT STILL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

these guys...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

What's wrong WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

NFoxians...I hate those guys.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

''I just want Ozone to surprise everyone. Ever since Worlds people have been bashing them, and it was totally undeserved. Teams just exploited the weakness of Dade and that was it.''

Lol this reddit comment.

Undeserved? Hell no, they were shit.

Took way too long for them to adapt to the changes.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Says the person with an animated cat avatar and a tiger sig.
> 
> Don't talk to me about shitty sets.



you shut up

my gifs are amazing


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, I talked with Vae about that. Tried to keep it really objective..

..ends up with Vae claiming himself as a master race according to Hitler.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

''Tried to keep it really objective''

You spent the entire convo bashing Swedish people


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''I just want Ozone to surprise everyone. Ever since Worlds people have been bashing them, and it was totally undeserved. Teams just exploited the weakness of Dade and that was it.''
> 
> Lol this reddit comment.
> 
> ...



wasn't following the scene at all then

but basically wasn't dade mostly a one trick pony with zed? like considered the best by far but he was just banned out


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Nah he wasn't.

But all his good champs got fucked over before worlds.

Ryze, TF, Jayce, Zed and Karthus.

Ryze got buttfucked, Jayce too.
Karthus was pretty much not viable in the meta.

TF was meh.

Zed perma ban.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''Tried to keep it really objective''
> 
> You spent the entire convo bashing Swedish people



swedish people need to be bashed

mr nim is doing a good service


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

[youtube]finUCcV6FT8[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> >Says KTB is 2nd best team Korea
> >Claims he thinks SKT will stomp everyone bar Ozone, not the 2nd best team Korea.



I know right


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2014)

The nerfs to those champs were overreactions. TF can probably still be played he just takes more skill. If he was so good on zed then he should have had no problem.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

TF is not playable


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> The nerfs to those champs were overreactions. TF can probably still be played he just takes more skill. If he was so good on zed then he should have had no problem.



The nerfs to Ryze and Jayce were overreactions from Riot or the players?


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Twisted Fate may not be viable competitively, but he can still be played in solo queue.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> The nerfs to those champs were overreactions. TF can probably still be played he just takes more skill. If he was so good on zed then he should have had no problem.



Wat

OS pls

They banned his zed. It had nothing to do with his ability on the champ; hw just didn't get the chance to play it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

anything can be played in solo queue

just some champions require far more skill or knowledge


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

im a terror TF but I don't think his nerfs are that bad(as far as his W goes). It just requires far better timing than before but you don't need to be a faker to pull it off. just more practice overall.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

He's not good competitive cause he does nothing to tanks and his siege is really risky.

Just finished a game of normals as TF though, the PAX TF GIVES ME POWERS.

AP Kog was a bitch to face.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 7, 2014)

don't know if bugged, my vision is fucked or something but I just played Lucian in free rotation and i think i used his second skin in game.

I'm sure as fuck that was whit/greish sking is his second one, right?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

Shozan said:


> don't know if bugged, my vision is fucked or something but I just played Lucian in free rotation and i think i used his second skin in game.
> 
> I'm sure as fuck that was whit/greish sking is his second one, right?



his 2nd skin is the one where he has white hair and he shoots orange bolts of light. he also wears blue clothing. if its like how i described, then yeah, you played with his Hired Gun skin.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2014)

He shoots black/yellow ulti bullets with his skin.

If you didn't do then, then no.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

it wasn't direct nerfs to him per se that pushed him out of viablity (though increased cd on ult is obviously bad as misaya had said your first 2 ults decide the game) and PAC is an inconvenience now obviously but mores other metashifts for example :

-blue buff cd nerf (less ults)
-assassin meta rising at the time (TF actually shouldn't win a lane 1v1 against anyone without successful ganks for or by him but assassins push his shit in)
-the rise of sivir popularity (lolol nice gold card)
-Shens decline in popularity (these two had high synergy: major bot lane pressure, global split push mid/late pressure, extremely good peel in fights with Shen being able to save TF from divers)

tho i wouldnt mind playing TF against eve/rengar there's definite outplay potential


----------



## Shozan (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah, they were orange bolts of light. It's weird, in the loading lounge and the post-game screen it was his purple one but I'm sure I played with his second skin.

Also, that shit with TF and BT is fucking crazy. 18 min. in and both items up, I was destroying shit with that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

also
throwing this out there 
predicting ktb upsets skt1
reasons:

-the faker effect will die in 2014 so why not this early
-third times charm
-ktb has more drive to win because of their desire for revenge
-score is based
-if dandy can win playing tank riven then the universe just plain favors them


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

>Predicting SKT losing. 

lol.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 7, 2014)

what a bitch ass avy WAD is repping


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

it's happening
prepare thyselves

meanwhile

[YouTube]-_WfRJxRCA4[/YouTube]


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >coming from people who live in the cold
> 
> fuck off queers.



I love in a moderate sea climate tho, not cold like Norway or something, just moderate

About 23 Fahrenheit in the winter normally, about 77 Fahrenheit in the summer normally
Barring very extreme rare exceptions, never becomes much colder than 14 F or much hotter than 86 F


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

oh god a likely kogmaw buff pls im scurr


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

WAD said:


> oh god a likely kogmaw buff pls im scurr



nope that's definitely a nerf. Went from a targeted ability to a skillshot. All it gained was 20 damage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

considering if it's becoming a skillshot it will likely gain considerable range like an ezreal Q which means he will be given lane power with an ability that does reliable poke damage (without pushing the wave like E does)


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

WAD said:


> considering if it's becoming a skillshot it will likely gain considerable range like an ezreal Q which means he will be given lane power with an ability that does reliable poke damage (without pushing the wave like E does)



Seeing as it still shreds armor and magic resist, and how it has a .7 ap ratio, yeaaaa i kinda doubt it'll have anywhere near the range or cooldown that mystic shot has.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

im sure it wont have the CD but im willing to bet it will have close to the same range


----------



## Chaos (Jan 7, 2014)

A kog buff? 

Link plz


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Chaos said:


> A kog buff?
> 
> Link plz



It's not a buff lol and it's only barely in PBE. It's not confirmed yet, and we don't even have the numbers for it. For all we know it could be reverted in a week. 

Don't get your hopes up until it hits live.


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

> -the faker effect will die in 2014 so why not this early



yeah, no



> -third times charm



lol



> -ktb has more drive to win because of their desire for revenge



still gonna lose




> -score is based



score never really carries
people just think he does because he gets kills
eventually he does cause it's his job
but kakao and ryu carry that team
kakao more so




> -if dandy can win playing tank riven then the universe just plain favors them



dandy is on ozone


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

αce said:


> dandy is on ozone



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

I actually laughed pretty hard IRL. I feel bad for not actually reading WAD's post myself so that I could have pointed this out sooner. 

Bah. Missed out on a huge opportunity. Np, ace deserved this. 

+rep


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

αce said:


> dandy is on ozone



I think he means that if dandy can win on tank riven, then anythong is possible and not necessarily that dandy is on ktb


----------



## Chaos (Jan 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> It's not a buff lol and it's only barely in PBE. It's not confirmed yet, and we don't even have the numbers for it. For all we know it could be reverted in a week.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up until it hits live.



If it's range increases, it's a buff. It's useless as shit right now, so I'll take anything.


----------



## αce (Jan 7, 2014)

> I think he means that if dandy can win on tank riven, then anythong is possible and not necessarily that dandy is on ktb



nah
thats not what he meant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

i meant kakao
second tier lee sins just blend together on my mind


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

WAD said:


> i meant kakao
> second tier lee sins just blend together on my mind



2nd tier? 

Who do you consider 1st tier on lee sin then?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

thegodone mostly


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

WAD said:


> thegodone mostly



theoddone is a god lee sin? o.O

i watch him stream alot but i've never seen him display amazing lee mechanics nor do i see him play the champ that much at all. >_>


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 7, 2014)

Our Malzahar had 18 of our 18 kills until I made kill 19 xD


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

oh bloody hell.

both krepo and yellowpete streaming

who do i watch?!


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

4N said:


> theoddone is a god lee sin? o.O
> 
> i watch him stream alot but i've never seen him display amazing lee mechanics nor do i see him play the champ that much at all. >_>



Dude, TheOddOne has to be one of the best Lee Sin players i've ever seen. He doesn't spam him in solo queue because he needs to keep the games fair ya know? Plus he needs to master other champs too.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 7, 2014)

Chausie said:


> oh bloody hell.
> 
> both krepo and yellowpete streaming
> 
> who do i watch?!


Yellowpete! He needs more viewers xP


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 7, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Our Malzahar had 18 of our 18 kills until I made kill 19 xD



Malz is actually pretty good at lower levels. He's tough to counter in range, does good damage to squishies and tanks (most of it AOE too) and for whatever reason people hate QSS and won't build it no matter what at the lower levels.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Yellowpete! He needs more viewers xP




and there is an ap khazix in his game which is kinda funny!

if only they could just duo, would be easier


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 7, 2014)

Chausie said:


> oh bloody hell.
> 
> both krepo and yellowpete streaming
> 
> who do i watch?!






you're welcome


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> Dude, TheOddOne has to be one of the best Lee Sin players i've ever seen. *He doesn't spam him in solo queue because he needs to keep the games fair ya know*? Plus he needs to master other champs too.



k

darth and wad master tier trolls. almost got me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

yung kyle just doesn't know.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

that wasnt even particularly good trolling

ur just ez :/


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 7, 2014)

Darth

Your set is glorious


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> yung kyle just doesn't know.





WAD said:


> that wasnt even particularly good trolling
> 
> ur just ez :/



<reasons out why he doesn't believe TOO is a great lee sin player
>says he is ez

im not ez wad, im just polite as fck


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Darth
> 
> Your set is glorious



Why thank you. I painted it myself. Glad you like it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2014)

Kyle you're so easy every time you Q with us you fire a Mystic Shot.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

A true ONE VERSUS FIVE.

[youtube]1VdcVJh5q1s[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

WAD understands the power of KTB,

KTB won't fail me anymore.

Darlings pls.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Won't be on skype cuz I won't be watching from home


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

You traitor you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2014)

nice avy doe


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry man, I'm responsible for keeping my study association's general room open from 11 to 13 so I have to be there. I'll watch the matches there, but I won't be able to skype. I'm disappointed too!

At least I can hear more of Doa's jokes without you blabbering on and on and on tho.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

I just woke up from an awful nightmare. 

Guess I'm up well ahead of time.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm sad I missed the special snowdown icons.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

>Nui as main focus
>Not Glorious Leader Satsuki-sama or at the very least based Nonon

You are a traitor to Honnouji academy and all of mankind


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

Where have you even been?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Why is your user title in french.

You don't speak french.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

But my baby does.

Don't question me, wtf.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Your baby is Renekton?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

w0w

dat was racist


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

That isn't even close to racist.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Every teemo game WAD has played has lasted over 50 minutes.

Riot is punishing us


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

I need ace or Hady to discuss the game with on skype.

Please.

I need people who understand the games


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Lee Sin top for Insec.

AWWW YEAAAH.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 8, 2014)

Alistar, Leblanc, and Insec on Lee.

good game 1 already


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 8, 2014)

Insec so op, they will still lose game 1 though


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

my god

insec is a beast

that wombo combo by ktb just now *twitch cumface*


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Shyv is a balanced champ.

1v4 lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Piglet and Impact carried game 1 so hard.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 8, 2014)

Not really sold on that kha'zix pick since all he wanted to do was farm.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

piglet daaaayum


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 8, 2014)

Piglet mvp. His teamfighting ability with Vayne is too much


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Great game 1

Impact carrying hard with that zoning, giving Piglet (also carrying hard) the chance for massive deeps with dem mechanics

Impact mvp I think


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Shyv the master dragon 1v4


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmm, I think KTB has the better comp this game.


Also why does Korea still have such a boner for jungle Nunu


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

SKT playing so much better wow

Pretty uneventful game tho, game 1 was way more exciting
Hope game 3 (and 4 and 5! #believe) will be more like that


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck yeah, Riven! <3


----------



## Treerone (Jan 8, 2014)

Can't stick around for game 3 but I think SKT will take it as well. They just can't be touched in a best of 5 by any team in the world ATM. KT still number 2 though.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

u gais keep falling asleep while we're Skyping

pls


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Maerala said:


> u gais keep falling asleep while we're Skyping
> 
> pls



I'm not asleep, I'm watching the game while you guys are playing guild wars 2 it seems.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

Manny and James doe


----------



## Cronos (Jan 8, 2014)

OMFFFFFFGGG


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 8, 2014)

se nexus wont die


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 8, 2014)

better chase the elise than finishing tower+inhibitor :/


----------



## Chaos (Jan 8, 2014)

holyfukkingshitthatlastgame


----------



## Cronos (Jan 8, 2014)

i wanted more games


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow u can only watch high/source when u have a subscription >.> and the sub is 8$ instead of 5.. is this new?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> >Nui as main focus
> >Not Glorious Leader Satsuki-sama or at the very least based Nonon
> 
> You are a traitor to Honnouji academy and all of mankind





pls



Maerala said:


> Where have you even been?


I've been around.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

No that's always been the case with OGN Mr Nim


ALSO HOLY SHIT THAT GAME

even though KTB lost, that was so fucking enjoyable, great games to watch
dat fucking baron fight with KTB all at 25% hp
dat faker suddenly turning the whole baron dance on it's head and deciding the game basically
dat 5 hp nexus


awesome
sad we couldn't have more games
sad KTB lost
but overjoyed at how epic that game was

And SKT is just untouchable atm holy shit, well deserved win, and will undoubtedly become the first team to win 2 OGN seasons


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> pls
> 
> 
> I've been around.



bah
you pig in human clothing


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> No that's always been the case with OGN Mr Nim



didnt think that was possible, haven't seen  that yet.
at least some Europeans should raise the 5$, isn't a lot in ?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

man, what is up with skt rolling through these games. i want 5 games ;___;


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

They switched from 5 dollars to 8 dollars back in like April.

KTB my darlings, you put up a good fight


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

Welp, time to watch the VOD's. I predicted a 3-0 for SKT Vae. SEE. SEE THEY CANNOT BE DEFEATED. 

Perfect season incoming.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Shut your whore mouth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2014)

nah ozones gonna win

based dade


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2014)

ace u dumb ^ (use bro)
ktb gonna win

sounds familiar i think
lol took hope the ktb fans realize that skt is just in another league


also like
ozone will take 1 game
skt takes the rest


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

KTB took 0.

Ozone will take 0.


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2014)

i seem to remember you also telling me ktb would beat skt


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2014)

deciding factor this series was kakao being underwhelming and piglet outclassing score, although most people saw that coming from a mile away

i have a hard time seeing dandy go full retard (he didn't even go full retard at worlds) and i have a hard time seeing imp/mata get shit on as badly as score and mafa did

so ozone takes 1 game
then faker fakers and gg


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont know why you emphasize faker so much like faker didnt really do any amazing stuff in like 2 of those games. It was pretty much the 100 acre lane and impact show.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2014)

the lane swap in game 1 threw off ktb's momentum and they never got their confidence back after


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2014)

[YouTube]inNT3dUJC8Y[/YouTube]


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2014)

> I dont know why you emphasize faker so  much like faker didnt really do any amazing stuff in like 2 of those  games. It was pretty much the 100 acre lane and impact show.



i just told you why
top lane is usually just a farm fest or hold tower and survive 2v1
dandy is not going to go full retard
and piglet is not going to outclass imp

who's left?
faker gonna faker dade
that's pretty much how the series went last time they played, bar game 1 when dade single handedly dismantled them with zed


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2014)

the worst work out of the year is the one just after christmas and new year

unless you're smart enough to keep fit during that time

i am not smart enough


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2014)

oh ya! 

casting things like nami ult

do they start from just infront of your character model, or do they start from the centre of the model?

if you get what i mean


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

>Piglet is not going to outclass Imp

I DON'T AGREE


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2014)

The Raid 2. Out this year. All my orgasms up until learning this have been meaningless.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 8, 2014)

Chausie said:


> the worst work out of the year is the one just after christmas and new year
> 
> unless you're smart enough to keep fit during that time
> 
> i am not smart enough



I gained like five pounds over the holidays. Got thighs for days.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Fagget Morglay why you never online.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 8, 2014)

Piglet in game 1 though. Awesomesauce


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

αce said:


> i seem to remember you also telling me ktb would beat skt


I Lol'd 


Morglay said:


> The Raid 2. Out this year. All my orgasms up until learning this have been meaningless.



first movie was meh. honestly didn't like it all that much. hope the 2nd one is better.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Nick Allen ‏@RiotNickAllen 10m

Lemondogs has failed to submit satisfactory paperwork and will be removed from the EU LCS. Stay tuned for details around the tiebreaker.


----------



## Nim (Jan 8, 2014)

omg she is so beautiful pekpek I don't know, she just looks so perfect


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nick Allen ‏@RiotNickAllen 10m
> 
> Lemondogs has failed to submit satisfactory paperwork and will be removed from the EU LCS. Stay tuned for details around the tiebreaker.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

Any anime watchers here know which animes seem promising this season?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fagget Morglay why you never online.



Got sick of you spamming my Skype with dick pics.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nick Allen ‏@RiotNickAllen 10m
> 
> Lemondogs has failed to submit satisfactory paperwork and will be removed from the EU LCS. Stay tuned for details around the tiebreaker.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Kill la Kill is great so far


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

yes didi. yes it is. 

That started airing last season tho. We were talking about the new season which just started airing


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

let me know how the new ones are.


KLK would be my undeniable top 1 if it didn't have those horrid outfits.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

wat

no samurai flamenco viewers? 

automatically failed at life, all of you. 

'cept darth, he knows whats up


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

I tried ep 1. Eh.


I do hear good things about it though.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> yes didi. yes it is.
> 
> That started airing last season tho. We were talking about the new season which just started airing



well how the fuck should I know that, I'm not some massive anime nerd lmao

get rekt turbonerd


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> no samurai flamenco viewers?
> 
> ...



YOU

YES I REMEMBER YOU.

I REMEMBER HOW LONG IT TOOK ME TO GET YOU TO WATCH SAMURAI FLAMENCO. 


AND YET, YOU DOUBTED ME. 

IN FACT, YOU CONTEMPLATED DROPPING THE SERIES BEFORE EPISODE 7. 

TCH. 

THIS GUY.


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2014)

speaking of which
i stopped watching ttgl after kamina died


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah Witch Craft works. Not into the idea of some guy being super dependent on some girl to save him.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

αce said:


> speaking of which
> i stopped watching ttgl after kamina died



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA





FOOL! THAT'S WHEN IT GETS BETTER!


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

αce said:


> speaking of which



actually nobody brought that up.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> YOU
> 
> YES I REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...



how long it took you? like what, a couple minutes? it didn't seem interesting after watching the first episode but i decided to trust in your word.

i was right to do so. samurai flamenco is awesome


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2014)

Animo takes too long, only watch a couple as it is like 30 minutes per episode. That's like 6 chapters of a mango. Or 30 chapters of Bleach.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

Mango is better but original anime or LN adaptions are great.


Hataraku Maou Sama za besto.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

4N said:


> how long it took you? like what, a couple minutes? it didn't seem interesting after watching the first episode but i decided to trust in your word.
> 
> i was right to do so. samurai flamenco is awesome


more like a couple of days... 


Morglay said:


> Animo takes too long, only watch a couple as it is like 30 minutes per episode. That's like 6 chapters of a mango. Or 30 chapters of Bleach.



normal episodes are like 23 minutes long. If you skip the OP or ED or both you shave off like 3 minutes so it's like 20 minutes of anime. 

WAY TO ADD ON 10 IMAGINARY MINUTES THERE BOZO.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> more like a couple of days...
> 
> 
> normal episodes are like 23 minutes long. If you skip the OP or ED or both you shave off like 3 minutes so it's like 20 minutes of anime.
> ...



I included those 10 minutes for time I wasted rewinding and pausing for unforeseen variables.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

btw Darth, the new Accelerator manga just came out so check it if you want.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 8, 2014)

Game 3 throw... I really wanted ktb to win at least one.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

best card


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> btw Darth, the new Accelerator manga just came out so check it if you want.



lol i saw it. 

once i rewatch the first two season of index, then catch up with the index/railgun mangas, i'll probably start accelerator's. Which most likely doesn't have that many chapters.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

Why would you watch the first two seasons of index and then read the index mana


Go straight to Railgun manga you fool


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Why would you watch the first two seasons of index and then read the index mana
> 
> 
> Go straight to Railgun manga you fool



SO I CAN ABSORB THE FULL EXPERIENCE. 

DON'T QUESTION ME.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

You are missing out on based mikasa and gunha.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

who the fuck is mikasa?

And i've seen the anime for railgun so I haven't missed out on anything. And I'll get to the manga eventually, so chill.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

>try to go to bed
>can't sleep just think think think and feel miserable
>get back on the computer
>play LoL to distract my mind

Welp, guess I'll blow of my practicals tomorrow, don't wanna have 2 nights in a row with only 3 hours of sleep, but I'm practically forced now to wait until I'm so tired I just fall asleep without help

fuck this shit


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> >try to go to bed
> >can't sleep just think think think and feel miserable
> >get back on the computer
> >play LoL to distract my mind
> ...



i hear drinking a nice cup of warm milk helps.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't have milk


I am starting to crave food tho

Will probably eat the last of my Fourme d'Ambert tonight


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> who the fuck is mikasa?
> 
> And i've seen the anime for railgun so I haven't missed out on anything. And I'll get to the manga eventually, so chill.


If you didn't miss out on anything you'd know


but k I'll leave it at that till you finally get to it.


Didi said:


> >try to go to bed
> >can't sleep just think think think and feel miserable
> >get back on the computer
> >play LoL to distract my mind
> ...


Read a history book



WAD said:


> WCW is amazing the manga is amazing but the anime looks to be even more amazing and Kagari is like best girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Didi.


I'll trust your judgement and see how it goes....


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2014)

I could probably sleep now but it's too late already


Gonna stay up 2.5 more hours so I can call my shit off and then get a good long rest
cuz I really need it atm


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone remember this greatness?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2014)

So I'm explaining to my friends' group of friends that Nasus is mainly retarded right now because of the masteries changes, and the first response is someone going, "Yeah, it's like Fiora."

I am literally mindfucked right now.  People are really this dumb.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> So I'm explaining to my friends' group of friends that Nasus is mainly retarded right now because of the masteries changes, and the first response is someone going, "Yeah, it's like Fiora."
> 
> I am literally mindfucked right now.  People are really this dumb.



Yeah.... 

Fiora is pretty OP now that you mention it. 

Fuck that bitch.

**


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 9, 2014)

Late game Fiora is pretty terror.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

i long for ze worzee opponent


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

Can't watch twitch channels because of this


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Anyone remember this greatness?



isn't that digimon? like i vaguely remember him as probably the first major villain in the series. um, I think it was TK's digimon Angelmon or some shit like that was able to defeat him? been such a long time since i've watched it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2014)

from digimon movie ^


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2014)

How is a champ with no burst and no cc good, Darth.


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How is a champ with no burst and no cc good, Darth.



Have you ever been ulted by  a late game fiora?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How is a champ with no burst and no cc good, Darth.



how is a champ thats french good


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

dat splash art doe


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How is a champ with no burst and no cc good, Darth.



errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay so how is Fiora even going to get to late game when she gets shut down by like, everyone that goes top.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Okay so how is Fiora even going to get to late game when she gets shut down by like, everyone that goes top.



k, enough about fiora. 

lets revisit your assessment of what makes a "good champion". 

To be a good champion does one need a combination of both cc and burst? Or just one? 

Why do they need either? You might need to rethink your reasoning behind that. 

Back to Fiora. Is she a bad champion? Is she a good champion?

Contrary to popular belief, I don't think Fiora is a bad champion. She just suffers more heavily than most from the melee adc curse. 

That being said, her base damages are relatively high. Have fun dueling her unless you're like Riven. And her scaling is also pretty solid. If you'd like, I'm sure one of us would be happy to play some customs with you to show you the power of Fiora in lane.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a reason I main jungle, Darth.  It's because I'm terrible at laning.   Don't expose me like this.  >_>

But anyway.

Imo, to be a good/strong champ (specifically top lane), you need either really good sustained damage, burst, or cc.  The strongest champs have at least 2 out of 3.  This makes you able to follow up well on jungler ganks, punish people in lane (like using a spell for a last hit or poor positioning), trade well in lane so they don't just shrug it off, etc.  Aatrox, for example,.  Not the best top laner, but has good sustained damage and cc.

Granted you are more than likely more knowledgeable about the game than I am, so perhaps you know something I don't.   But I just don't see how, beyond this fabled late game ult, Fiora brings anything worthwhile to a team.  Nor do I see how she is that good in lane, especially with how tanky everyone good that goes top is right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2014)

fiora can lose lane hard, walk in a teemfight 0-11 and ult and get a penta


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

fiora has reasonably decent sustain early on (people like to jock on her passive but it helps with the early levels) using this advantage you can be very aggressive with a dorans blade and like 2 lifesteal quints

you can bully a lot of champions early on that arent specifically anti-AD (like jax, malphite, etc) and once you're level 6 you're extremely strong

the only problem is that you're extremely susceptible to ganks since you have no escapes (unless you save a lunge to go backwards into the minion wave even then thats so unreliable and random) however you can do really good damage 1v2 and if your jungler is there then that's definitely in her favor

once you have hydra you're already a major threat in midgame grouping and teamfights


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

also just played a game as mundo vs. rengar 

we were both carrying our teams HARD

that shouldnt happen

both those fuckers deserve perma ban status



fucking lol

though i didnt get to test the triforce sadly but i already had the most damage on the team by a good margin beating out an equally fed nid

additionally my match history looks nice


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 9, 2014)

I learn I don't know how to press R as Zilean.

But it's okay, I speed up a Mundo and we'll win fights.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay Adam Harrington wrote back to me!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting AMA, I encourage you all to read it.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

"Also, this picture was taken by an elephant. And I'm an elephant looking at it."

 elephants are awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]oAvJElLFAEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

<3


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally some love for Diana.


----------



## Enel (Jan 9, 2014)

It's the least they can do after they destroyed her Dark Valkyrie skin...
I'm still mad at them for messing up the best skin in the game


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 9, 2014)

Liandry's Torment is so strong on Mundo. Infected Cleaver and this deal so much damage against full health targets. The only "problem" is, that it's not good to finish enemies off, but E and W usually deals enough damage!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

yup you just burn everything with liandry's, W, sunfire, and cleaver spam


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Thought that might be "funny" (sorry for bad English >.<):

*TL;DR Ur too lazy to read, u dont deserve to know ?.?*

As some of you may know, in German we have two different forms for the word "you" (Du&Sie), one is like a you on first-name-basis (Du) and the other one is more formal (this way you talk to your boss, teachers, profs and most strangers, of course there are some exceptions eg ur boss says he's cool to be on first-name-basis ).

Well, now to the interesting part: There was a court case discussing some ads from the game Runes of Magic, where they sad sth like "This week you can pimp your character again, buy this stuff blabla" (ofc the you on first-name-basis). Now they stated, because this ad was unformally, it's directed to kids and is it allowed to ad for kids and shit (I honestly don't understand what's wrong with ads for kids & didn't researched too much but as you may guess, Germany has more laws than Autobahn-kilometers >_>).
So, it's forbidden to directly ask kids for buying stuff. You can't say like "Oh, buy this super-cool Ponyfarm-game where you can ride your cute pony all day. " But you can say "Look how all of your friends can now play with fucking-cute pony-shit, you don't wanna miss that!" ..


So, ofc this decision is big shit. 'cuz, may car-ads from Audi etc. say the formal you, every fucking game ad says the non-formal you. It's like
"Sir, we want to formally inform you about this game with the opportunity of killing dozens of brainless AI soldiers. If you're interested, you may send us a fucking fax with your perso before we can tell you more about this game - Kids could lisen!" >_>

So yeah, I'm rlly interested to see how all the game-ads will look now.



Two german sources:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

du hast mich

spreichen(sp?) sie deutsch


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> du hast mich
> 
> spreichen(sp?) sie deutsch




I own you?
Or I hate you (du hasst mich)

and it's "Sprechen Sie Deutsch?" (not ei) <:
I may do a little


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> du hast mich
> 
> spreichen(sp?) sie deutsch



that's cute somehow  (I don't know what you're trying to say btw except for the last sentence)


----------



## Enel (Jan 9, 2014)

I think he refers to the song "Du hast" from the German band Rammstein


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

yes yes!

mr. and mrs. nim do tell us your thoughts on world-reknown german band rammstein!


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't like them I guess xd at least I don't listen to any of their songs


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

mr nim broke my nf with his user title


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

I know they are more famous outside germany cuz their songtexts rlly suck xD
So be happy that you don't understand them. 

The "Du hast" should more likely be translated with "You did"..


----------



## Enel (Jan 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I don't like them I guess xd at least I don't listen to any of their songs


Mordekaiser does not approve 


> *LoL Wikia:*
> Mace of Spades is translated to "Morgenstern" in the German and french versions of the game. "Morgenstern" is in German the name of the weapon he uses. Morgenstern is also a song by Rammstein. Translated back to English, Morgenstern means "morning star", a category of spiked, medieval mace-like weapons.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

wait how the fuck does that work

mace of spades is english for morgernstern but morgernstern is german for "morning star"

HOW


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

The weapon is called morning star too? afaik.. 

m͏̺͓̲̥̪í͇͔̠ś̷͎̹̲̻̻̘̝t̞̖͍͚̤k̥̞à̸͕̮͍͉̹̰͚̰ẹ̶̢̪s͏̨͈̙̹̜͚̲ ̛̬͓͟


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> wait how the fuck does that work
> 
> mace of spades is english for morgernstern but morgernstern is german for "morning star"
> 
> HOW



mace is the translation for "Morgenstern" (weapon)
morning star is the word for Morgenstern if you translate it literally, I don't think the weapon is meant by it or do you call it like that?


----------



## Enel (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> wait how the fuck does that work
> 
> mace of spades is english for morgernstern but morgernstern is german for "morning star"
> 
> HOW


I guess "Mace of Spades" doesn't litereally mean "Morgenstern", they just gave that ability that name in the German and French version.
Or maybe it's just Mordekaiser trolling huehuehue 



Nim♥ said:


> mace is the translation for "Morgenstern" (weapon)
> morning star is the word for Morgenstern if you translate it literally, I don't think the weapon is meant by it or do you call it like that?


Mace is rather "Streitkolben" I think, so Mace of spades would be "Streitkolben mit Zacken"?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

?.?


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Enel said:


> I guess "Mace of Spades" doesn't litereally mean "Morgenstern", they just gave that ability that name in the German and French version.
> Or maybe it's just Mordekaiser trolling huehuehue
> 
> 
> Mace is rather "Streitkolben" I think, so Mace of spades would be "Streitkolben mit Zacken"?




There are many translations for that  I don't know, but your explanation seems reasonable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

fucking science dude


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

how do I fix that D: dafuq


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

yea idk he's breaking my shit too


----------



## Enel (Jan 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> There are many translations for that  I don't know, but your explanation seems reasonable



ENG-GER translation is indeed troublesome


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Rammstein is probably only nice for people who can't understand the lyrics, yeah.

It's like that with a lot of things, it's not as fun if you understand the language.

Like those Hitler videos, or ''Riven is getting nerfed'' with the russian guy.

EDIT: My NF is seeing his letters, they're weird though.

Mr Nim pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

i wonder if the contrapositive is true

maybe k-pop is like robert fucking frost tier poetry


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Its probably cuz u guys have custom fonts. :x

what happens with this?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

That's how it looks for me.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Rammstein is probably only nice for people who can't understand the lyrics, yeah.
> 
> It's like that with a lot of things, it's not as fun if you understand the language.




or you're americans and ban songs for curse words or just censore them .. and I think wtf its just a song xD


(yea u Nongermans can watch this)


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> That's how it looks for me.




The custom-title-box is too short..


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Dude screw the US, the fact that you can't curse on TV is stupid.

Swedish people curse on TV all the time 

EDIT: The fact that they're okay with super violent shows and racism etc on tv, but not cursing is beyond stupid.
I mean, come on murika.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey, I found my new gaming-rig..



League does not support multi-monitor, I guess?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Did I really miss the Fiora circlejerk? 



CosmicCastaway said:


> How is a champ with *no burst* and no cc good, Darth.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it might, it's just really stretched out if that's the case.

But you can just run LoL on 1 screen, that's what I do with my double monitors.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 9, 2014)

My team with 3 unranked just won from 4 silvers and a plat.

I went 25/5/17 with jungle Hecarim and carried the game hard.

Feels good


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Dude screw the US, the fact that you can't curse on TV is stupid.
> 
> Swedish people curse on TV all the time
> 
> ...



You can't show super violent stuff before 8 pm (night)

like that stuff wont show up on tv early morning/day, its to protect the kids.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Protect the kids?

Hah, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> i wonder if the contrapositive is true
> 
> maybe k-pop is like robert fucking frost tier poetry


well, koreans are very fond of kpop so I'd imagine that they don't mind the lyrics so much. 


Maerala said:


> Did I really miss the Fiora circlejerk?



lolololol


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

sfhldjkf that last ranked game.. we had baron buff like 3-4 times and my team kept saying "let's fight" "let's do this" "let's ..." and all they did was running in circles before the enemy while one of them was pushing other lanes. Why doesn't Lulu have a hard engage. Would make everything so much easier ._.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

After playing a game on EUW earlier I can confirm my Vayne is god tier

very mechanics
such condemn
so tumble
wow


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2014)

Played a jinx ahri lux comp earlier today in rank, very fun and good at picking people off...
Those straight lines skill shots too good. Enemies love to retreat in a straight line.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> very mechanics
> such condemn
> so tumble
> wow


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Fairy Tail spoilers below


*Spoiler*: __ 



Silver is Ur's brother or something, calling it now.
Or Future Gray who came back, which would be even worse.

Also, Natsu will obviously thaw himself out next chapter, we all know it's happening.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Interesting AMA, I encourage you all to read it.



This is really cool


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

fucking lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Sketchy thread.

Do not believe.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 9, 2014)

Just saw Dragon Blade Riven.

Please come to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

Still more than a month of preseason oh joy...
Feel bad for the people I am playing normals against though to be fair if it's solo queue it's always Plat/Diamonds.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

The new team/player photos for LCS teams look fucking god awful.

Wickd looks like an animated character.
Bjergsen looks like a completely different person.

Who ever made these should be fired.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

where can i see them?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Figure it out.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

wow vae i only asked a question

awww yeee krepo streaming and this time he is duo with yellowpete!

my evening is complete


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

And I only answered your question.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

that's not an answer to my question, it doesn't tell me anything about what i asked

it's a bitchy remark cause you can't be bothered to paste the link


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> Still more than a month of preseason oh joy...
> Feel bad for the people I am playing normals against though to be fair if it's solo queue it's always Plat/Diamonds.



feel bad for them? you don't feel bad for us baddies that have to go up against plats and diamonds, regardless of whether or not we play with you. me, james and ace queued up a time by ourselves.

3 plats
1 diamond
1 gold

it was an honest wtf moment for me 

i get that normal mmr differs from ranked mmr but just wow, its like these guys went straight from normals into ranked and just spam that shit all day err day.


i guess thats the price we have to pay for only playing normals so as to avoid the grief of ranked games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

i dont feel bad for you guys because you play better players to better yourselves

i feel bad for my enemies because i am so next level it is beyond their comprehension so there is nothing to learn from


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

feels like people don't understand that matchmaking rating in normals is nowhere near as consistent as it is in ranked. 

if your team's average normal mmr is 1300 and you get matched up against a team with a 1600 mmr average, riot figures that's pretty standard. They obviously don't care as much for premade normal matchmaking. 

If you queue up solo for a normal though, that's when your normal mmr actually starts to matter. Premades are anyone's game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> *i dont feel bad for you guys because you play better players to better yourselves*
> 
> i feel bad for my enemies because i am so next level it is beyond their *comprehension* so there is nothing to *learn* from



key words in the bolded.

half of the time when i win my games with you, i'm never sure what i did right that i don't do when i lose. .

understand > learn > grow

when i play ranked, its easier for me to know what i do right because i know what to look for what people do wrong and in lower elo, there are common mistakes that can be easily exploited.  and vice versa.

now as a jungler, my good games are when i act faster than the opposing jungler, that is, exert pressure sooner than he can. 

my BEST games are when i make calculations and act upon them. i look out for the lane match ups and watch how the lanes work. i try to put myself in the other jungler's shoes and try to think about what this gank could mean, like whether or not if its worth. then balance between farming or ganking, weighing in the possibility of a countergank. all of these i take into account. if i can do all of this and come out on top at least 80% of the time, then i've had a great jungle game and can learn from it because im ACTIVELY thinking and rationalizing all of these things, thus i can easily see my mistakes or see what i did good. 

like that vi game where it was only me and you playing, i had even more kill participation and 2nd to you only in gold. stat wise, very solid game. performance wise, probably one of my better jungle games with you but in terms of how i saw myself play, i felt sloppy because i didn't do what i should seek to do as a jungler in terms of thought process. i simply ganked the lanes that looked overextended but i didnt take into account anything else. i even told you it felt like i did nothing that game even though it was far from the case.

i think the best junglers are the ones that are able to identify different factors and study the variables present in a game. like when i watch high elo players like NB3 and TheOddOne(especially him), there is a reason for every action. so i try to think like that.

so when we lose and you guys like to criticize, i get defensive, not because i can't take critcism but because you never listen to anything from my point of view and you like to talk about the game in *absolutes* when really you shouldn't. too many variables and factors go into a game. what you can do is explore whether or not one action is more effective than the next but there is no RIGHT way to play this game. im not as efficient as i can/should be. i get you bro and thats what i work on almost every game when i play the jungle. 

what also annoys me is when its only me that gets harped on but no one else. like, i learned from you guys the best thing you can do it is just focus on yourself and play. i trust you guys to know what you did wrong or what you can do better so everytime i bring this up, you don't have to be like 'you can criticize me too.' *like the point of criticizing someone is to HELP that person get better, not MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER. *and you guys do this alot, deny it all you want but you aren't changing my mind.

i refuse to criticize because its im not better than any of you and i feel like i wouldn't be able to point some mistakes you guys made but i trust all of you to do so yourselves as i think all of you are better players than myself.

anyway, definitely wasn't expecting to write all of this but i figure i might as well so you all don't go wtf when i lash out on you. *critcism should never be 1 sided. there should be 2 sides: from the observer and the player. discuss your mistakes, give reasons for your actions and learn from it.*


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Why are you so bitchy Chausie?

Just cause you're too lazy to google


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

Its also why I hate the jungle.

If you ganked, get your team ahead, you do a good job.

If you dnt gank as much but ypur lanea are failing, even id u have a plan, and you lose gg jungler noob no gank.

Like unless u rly study ypur gameplay, youll never feel like you improve as a jungler. Thats how I feel at least.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why are you so bitchy Chausie?
> 
> Just cause you're too lazy to google



wat


this is mine now nim!

what is the cat watching in the other one?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like the Lion King to me.

I can see Scar.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> this is mine now nim!
> 
> what is the cat watching in the other one?



Have fun with it 
I don't know xd something really shocking for a cat


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Looks like the Lion King to me.
> 
> I can see Scar.



thought that too, but didn't watch it for years, so didn't recognice the scenes


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Looks like the Lion King to me.
> 
> I can see Scar.



i thought that at first, cause of the face

but i don't think it's scar? doesn't look scrawny enough to be scar?

maybe it's kovu from the lion king 2

(talking about at the start of the gif, the lion talking there)

if only it were better quality and i was good at remembering things like films. especially ones i see every month.


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fairy Tail spoilers below
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No one cares nor should care about fairy tail.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 9, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> No one cares nor should care about fairy tail.



I care about Fairy Tail


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

>caring about Fairy Garbage


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

My new computer will be here on the 22nd.

Can finally play good MMOs.


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

How much did the new comp cost you and what type?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> No one cares nor should care about fairy tail.



fairy tail is crap

but i still care about it 






Maerala said:


> My new computer will be here on the 22nd.
> 
> Can finally play good MMOs.



>will still only play league 



Original Sin said:


> How much did the new comp cost you and what type?



yeah, what type of comp did u get?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

It might be a tad on the expensive side for the parts used but I don't have the patience/skill to build one, so.

And I definitely play other games. Like the Sims. :33


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> And I definitely play other games. *Like the Sims.* :33


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> It might be a tad on the expensive side for the parts used but I don't have the patience/skill to build one, so.
> 
> And I definitely play other games. Like the Sims. :33



I need to see my friends comp to see how long it took for him to build his. But buying it then and there seems so much better. Maybe for my bday my family and gift money can split the cost.

640 is not so bad.

btw guise. New manga adaption of  a novel and it's done by the guy who did Death Note.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Maybe for my bday my family and gift money can split the cost.
> 
> 640 is not so bad.



I did this with my dad. 

Still need a monitor doe.


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I did this with my dad.
> 
> Still need a monitor doe.



Based dad.


although nothing feels worse than using so much money....


BUT! This semester I don't believe I need textbooks and only see myself buying a manga and a graphic novel and probably 2-3 games for my ps3. So I should have a good sum of money from my job and bday and my street whoring.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Based dad.
> 
> 
> although nothing feels worse than using so much money....
> ...



l0l I spent the whole car ride home rubbing my temples while looking at the receipt. Feels bad mang.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> My new computer will be here on the 22nd.
> 
> Can finally play good MMOs.



i know nothing about pcs

but yours looks so cool! 

is that a fucking sabretooth on the side?

the red bits on the front lights? i like that about mine, the glowy blue lights coming through the front and the window on the side. looks cool


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh that actually makes more sense. I told the sales associate when I asked about it over the phone that it was a dragon. 

But yeah the design's cool I guess, didn't really matter to me. I wish it was blue though.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Sims is not a game.
It's life.
A simulation of life.
Would you call life a game?
If yes, good luck with respawning.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 9, 2014)

Want to see dragonblade rivens splash so baaad. The New splash arts they're doing are really, really good.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> l0l I spent the whole car ride home rubbing my temples while looking at the receipt. Feels bad mang.



well you spend most of your time playing league.

my comp build was only $420 dollars. I showed WAD the parts and everything.

It can play GW2 on high settings. And Assassin's Creed 3 on high settings. 

I play League on highest settings as well. Still get good fps.

You could have saved yourself some money and get a better build. Like learnign how to build a comp is easy. it can be intimidating at first and I will tell you now, if you are a beginner, it'll take you a couple of hours if you want to get it right. After getting the parts and everything, it took me like 3-4 hours to build but man it sure is a satisfying feeling after you finish and you turn it on and everything works. 

but its okay to spoil yourself every now and then. treat it like your baby, adrian.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

4N said:


> well you spend most of your time playing league.
> 
> my comp build was only $420 dollars. I showed WAD the parts and everything.
> 
> ...



he prob spends a lot of time playing league as his pc is too shite to run other things

now he can play whatever he wants!

and people kept telling him to build his own, but he was unsure on how to. he asked here for help, but no one offered it, so telling him now to build his own is a bit silly.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

4N said:


> well you spend most of your time playing league.
> 
> my comp build was only $420 dollars. I showed WAD the parts and everything.
> 
> ...





Also that UNREALISTIC guy wants you stop changing your summoner name and buy him a Ziggs skin.



Chausie said:


> he prob spends a lot of time playing league as his pc is too shite to run other things
> 
> now he can play whatever he wants!



Yes.



> and people kept telling him to build his own, but he was unsure on how to. he asked here for help, but no one offered it, so telling him now to build his own is a bit silly.



And yes. Chausie always be feelin' me.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Didn't see that, else I would've tell it Mr Nim. He also built my computer  and knows about those things.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Didn't see that, else I would've tell it Mr Nim. He also built my computer  and knows about those things.



think it was back before you and mr nim started posting here more, that adrian first asked



Maerala said:


> Also that UNREALISTIC guy wants you stop changing your summoner name and buy him a Ziggs skin.



filly changed his name again? why?


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Sims is not a game.
> It's life.
> A simulation of life.
> Would you call life a game?
> If yes, good luck with respawning.



You've clearly never played the Game of Life.



i dunno, could be an american thing. I used to play this all the time with my family when I was a kid. About as much as I used to play Risk, Monopoly, Diplomacy, Axis and Allies, Scribble, Clue, Stratego, Battleship, Connect, and Pictionary.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> You've clearly never played the Game of Life.
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno, could be an american thing. I used to play this all the time with my family when I was a kid. About as much as I used to play Risk, Monopoly, Diplomacy, Axis and Allies, Scribble, Clue, Stratego, Battleship, Connect, and Pictionary.



Nah, I played this game too  and the settlers of catan


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Meh, I probably wouldn't have been able to follow instructions anyway. I'm helpless with that kind of stuff and my IRL friends are worse. I had a tech savvy lover once but he's halfway across the country now.

I was thinking of paying someone to build it for me but this was just easier. Le shrug, 'tis done.



Chausie said:


> filly changed his name again? why?



He has nothing else to spend his money on.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Meh, I probably wouldn't have been able to follow instructions anyway. I'm helpless with that kind of stuff and my IRL friends are worse. I had a tech savvy lover once but he's halfway across the country now.
> 
> I was thinking of paying someone to build it for me but this was just easier. Le shrug, 'tis done.
> 
> ...



sometimes you get fed up and just go for the easy option!

and i don't know if this now means i can't refer to him as a filly.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

He's Grim Method now.

Do with that what you will.

Kyle just go back to nReapr.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

You do realize you could have just ordered the parts and tower and taken them to a best buy or something and paid them 40 bucks to put it all together perfectly and install all the software?

lol adrian.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

haha that's so cute xD


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

but how would he know what parts are better than others for what he wants and needs, which are in excess, then whether these parts are compatible with one another

also, i wonder how much people in the eu lcs dislike olly now. the guy who always leaks shit.

krepo has already made some disparaging comments on stream.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> haha that's so cute xD



did you see the post on reddit which that cat was a 'response' to?

the cat with the milky eye who looked like a bond villain. that was cute too


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2014)

Uhh he could do research? Ask around?

Not only are there plenty of forums to do so, but this forum has a Tech section as well.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> did you see the post on reddit which that cat was a 'response' to?
> 
> the cat with the milky eye who looked like a bond villain. that was cute too



I think I know which picture you mean  didn't like it that much because the cat's eye looked ill. And that makes me sad


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I think I know which picture you mean  didn't like it that much because the cat's eye looked ill. And that makes me sad



prob just an old wound, can sometimes stay like that

i'm sure the owner wouldn't have posted the pic on reddit if the cat was not well!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> and people kept telling him to build his own, but he was unsure on how to. he asked here for help, but no one offered it, so telling him now to build his own is a bit silly.



Pc building magazines are your best bet. It is so damn easy that there are only about 14 steps including the settings once you start it up.


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2014)

25/6/3

AKALi

vs a

Nasus, KAyle, thresh, Udyr and Tris comp

36:20 

damn did i carry, (YES, I know you aren't suppose to pick akali vs a tanky comp)

first like 6 mins my bot lane support was like "/all gg this team" after our jungler died and they died like 2 times.

I just fucking roamed entire game, let kayle get first tower, she could never outduel after 6 and she wasted her ults too early. mad funny.

and kayle's roam was terrible.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Pc building magazines are your best bet. It is so damn easy that there are only about 14 steps including the settings once you start it up.



idk any of this shit! i had other people help me through it all, which is why the only advice i could give to adrian was to ask you guys. i don't really speak to the people who helped me with my pc any more, since moving to ireland, else i'd have asked them for advice for adrian


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

First of all: Yeah I built/re-built several PCs by now and read&talk 'bout Hardware-news every day .. so I could help with stuff like that. >.<





Darth said:


> You've clearly never played the Game of Life.
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno, could be an american thing. I used to play this all the time with my family when I was a kid. About as much as I used to play Risk, Monopoly, Diplomacy, Axis and Allies, Scribble, Clue, Stratego, Battleship, Connect, and Pictionary.



HA, that's a great opportunity I've been waiting for for like.. years. 


What kind of parlo(u)r games do you guys play, have u played as kids or do you know?
I know stuff like Monopoly, Settlers of Catan, Cluedo, Halma, Scrabble and Ludo ([says translator]in German it's Mensch ?rgere dich nicht - , really weird name  )
I'd say these are some of the biggest classics in Germany (ofc there are other famous board games like Nine Men's Morris (in German it's M?hle - mill)

So, I'd love to know the cultural differences n stuff 


(yea I know this is a LoL-related thread, I don't care >-<)


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

4N said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no use telling me this dude! i already have a good pc 

i should prob get a new monitor myself. my current one is the old one form my previous pc

(a pc which apparently didn't have a proper graphics card, and i had to touch two wires together to get it to turn on for the last year of its life, cause the on button had fallen off)

think my pc cost around ?500-?600. it didn't really come with anything extra like monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. but i like it cause it's got a window and has blue lights(simple things!)

but i remember that the connection on the monitor didn't work with the connection on the pc, cause the monitor is real old, so i had to cycle for 3 hours in the rain to a friends house to get one of his spare adaptor things, so i would be ready in time to raid that night

aww man now i remember how much i miss england



Mr Nim said:


> First of all: Yeah I built/re-built several PCs by now and read&talk 'bout Hardware-news every day .. so I could help with stuff like that. >.<



i may have something to ask you in a day or two, pc-related, if someone else can't help me. just pre-warning you!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

RemChu said:


> 25/6/3
> 
> AKALi
> 
> ...



that's actually a fairly good comp to pick Akali against cuz no hard CC
the only issue should have been Kayle
both cuz the ult in teamfights
and cuz she should dumpster you in lane


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

nim! seen this one yet?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

rapidstar has retired


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> nim! seen this one yet?



Seems so because the link of the picture was already clicked 
and I don't use reddit that much just if I'm REALLY bored, so if you find cute or interesting stuff there, feel free to show me


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Str8 up fuck Kayle, the bane of anyone who plays assassins.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

>No hard cc. 

>Thresh.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2014)

Wtf Adrian didn't ask in here


I didn't see it at least


But if I did

I would've helped him

cuz it's super easy

All you have to check before buying is if they have the same sockets, and all parts list which sockets they have


Then when putting it together, every fucking part comes with a manual which says 'put me here'

and then you put them there


and then it works



wow much hard very complicated


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y u so cool


----------



## Maerala (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright alright I'll try again in 4 years when I need a new one. Let's still be friends so you can help me.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> Then when putting it together, every fucking part comes with a manual which says 'put me here'
> 
> and then you put them there



i didnt get a manual for every part of my build. only for the motherboard did i get one. :c


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> [YOUTUBE]rdsmuElafSY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was waiting a dick slip



Nim♥ said:


> Seems so because the link of the picture was already clicked
> and I don't use reddit that much just if I'm REALLY bored, so if you find cute or interesting stuff there, feel free to show me




you should look at it more!

if you ignore all the crap(there is a lot of crap), you get to see so many cute cat gifs and pics!

 is a great sub

and  !


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Alright alright I'll try again in 4 years when I need a new one. Let's still be friends so you can help me.



cuz I'm such a nice person, I even help ppl I'm not friends with! 




Chausie said:


> i was waiting a dick slip



Gross. :toliet


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> that's actually a fairly good comp to pick Akali against cuz no hard CC
> the only issue should have been Kayle
> both cuz the ult in teamfights
> and cuz she should dumpster you in lane


ya pre 6 it was horrible ~_~

I also hate um Riven into Kayle, shit is so bs.

@What didi say

ya pc is like legos for grown men.


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> you should look at it more!
> 
> if you ignore all the crap(there is a lot of crap), you get to see so many cute cat gifs and pics!
> 
> ...



Oh thanks subscribed to them


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> cuz I'm such a nice person, I even help ppl I'm not friends with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh come on, it's like set up for one. not saying i wanted one, just looked like it would happen

oh and nim,  is good too! funny and cute, mostly, if a bit mean


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Chausie =)



Is Shyvana better jungle or top?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2014)

Currently top.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2014)

4N said:


> i didnt get a manual for every part of my build. only for the motherboard did i get one. :c



oh that might have also been the case that the motherboard manual just said where all the parts had to go, was 3 years ago I last build a computer so don't remember exactly, doesn't really make a difference anyway


In any case you just had text/images saying which parts needed to go where
not many ways you can fuck that up



Tho installing my CPU cooler was pretty goddamn hard because I have this badboy which was a pain in the ass to get on there properly and install, felt like I needed 3 hands to keep it in place and attach/lock it

best method turned out to be not so much to attach that to the motherboard, but attach the motherboard to that



fuck this thing (the large friend that towers above everything else)

It's really good tho, god tier cooler


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> Tho installing my CPU cooler was pretty goddamn hard because I have this badboy which was a pain in the ass to get on there properly and install, felt like I needed 3 hands to keep it in place and attach/lock it
> 
> best method turned out to be not so much to attach that to the motherboard, but attach the motherboard to that
> 
> ...




look, my thing is bigger!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

ye actually didi, i didn't get any type of manual with my pc. it just turned up in  big box, then a smaller box with extra bits that i have no idea what are for, and a cd

there's a fan in the window of my pc which isn't connected to anything as i have no idea where i am supposed to plug it into

i don't need the fan so i never bothered to try find out, but there were no instructions on where it plugs into.

also, one of the worst things about having a cat is when it is asleep on your lap and you want to move, but can't cause you don't want to disturb the cat. i'm sat with one leg crossed over so the foot is kinda on the hip on the opposite side, and i kinda wanna stretch out, but the cat is sleeping  hugging my foot


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> also, one of the worst things about having a cat is when it is asleep on your lap and you want to move, but can't cause you don't want to disturb the cat. i'm sat with one leg crossed over so the foot is kinda on the hip on the opposite side, and i kinda wanna stretch out, but the cat is sleeping  hugging my foot




Be honest, u just want to see Nim suffering by telling cat-stories!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

but it's a bad story about a cat!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> oh that might have also been the case that the motherboard manual just said where all the parts had to go, was 3 years ago I last build a computer so don't remember exactly, doesn't really make a difference anyway
> 
> 
> In any case you just had text/images saying which parts needed to go where
> ...



yep

like dealing with the cooler and fitting that in with the power supply

like sweet jesus, give me a break :\


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> ye actually didi, i didn't get any type of manual with my pc. it just turned up in  big box, then a smaller box with extra bits that i have no idea what are for, and a cd
> 
> there's a fan in the window of my pc which isn't connected to anything as i have no idea where i am supposed to plug it into
> 
> ...





Well I bought all separate parts while it sounds like you bought a prebuilt tho.

The manual, as 4n said, came with the motherboard, which didn't buy separately but instead as part of your PC.


----------



## OS (Jan 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> ye actually didi, i didn't get any type of manual with my pc. it just turned up in  big box, then a smaller box with extra bits that i have no idea what are for, and a cd
> 
> there's a fan in the window of my pc which isn't connected to anything as i have no idea where i am supposed to plug it into
> 
> ...



That's why dogs are better. Shove em off and they just get off.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> Well I bought all separate parts while it sounds like you bought a prebuilt tho.
> 
> The manual, as 4n said, came with the motherboard, which didn't buy separately but instead as part of your PC.



well i chose the parts, was built by a company though

just woulda been nice if they had a leaflet or something on what to do with this fan


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Currently top.



Kay, will practice her top then ^^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> >No hard cc.
> 
> >Thresh.



which is contingent on him landing a hook on her...gl with hitting an akali between dashes and shrouds



Nim♥ said:


> Thanks Chausie =)
> 
> 
> 
> Is Shyvana better jungle or top?



people say top but i honestly 100% prefer her jungle

the reason being is she's an excellent jungler, very simple and easy to play, you dont have a lot of presence with ganking but you farm so well and you can shut down pretty much every enemy jungler, you just have to anticipate their movements, even if you dont gank too well, you can countergank! (but if theres an opportunity to gank, with dragon and red buff its easy stuff)

i dont like her top because...she's not GOOD vs. the other popular picks of top

renekton, mundo, rengar for instance all beat her

so why play her top when you can get just as farmed in the jungle?


----------



## Nim (Jan 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> which is contingent on him landing a hook on her...gl with hitting an akali between dashes and shrouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh I see, will try both ways then and pick the one which suits me best


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Renekton, Mundo, and Rengar DO NOT beat Shyvana in lane. You must have missed every top laner in OGN destroy Renekton with Shyvana over this past Winter season. Mundo vs Shyv is a fair matchup, but Shyv has a lot more bullying potential in lane dude. I dunno too much about the Rengar matchup but she most definitely doesn't lose it that's for sure. 

And I also vastly prefer her top, although I do think she's completely viable in the jungle. It's just that during the laning phase her presence is fairly negligible and she's entirely reliant on red buff to successfully gank lanes.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with Darth
I don't regularly follow OGN but i saw a few Shyvana vs. Mundo matches.
Here is how they went. I think the first 2 or so Shyvana's went Visage and they were able to go toe to toe with Mundo but not really beat him. Basically farmfest/stalemate.

However, the other Shyvana went BotRK first and WRECKED the Mundo.

She also beats Rengar unless he somehow manages to survive until at level 5 or 7 (he needs CDR and lowered CD on his W), where it turns into a stalemate. 
She also generally beats Renekton.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

i didnt miss it

renekton beats shyvana in the first like 11 levels after that she has the advantage
mundo/shyvana is indeed for the most part a farmoff, in which case you have to give the advantage to mundo because he's definitely more OP than her
if shyv rushes botrk then yes she will beat visage mundo but if she's building botrk then he should go sunfire

rengar completely outsustains shyvana and she has no means of ever catching him because he just bola harasses/stops her all day


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

silver is like 75% luck on if you get trolls or afks, i think i have decided

looking back at previous games, i seem to do surprisingly well in roles i am shit at, so i can't see how ability factors in much

on another note, i played leona earlier and had an ezreal who made some very questionable choices and only did about 200 more damage than me. it was kinda cute


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

> Pretty much every balance patch does contain some buffs as well as nerfs though certainly, same team works on both. Anivia, Janna, Yasuo are getting some decent buffs in the next patch for example, with smaller or* more situational power increases going to others like Darius*, Malzahar and Talon.



Jesus fucking christ yes


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

New computer in 4 years?

l0l Adrian.

My computer is 6? years old, only thing I've upgraded so far is my graphics card and changed harddrive.

It was a christmas present, cost about ?600 at the time and I can still play games that are coming out just fine.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

>Yasuo buffs

lolgg


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

Also Wriggles is going to have an "upgrade" into a final item, whilst still remaining the identity of low early/mid game power for late game power spike

If it actually has that ATM


----------



## Treerone (Jan 10, 2014)

Support Lee sin 2 op.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

idk shields comp kinda counters ozones


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

First Vi game ever, now I know why people love her so much.

She's so easy to play, lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Also if Ozone wins this, no matter who wins the finals, the curse is broken.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

Mundo is so dumb lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Wait why did Dade evolve W.

Wat.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait why did Dade evolve W.
> 
> Wat.



Safe waveclear against a high harasser? Not sure.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

''Ozone will take a game off SKT'' ace 2014.

Hah.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

I mean, Dade on Kha'Zix is playing like it's pre-nerf Kha.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen Alex Ich max and evolve W first a lot on stream and probuilds. Iunno.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe in Shield.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Every Kha'Zix I've seen doesn't evolve W since nerf.

Also muramana is questionable, especially if you don't evolve Q.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 10, 2014)

Jesus christ Ozone.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 10, 2014)

DANDY MVP.

-edit- WTF goong


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

wow that was an epic finishing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow that baron steal....

And then ending it too.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy fuck that game.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

That was a super intense ending.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 10, 2014)

This is much closer than I thought it would be. No matter who wins I still think they will get wrecked by SKT.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

wtf is wrong with thos irish ppl? xD
ur sure about moving there, Chausie?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh look Gogeta, a Jax.

Get yours, bb.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

What does figures mean?
1 figure = 100k? 10k? :/
Didn't find anything. >.<


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

1 figure is 1-9 euros.

5 figures is between 10,000-99,999 euros.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

Six figures would be anything between 100,000 to 999,999.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

I still don't see Ozone giving SKT T1 any problems.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> wtf is wrong with thos irish ppl? xD
> ur sure about moving there, Chausie?



Cooking oil? That is some ghetto ass shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Gratz SKT T1 on winning OGN btw.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

gotta watch dem vods later.

i shall support ozone for the finals.  the darkhorse going up against SKT? no one really expects them to win.

i'd hope it end up being more competitive than the semi-finals were though. its very boring when skt just steamrolls even the best of teams.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

After that series?

They stand no chance.

At all.


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Syndra mid is so much fun :3 I think I'm slowly getting better at her
I suck at last hitting though


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> After that series?
> 
> They stand no chance.
> 
> At all.



inb4ozonepullsablazead3-0sktt1causingmassiveoutrage


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

ohmylord

that game 3 finish

dandy is a god D: he's more clutch than all of Gambit put together  like the third time i've seen him steal Baron in really important moments.

also that triple kill for gogoing, epic.

i wish i had seen it live, but i dnt regret it. 

only thing i regret was hearing my computer go off for 5 mins straight with vae and gogeta constantly calling me on skype. was ignoring it at first but it got so annoying. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know why everyone is so hyped about the baron steal.

ERMAGHERD HE STOLE BARON WHEN THE ENEMY HAD NO SMITE.

I found the fight after that to be more impressive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait why did Dade evolve W.
> 
> Wat.





Treerone said:


> Safe waveclear against a high harasser? Not sure.



^ this

evolving/leveling Q against kayle who would just wreck him anytime he tries to commit to an all-in is pointless so he just matched her waveclear and gave him some form of ranged harass to equalize her presence in lane



Vae said:


> Every Kha'Zix I've seen doesn't evolve W since nerf.
> 
> Also muramana is questionable, especially if you don't evolve Q.



it makes even more sense if you're evolving/leveling W because you need the mana pool to be able to spam it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Uh he evolved W against Ziggs.

Not Kayle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

ah he did it in the following match too?

it also makes sense against ziggs considering ziggs also has crazy good wave clear and all-in'ing against a ziggs with Q build is probably extremely risky at that levle of play


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess, then again he shouldn't have gone Kha'Zix against that team to begin with.


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

ozone still takes a game off of skt
also, like, we all knew skt t1 was going to repeat

delusional ktb fans lied to themselves


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

i believe in yung ozone

tho i dont think SKT1 will win worlds again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

also yasuo will be available for OGN finals

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

> tho i dont think SKT1 will win worlds again



well a lot can happen i guess
but if they win the next two ogn's then lol they clearly gonna win worlds


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

also unless the spectator is broken, olaf had smite


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

still cant believe theyre already planning buffs for yasuo next patch

theyre retarded its gonna ruin the champion

he's already damn strong possibly even OP but since he's not been allowed in competitive play he hasnt had the exposure (since the community needs pros to dictate to them whats viable or not durhur) so whats invariably gonna happen is theyre going to buff him to the point of being OP just to scale him back to a nerf worse than what is now in release state

fucking rito


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

What are they buffing?

inb4 not picked


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

inb4 faker yasuo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

not sure what theyre buffing on yasuo

just know that anivia, janna, yasuo are getting "decent buffs" and "situational/smaller power increases" to talon/malz/darius

have 0 idea what theyll buff on yasuo cuz imo every ability of his is extremely strong


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

can dash to same target twice every 8 seconds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

dear god pls no


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

or maybe

windwall stops xerath Q

fuck you xerath


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2014)

yasuo ult gives full armor pen instead of bonus


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

At least the buffs to Malzahar will be small... Fuck that guy.

Janna buffs are welcome. That passive doe?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

Darius gets increased Ult time window
Talon gets his proposed E change which was on reddit a few days ago
Malz cancels the charges/leaps of targets when he Ults them (so for example Trist can't leap away while getting Ulted)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Uhh, Olaf wasn't there when baron got stolen ace.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> yasuo ult gives full armor pen instead of bonus


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

> Uhh, Olaf wasn't there when baron got stolen ace.



im a genius
bow down


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

something id except hady would do


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

EUW what are you doing EUW stahp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2014)

rly tho the yasuo buffs will probably be something like making the tornado hitbox larger and fixing the buggyness of the e-q combo


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

awww lovely


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> something id except hady would do



ah ha ha. 

ha ah ha ha. 

ha.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> wtf is wrong with thos irish ppl? xD
> ur sure about moving there, Chausie?



that's a different country

also, if you want, i can point out bad stories in germany and ask why you would live there, mr nim


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

αce said:


> ozone still takes a game off of skt
> also, like, we all knew skt t1 was going to repeat
> 
> delusional ktb fans lied to themselves


skt gogoing for the undefeated season bro. They're gonna 3-0 Ozone for sure. 

and lol delusional ktb fans. so true.


Chausie said:


> that's a different country
> 
> also, if you want, i can point out bad stories in germany and ask why you would live there, mr nim



you could literally do the same with every country on earth basically. 

god forbid you try digging for horror stories in the middle east! 

but yeah that's a retarded point to make and a quick way to offend people.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

Ew?


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh damn that looks pretty good.

Riot seriously needs to chillax with these weird poses though. It's like, we get it, every female champ is a gymnast/acrobat/gypsy hybrid.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

But how will they sell if they're not thrusting their breasts at us?


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

It's fine if they're covered in armor Adrian.

Quit hating you homosexual you.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

and holy shit this looks cool


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> you could literally do the same with every country on earth basically.
> 
> god forbid you try digging for horror stories in the middle east!
> 
> but yeah that's a retarded point to make and a quick way to offend people.



ye, i don't think mr nim was trying to offend when he first said it, it was just a really odd thing to point out, and it was the wrong country!

i was just trying to point out that i could do the same to him and that the worst stories of a country are not the full story of what the country is about



Maerala said:


> Ew?



i think i kinda like it. she reminds me of a chinese acrobat there. i like the different pose where it looks like she has jumped up ready to strike someone down with the background of war

beats the standing still and looking to the side pose we usually get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

in b4 the feminists ruin the skin like they ruin everythying


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

also a german shouldnt point out another country's atrocities

huehuehue


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> in b4 the feminists ruin the skin like they ruin everythying



and i wish that idiots weren't lumped in with feminists 

feels like people have forgotten what the movement was all about, is all about

ofc, tumblr social justice warriors don't help with their over reaction to everything and a need to find offence at the most inane


----------



## Xin (Jan 10, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Ew?



A new Riven skin?

bout' time


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

> Savagery ( Q ) now lists duration to enhance next basic attack as 2 seconds down from 6 seconds



I hope they give him some buffs to compensate. He can't triple Q this way and that was the way he was able to kill ADC's. Without it the only thing he'd be good for is Split Pushing but other champs offer the same and more. 
Welp

Tho Darius's Ult timer is 20 seconds instead of 12 ^.^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

hilarious im a former support main who carried myself to d2 with it now consider it my worst role easily

and now top is my best (previously my worst) though jungle is not far behind possibly same level same with mid

my AD is also pretty good but i dislike jinx/Sivir/lucian

ezreal/Vayne only yo which is funny because the styles couldn't be more dissimilar


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

maybe ill make malph support a thing
yasuos or not i think he's good in this meta


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

hurray i carried a game with Ezreal! First time in ages I've played and won with Ezreal in ranked. That feeling where you land a Q and go, "wait a minute, that should not be doing so much damage lol".


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

ez is awesome because he has the most build path potential of any AD


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

So what if he can't triple Q?

It allows for some sort of counterplay or reaction time.

The nerf is good.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

Apparently you can buy a name change with IP now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

fucking

legit

<approaching 100k IP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

LoL said:
			
		

> To make it easier to snag the alias you've always wanted, you can now purchase a Summoner Name Change for 13,900 IP



Yayyyy. I can do like 5 name changes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

NA fagz azzemble


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

whoa cool.

wonder what cool name i can snag.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> So what if he can't triple Q?
> 
> It allows for some sort of counterplay or reaction time.
> 
> The nerf is good.



The triple Q is currently what makes him able to actually kill ADC's.

Its a toxic ability but he has pretty much nothing else going for him. If he can't kill the ADC he is practically useless.

So i am saying that they shouldn't nerf him to death until his rework comes. That's not a correct way of balancing. So while removing Triple Q is one thing, they also need to at least somewhat buff him otherwise he'll fall down to the bottom since everyone would be able to do what he does, but even better.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha you're so fucking stupid it's funny.

He doesn't need the triple Q to kill ADCs, he needs it to kill them while allowing no counter-play.

Any good Rengar will still be able to do your job.

But I guess that excludes you 

Besides, tank Rengar is the way to go anyway with this meta, and the Q change doesn't bother tank Rango.


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2014)

got the vinyl for in the aeroplane over the sea
now i can give my bank account a rest


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

I think imma aim for Simba


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

simba would be a great name


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yayyyy. I can do like 5 name changes



what o.o when can I change my nick for IP?

So sad that "Nim" is already taken :<


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> what o.o when can I change my nick for IP?
> 
> So sad that "Nim" is already taken :<



January 14 to January 28 (11:59 PM CET).


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> January 14 to January 28 (11:59 PM CET).



haha awesome
Someone told me today that he wants to change his name but has not enough RP. Will tell him as soon as possible about this


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> Haha you're so fucking stupid it's funny.
> 
> He doesn't need the triple Q to kill ADCs, he needs it to kill them while allowing no counter-play.
> 
> ...



Your attempts at bait are laughable

Such obvious trolling


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Actually I'm pretty sure he's serious.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

You think a person would be that oblivious and ignorant?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

xweedwizardx420 here i come


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

You'd think you would understand how the champion you play more than anyone in this thread works better than most.

But apparently you don't understand how Rengar works at all.

If you think the only thing good about him is his triple Q then you're obviously a terrible fucking Rengar player.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

yes!

time to switch my account to EUW/EUNE cuz im getting deployed to romania! 

not %100 certain yet cuz we have a bunch of training and tasks to complete but if all goes well, i'll be on my way to europe soon.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2014)

Gonna give my 2 cents cause i have to go

But Rengar with only double Q would be unplayable for most of the current player base and unrewarding for those who play Rengar religiously (I've even seen 2 Rengars who couldn't Triple Q the past few days, they've failed horribly)

Its no secret Assassin Rengar is better for carrying in SoloQ than Tank Rengar. As you would say, things work differently in competitive scene and in SoloQ. Infact, in most of my matches and from what i've seen watching various streams in high Diamond - Assassin Rengar is played/preferred over his Tank build.

Removing a playstyle of a champion because another one is "also good" is retarded and completely inexcusable.

A few months back, when Rengar was almost "non existant" and by most unplayable, no one knew you could Triple Q for that insane burst. After a video demonstrating it and how to do it was shown, his popularity spiked. Current Rengar is toxic, no point arguing there. 
But that's basically what he is at the moment. That toxic ability is what makes him viable and allows him to do his job. Allow him to do the same job by another means? Sure, make a power transfer or even rework a skill or two. But a nerf of this size and nothing to compensate will just put him back on the bottom.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

Wait, really?

Now the EU players have to deal with Kyle?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

No, popularity of Rengar skyrocketed with Shyv and Mundo top lane during the pre-season because of the mastery changes.

He benefits from them just like them, because he can build tanky like them and still be a huge pain in the ass and kill people.

The fact that you think you need Triple Q to kill someone is simply retarded, he wasn't supposed to be able to Triple Q to begin with.

Your arguments are fucking terrible because they're all incorrect.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait, really?
> 
> Now the EU players have to deal with Kyle?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



wouldn't want to play with you guys anyway.

NA is bad enough as it is. who would want to deal with the  increased toxicity of EU premades?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2014)

That's fine, enjoy having no friends


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

4N said:


> yes!
> 
> time to switch my account to EUW/EUNE cuz im getting deployed to romania!
> 
> not %100 certain yet cuz we have a bunch of training and tasks to complete but if all goes well, i'll be on my way to europe soon.



to romania? nice one! 

when you gonna swap over?

also, every romanian woman i have ever known has been hella hot, have fun!

and ignore vae, i will be your friend <33


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Hustle Rewatch here I come


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2014)

Yay, I'll get to play with 4n


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

4N said:


> yes!
> 
> time to switch my account to EUW/EUNE cuz im getting deployed to romania!
> 
> not %100 certain yet cuz we have a bunch of training and tasks to complete but if all goes well, i'll be on my way to europe soon.



If you do actually get deployed that'll be epic! We'll throw you a welcoming party dominion game np.


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Ohhh I want to join too if you guys play together again!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2014)

Sajin said:


> Yay, I'll get to play with 4n


sarcasm detector brokennnnnn


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> If you do actually get deployed that'll be epic! We'll throw you a welcoming party dominion game np.



Not everything is an excuse to play Dominion.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> to romania? nice one!
> 
> when you gonna swap over?
> 
> ...


its not really a swap. its more like a tour so i'll only be there for like 9 months to a year. can be shorter.



Sajin said:


> Yay, I'll get to play with 4n



im pretty terrible. u may eat your words 



Darth said:


> If you do actually get deployed that'll be epic! We'll throw you a welcoming party dominion game np.



yeh it'll be awesome. i dnt want to get my hopes high just yet because there is still the chance of me not deploying. i have to complete a bunch of tasks and training like i mentioned earlier but if i can get that done, then i'll be leaving for europe soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Not everything is an excuse to play Dominion.



why not?

its fast

its fun


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

idk why people hate dominion, i think it's fun. it's different and refreshing


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2014)

4N said:


> wouldn't want to play with you guys anyway.
> 
> NA is bad enough as it is. who would want to deal with the  increased toxicity of EU premades?




Thank you for serving man.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Ohhh I want to join too if you guys play together again!!



nim you never invite me to games anymore so i dunno.


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> nim you never invite me to games anymore so i dunno.



whaaaat you're never online  can't invite people that are not online or ingame


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2014)

So has anyone else tried this build for nid?

Rageblade>iceborn>void staff>deathcap>morellonomicon


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> So has anyone else tried this build for nid?
> 
> Rageblade>iceborn>void staff>deathcap>morellonomicon



yes.

several people have tried it, myself included. 

It's a popular build in solo q thanks to a certain Bischu.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

my soraka was just described as 'like a mother' in aram

i like to think he meant that i was always there to save him, and not that i nagged a lot to unbearable levels


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> yes.
> 
> several people have tried it, myself included.
> 
> It's a popular build in solo q thanks to a certain Bischu.



Pretty much where i got it from



btw how many animes do you like for this season?


So far it's 

Chuubuyo
Nobunagan(kind of eh first ep)
Space Dandy(not fully sure what to think)

I think I am missing one but not that many to watch i think unless i am missing something.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-AUE4ZrMItI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> my soraka was just described as 'like a mother' in aram
> 
> i like to think he meant that i was always there to save him, and not that i nagged a lot to unbearable levels



I'm glad you get soraka, I never get her. Also I bought ziggs about 20 days ago and have yet to get him in an aram. And they're all I play now. I'm too bored of summer's rift, need a change before I explode.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I'm glad *you get* soraka, I never *get* her. Also I* bought ziggs* about 20 days ago and have yet to *get him in an aram.* And they're *all I play* now. I'm too bored of summer's rift, need a change before I explode.



... **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

withcraft works for anime

also best mid noct NA


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

dos any1 play Rift?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I'm glad you get soraka, I never get her. Also I bought ziggs about 20 days ago and have yet to get him in an aram. And they're all I play now. I'm too bored of summer's rift, need a change before I explode.



You'll just have to keep spamming arams, eventually you will get either of them, or you will be able to trade with someone!

Just depends on if you want to potentially play a lot of arams just in the chance you get the character you want


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

Maerala said:


> dos any1 play Rift?



no, is it good? is it free? and what is it like?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Morglay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-AUE4ZrMItI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]Ymp3ZyHjC68[/YOUTUBE]



Chausie said:


> no, is it good? is it free? and what is it like?



Afaik it's free by now (you had to buy it when it released).
Besides that, I don't know much about it / what makes it special.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought it when it came out and played it with Suu from the Battledome but I eventually stopped playing it 'cause my computer sucked dick. But now that's it's free I kinda wanna go back to it, I keep hearing it's rly good.

But I don't wanna be alone.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

i'll give it a go with you adrian, can't guarantee that i will stick to it, depends on how fun it is!


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

Yay! 

np, I'll say the same. Pretty sure I remember things I didn't like about it, but it won't hurt to try especially now that it's free. I think you also get the expansion for free. Not sure how they're making money.

You can try it out whenever if you're bored, I can't play until end of month-ish.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

I think all MMOs are like that. I've never stuck with one if I don't have anyone to play it with. 'Tis why I stopped playing Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

rift?

yeah i gave that game like 40 hours of my life. then uninstalled it cause it was trash. 

no thx.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

You say that about every MMO I ask you about.

Meanwhile I can't remember my password...


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

lol
u so smart
playing a game for 40 hours
realizing its shit and stop playing it
40 hours brainlag
blaiming it bein shit 'n stuff afterwards

------
im just joking
just sayin
sry xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

darth and mr.nim rly dont like each other l0l


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

Maerala said:


> You say that about every MMO I ask you about.
> 
> Meanwhile I can't remember my password...


the only time i responded similarly was when you asked me about lotr online. 




Mr Nim said:


> lol
> u so smart
> playing a game for 40 hours
> realizing its shit and stop playing it
> ...



... I'm not fond of you.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> darth and mr.nim rly dont like each other l0l



He bad-repped me once
now he's on my blacklist of doom

nah I'm just joking D:
well, he's on this list, but I don't hate him.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2014)

They were also having a laugh about you calling it bad-rep.

Scumbags.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> He bad-repped me once
> now he's on my blacklist of doom
> 
> nah I'm just joking D:
> well, he's on this list, but I don't hate him.



when did he neg you?

he negged me for posting a pic of sexy men when OS was spamming pics of women

darth can't appreciate the fine things in life


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, how else should it be called?

As I said gotha yesterday too, its easier for me to shit-talk in English than really expressing my thoughts 'n stuff.
No it's not because I'm too dumb, it's because my brain is too smart for a limited language like English.


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

wow I was allowed to play mid for like 7 games in a row so far  and had different champs as opponents as well as bad and good players. Definitely helping me getting better


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

mr.nim is like darth's arch-nemesis

mr.nim

nim

mr.nim

dammit, name gets me everytime  sounds so innocent yet so sinister.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

my arch-nemesis in this thread is still vae. 

we kinda have that dr evil / austin powers relationship. in our first meeting sparks clash and we're directly opposed to each other. In later movies we eventually get along even though one of us is inherently evil and the other one is super handsome and constantly saves the world with style.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

austin powers handsome?

wat


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Neither of you is handsome.


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> my arch-nemesis in this thread is still vae.
> 
> we kinda have that dr evil / austin powers relationship. in our first meeting sparks clash and we're directly opposed to each other. In later movies we eventually get along even though one of us is inherently evil and *the other one is super handsome and constantly saves the world with style.*






..


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

4N said:


> austin powers handsome?
> 
> wat


Clearly you've never paid attention to his wily charms. How do you think he attracts every woman in sight without fail?


Mr Nim said:


> Neither of you is handsome.



You've never seen either of us before lol.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

[youtube]YIxF3d8VGTg[/youtube]

Looks quite interesting after the SimCity-Desaster.. even Cities in Motion 2 wasn't good at all. :/




Darth said:


> You've never seen either of us before lol.




Nevertheless I know it, shouldn't that make u worried? >


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

i hate all of you on EU


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> i hate all of you on EU



and yet, you keep coming back wad-kun. you just can't stay away can you?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Neither of you are handsome.



fixed that for u ;o


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> i hate all of you on EU



well that's clear, thanks for the invite



Darth said:


> Clearly you've never paid attention to his wily charms. How do you think he attracts every woman in sight without fail?



cause he's funny, not cause of his looks! silly hady


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> i hate all of you on EU



cuz we have mor SWAG in Gaming?

[YOUTUBE]Aew9rooUXW0[/YOUTUBE]

he even did sth english for u guyz

[YOUTUBE]ONOL7eg5TsI[/YOUTUBE]





4N said:


> fixed that for u ;o



ty, I'm happy when ppl tell me my "mistakes".. then I know they're acutally reading my texts.. 

(no rlly, I appreciate it)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2014)

for nim and chausie


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> for nim and chausie



fabulous


----------



## Nim (Jan 10, 2014)

What is this xD Soraka?


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> maybe ill make malph support a thing
> yasuos or not i think he's good in this meta



Malph support crushes low elos. Just get a chalice as quick as possible, and q whenever it is off cooldown. When your ult is up it's free kills. I doubt it works at diamond though.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

WAD you should get a set of the best girl in Magi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)

morgiana sets are kinda mainstream doe


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> for nim and chausie



the teemo one is adorable

though he seems to have photoshopped parts from the splash arts on some and used paint in others

either way, it combines 2 of my fave things


also i think i will make myself an aram only account


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

MrChubz said:


> Malph support crushes low elos. Just get a chalice as quick as possible, and q whenever it is off cooldown. When your ult is up it's free kills. I doubt it works at diamond though.



I think low elo is as far away from the meta as possible..
u can probably play an ad-soraka in the jungle and carry the whole game :X


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> morgiana sets are kinda mainstream doe



but that's not best girl


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]iVQ5MSrYhq0[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> but that's not best girl



lololol i literally just told him this on skype.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]hoez8D9w8_4[/youtube]

holy.shi-

so beautiful ;___;


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)

MrChubz said:


> Malph support crushes low elos. Just get a chalice as quick as possible, and q whenever it is off cooldown. When your ult is up it's free kills. I doubt it works at diamond though.



i bet it still works
just should be picked against AD intensive teams (prob very good against thresh cuz he's an ADish support and if he hooks u lol not a good move)



Original Sin said:


> but that's not best girl



[12:44:42 AM] Probably Hady: >morgiana sets too mainstream

>implying mor is best girl
[12:44:56 AM] MarovA: i am open
[12:45:01 AM] MarovA: to being debated
[12:45:34 AM] Probably Hady: 
[12:45:58 AM] Probably Hady: she would
[12:46:00 AM] Probably Hady: delete mor
[12:46:14 AM] MarovA: she
[12:46:17 AM] MarovA: was a great character
[12:46:18 AM] MarovA: until
[12:46:20 AM] MarovA: sinbad ruined that

also



bot and jungle getting raped?

doge doing his own thing but the other 4 going stronk

BUT WAIT

THEY HAZ NO HARD ENGAGE

come frenz

let us siege

im a sniper

ill give you one warning shot

but the next will kill ya -.^


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> lololol i literally just told him this on skype.



she has weird eyes


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> she has weird eyes



I suppose that's the mangaka's distinct art style then. As nearly every character has similarly drawn eyes. 

Lets just say that it isn't her eyes that make her the best girl.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

I was actually recommending Magi to a friend the other day, and he was intrigued until I started naming characters. Aladdin, Sinbad, Alibaba, Ugo. He just said "eh, nah".


----------



## Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Didn't start the second season of Magi yet. Will probably do when it ends airing


----------



## Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

xD


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

That ARAM.. was too damn long!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

it took longer cause you were arguing over builds and stuff

and it also became such a chore by about 30 mins, got real annoying to play, i just wanted it over


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 11, 2014)

That Lucian guy ... so serious ;D


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> it took longer cause you were arguing over builds and stuff
> 
> and it also became such a chore by about 30 mins, got real annoying to play, i just wanted it over




Euh, why did it take longer cause I asked some things?

Its not like I'm a League-Pro, I'm just curious about some stuff and say what I think and why. 

Is that bad? o.?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Didn't start the second season of Magi yet. Will probably do when it ends airing



>magi
>anime

pick 1


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Euh, why did it take longer cause I asked some things?
> 
> Its not like I'm a League-Pro, I'm just curious about some stuff and say what I think and why.
> 
> Is that bad? o.?



i'm only joking, silly! calm your tits 

i kept stopping to type to you and respond to whispers and then was late on a lot of engages. well that and i just wasn't paying any attention at all to what was happening on screen

i got so bored!

and i think fiddle and me having lich banes is the reason us two got the nexus down so fast even when they were just respawning and attacking us

maybe if i had gotten one sooner we coulda ended it faster


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> That Lucian guy ... so serious ;D



he was anti fun

or well not fully anti fun, he seemed very keen on killing teemo

he was semi-anti-fun


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> and i think fiddle and me having lich banes is the reason us two got the nexus down so fast even when they were just respawning and attacking us
> 
> maybe if i had gotten one sooner we coulda ended it faster




I dunno but Lucian didnt attack the nexus properly.. still perfered kills over objectives.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> I dunno but Lucian didnt attack the nexus properly.. still perfered kills over objectives.



did he? i wasn't watching. 

i guess that's why it took so long for any tower to go down!


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

he ultied Lux etc instead of attacking the nexus, ye.. hilarious, that the only adc never attacked the objectives.. :x

If I keep getting fucking noisy Ads here, I'll get an Adblock just cause of narutoforums. >_<


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)

HOWEVER I FINALLY LOST AS ASTRONAUT TEETO ;~;

furthermore i even lost lane

fucking darius

fucking maokai ganks


----------



## Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> >magi
> >anime
> 
> pick 1



If you mean manga > anime because the anime doesn't follow the manga or something.. I don't care. Since I didn't read the manga I don't have anything to complain about


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> my arch-nemesis in this thread is still vae.
> 
> we kinda have that dr evil / austin powers relationship. in our first meeting sparks clash and we're directly opposed to each other. In later movies we eventually get along even though one of us is inherently evil and the other one is super handsome and constantly saves the world with style.



This comparison.

I like it.

Who is my dear Mini-Me?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> ty, I'm happy when ppl tell me my "mistakes".. then I know they're acutally reading my texts..
> 
> (no rlly, I appreciate it)



You were right the first time. The implied nouns are singular so it's "is" not "are."

Don't listen to Kyle, he's a foreigner.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> he ultied Lux etc instead of attacking the nexus, ye.. hilarious, that the only adc never attacked the objectives.. :x
> 
> If I keep getting fucking noisy Ads here, I'll get an Adblock just cause of narutoforums. >_<



funny as he was the one so vocal in chat about it taking so long


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Then welcome 4N as the second person on my BLACKLIST of DOOOOOM. 
May u suffer like in your most horrible nightmares. But for real.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

You don't use adblock for this forum?

That's like asking to be raped in the ass.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> [youtube]YIxF3d8VGTg[/youtube]
> 
> Looks quite interesting after the SimCity-Desaster.. even Cities in Motion 2 wasn't good at all. :/
> 
> ...





Fuck yeah Banished, I'm so fucking hype for it. Can't wait for feb 18


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Vae said:


> You don't use adblock for this forum?
> 
> That's like asking to be raped in the ass.



mb I like that 

nah, I just wanted to be nice and removed adblock, only ads that suck for me are those shity noisy ones here or on lolking. >_>



Didi said:


> Fuck yeah Banished, I'm so fucking hype for it. Can't wait for feb 18




It sure looks amazing, though it feels like it won't get developed much further (imho most indiegames get their quality etc from working together with community and continuing updates etc, unlike Terraria who dropped it fairly quickly).
atm it looks mainly like micro-management only and it won't be able to really get to big cities, just small ones.. maybe thats just due to performance reasons but I'd still love to be able having a big/huge city


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

shouldn't you be in bed mr nim? you were up all night playing arams


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2014)

Well in the trailer one of the villages looked pretty big.

Still yeah you probably won't get to like a 1000 citizens or something from what I've seen


But I really really look the concept of actually having your citizens as sort of resources too, as it should be. 

But I agree it still would be nice to see your little startup village evolve over a long period of time to this big ass walled city. And because you built it all yourself you can still trace the roots of your city center to the beginning village and stuff. Would be so cool to see.

At least it has that in a way.


And it will be so fucking comfy to play.
I'm excited for it anyway.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls8FBFFjMxk[/youtube]

See, the pan-over from 1:03 to 1:10, that's fairly big


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

that looks pretty cool didi

only city building game i've played is pharoah, which is really old. used to spend hours on it!

how much would it cost?


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2014)

No cost revealed yet, but I'm guessing in the 20 to 30 euros range.


It's pretty impressive too cuz it's been developed by just one guy.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm playing ESO beta.

That's all.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2014)

>playing TESuvius


enjoy your lore-wrecking disaster game that will surely hopefully tank massively


----------



## Chaos (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, I am.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

didi so negative


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> lololol i literally just told him this on skype.





WAD said:


> i bet it still works
> just should be picked against AD intensive teams (prob very good against thresh cuz he's an ADish support and if he hooks u lol not a good move)
> 
> 
> ...


Darth and his excellent taste




hey WAD. You should get into the Index series


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

Vae said:


> This comparison.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Who is my dear Mini-Me?



err, kyle?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't agree with him being my Mini-Me.

And Chause, Didi isn't being negative, just truthful.

TESO is a fucking disaster, it's going to ruin the Elder Scrolls series.

When people asked for multiplayer, they didn't mean an MMO.

The entire appeal of TES is that you're the main hero, the guy who everything revolves around, not just some random trash which you will be in TESO.

Most people just wanted to be able to play with friends as like, their companions etc.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> shouldn't you be in bed mr nim? you were up all night playing arams



Skipping this night for a "better" sleeping schedule <:




Didi said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls8FBFFjMxk[/youtube]
> 
> See, the pan-over from 1:03 to 1:10, that's fairly big




Yea I saw that, but that's still a little city / a vilage (may be not in games though)



Didi said:


> No cost revealed yet, but I'm guessing in the 20 to 30 euros range.
> 
> 
> It's pretty impressive too cuz it's been developed by just one guy.




yea 3 years working on a single project.. do u know how he financed this?

I don't think it'll be as expensive as u think.. well, I hope so. Usually indiegames are below 20 Euros? :/


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

how about wesley?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

Wesley is a possiblity.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

wesley isn't active enough any more to be a sidekick

what use is a sidekick who is never there?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

nip v mym soon


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Soon.. nice timing. >.<
ty though

ye I know the channel says it as soon itself, so no offense (just to clarify)


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

idk, my addon just popped up saying it should be starting now

so i presume they're delayed a bit or the addon maintainer had the wrong time


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

So I got a legendary on Hearthstone because of a friend who opened a pack on my acc.

Lol.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 11, 2014)

How bad is teso?

Never was a fan of mmos.


----------



## Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Ohhh that new style doesn't look so bad


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

wheres that old wide buitiful style? q.q
new one doesnt have the nf-colors.. and the orange-one is not wide. D:

it says 17 30 cet, so starting in about an hour?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

HAHAHAHA NIP DISQUALIFIED CAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE A FULL ROSTER.

EDIT: Nvm it's cause they weren't ready to play at 5:20PM.

That's so bad.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

NIP disqalified.......


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 11, 2014)

Its true lulz


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

We know it's true. Deman said it on stream.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

it's so adorable watching his teammates stand up for him after his mistake


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

HAHAHA NIP HAHAHAHAHA. 

Welp. That just happened.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

so it's zorozero's fault?

wow he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> it's so adorable watching his teammates stand up for him after his mistake



I like how Edward was talking shit to him. He's the dude who bounces around.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Gotta give it to casters to actually converse for that long.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> I like how Edward was talking shit to him. He's the dude who bounces around.



and then mithy krepo and wickd stand up for him in response!

it's so adorable to see people stand up for one another like that. i respect people like that. mithy seems really nice


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

easy to stand up for him when you're already in the LCS. 


Zorozero is an idiot and deserves whatever bashing comes his way tbh.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

What exactly did he do?


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

didn't update his tournament client in time for the match even though he was warned multiple times over the last two days.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh wow lol that is a big fuck up. I don't think that should be as hard as one thinks.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> easy to stand up for him when you're already in the LCS.
> 
> 
> Zorozero is an idiot and deserves whatever bashing comes his way tbh.



uhh mithy is in nip too


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Locodoc was supporting him too.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> uhh mithy is in nip too



I was referring to your fangirling over krepo and wickd.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]5G0xEnuUeVc[/youtube] Anna is so adorable.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> I was referring to your fangirling over krepo and wickd.



more fangirling over krepo

wickd got a mention cause he always seems to have nice things to say and is friends with krepo

krepo is too cute


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

Chausie.

Your fangirl attitude is really annoying me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

You know who else is cute?

Houndoom.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

It would be hot if it weren't a rule 34



But I'll just see her cosplaying as a succubus.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

if only you knew what rule 34 actually was.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigri's modeling is soft porn.

Mix of 34 and 63


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]Yzb8CpM9v9w[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Nigri's modeling is soft porn.
> 
> Mix of 34 and 63



You apparently don't know either of those rules.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2014)

So i'm gonna main top lane Hec


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Vae said:


> Chausie.
> 
> Your fangirl attitude is really annoying me.



that's nice vae


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2014)

I have not seen one Fiddle jungle lose a game. I wish i could think of a game where a team had him and lost, but i can't. Last 10 games where i've had a Fiddle, the team that had him won. That Ultimate removes people. It's Karthus's Ult on steroids.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2014)

Just read CT post regarding yasuo

Continue to cry whores, he isnt getting nerfed anytime soon


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

wow kyle when you posted that i thought you meant cloudtemplar and was looking all over inven for his post about it lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

Wait, what did he mean then?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)

^

i was confused too

who the fuck is CT?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

Apparently it's CertainlyT.

Why the fuck would you call him CT.

Fuck you Kyle, you're retarded.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2014)

So Leona is popular.  I hope she isn't getting banned alot...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2014)

WESLEY IS BACK.

OH MAH GUHD.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

nope, she's never banned at all.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

Wesley said:


> So Leona is popular.  I hope she isn't getting banned alot...



welcome back!

and annie is more likely to get banned than leona


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)

i sometimes ban leona


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2014)

Fck u var. Obviously I meant certainlyT.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2014)

I need a new hard-drive.  Hopefully the rest of my computer will hold up.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 11, 2014)

Where do you find this adorable stuff


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

4N said:


> Fck u var. Obviously I meant certainlyT.



To be fair, nobody calls CertainlyT "CT" as that abbreviation has only ever actually been used for CloudTemplar. 

So you can understood our initial confusion followed by a slight period of contempt and irritation. 

Np tho we forgief.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Jan 11, 2014)

That looks fcking delicious


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_MacPRhUL_s[/YOUTUBE]

TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

that chicken looks like chicken, chicken yes?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]_MacPRhUL_s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM



Lol they had to post something from the LCS because they did bad in the championships.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh my goooood I've had my share of fan art for the day


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2014)

ye that is beautiful phanalax

i really hope riot decide to turn it into a skin


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

beautifully hideous. 

god that would be a disgusting skin. pls no. 

would much rather have a jack skellington fiddlesticks skin plz.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Gragas even commented on the amount of damage i was doing. God damn.




Though ive been on a horrible lose streak.



Thats the saddest part, as ADC i won lane each time. 
Ive had first time Yasuo's twice. 3rd time Thresh. 
Assholes like that who just got Diamond and don't care anymore.

"I don't care about ELO"

Fuck you. Just fuck you. This shithole is so infested with them. God i hope i can get out of this place. The ride to the next Diamond levels will be so much smoother.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2014)

sucks for you because I AM ON A WINSTREAK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




winning is so much fun.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2014)

Yasuo just made it to my ban list

-Only champ able to shit on Nasus. 600 stack Q + Triforce only took  his shield.at lvl 18. Broken broken broken.
- Prevents assholes on my team from first time playin him
- Prevents enemy Yasuo's from playing him which stop him from snowballng in every game he has been on the ejemy team
-Biggest power.spike of all champs. After Statikk becomes nigh impossible to.face. After IE you might as well stay in base.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2014)

Phreaks streams would be better if he didn't play league related songs ONLY.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2014)

next level fiddle jungle build



KOREANS

3x gold runes
gold income ap support item start 
utility masteries
WTF D: !?!?


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

4N said:


> Just read CT post regarding yasuo
> 
> Continue to cry whores, he isnt getting nerfed anytime soon



CAN CONFIRM I ALSO THOUGHT 4N WAS TALKING ABOUT CLOUDTEMPLAR


DAMN YOU KYLE


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

yes he was talking about certainlyT lol. He made a post on the na forums which kyle was referring to while cloudtemplar made no such post lol.

wow you guys, it wasn't exactly difficult to find lol.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

Not saying it was hard to find


Just saying anyone in his right mind would expect him to mean CloudTemplar when he says CT and he is stupid for using that to refer to CertainlyT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

yes yes

more kyle hate


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2014)

Didi said:


> CAN CONFIRM I ALSO THOUGHT 4N WAS TALKING ABOUT CLOUDTEMPLAR
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU KYLE







Darth said:


> yes he was talking about certainlyT lol. He made a post on the na forums which kyle was referring to while cloudtemplar made no such post lol.
> 
> wow you guys, it wasn't exactly difficult to find lol.



such sarcasm 

but in the end

i guess you can say i most _CERTAINLY_ mislead you all _T_o the max.


----------



## Chad (Jan 12, 2014)

<--- Worst LeBlanc CS ever.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

Astral said:


> <--- Worst LeBlanc CS ever.



dat liandries second item doe. 

dat lack of dfg doe. 

dat Team NB icon doe.


----------



## Chad (Jan 12, 2014)

Ich bin ein LeBlanc noob.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

nah lol you look like you did well, gj. Not easy laning vs a xerath. fuck that guy.


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2014)

anyone else in NA getting out of the ordinary lag?


----------



## Chad (Jan 12, 2014)

Xerath op, his story says that he once destroyed an entire country.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2014)

not gonna lie

i lol'd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

more importantly

that support fiddle was a king


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

4N said:


> not gonna lie
> 
> i lol'd



You'll find quite a few awesome things on the internet if you just take the time to look.

Basically, there's an appropriate gif for every conceivable reply. Assuming you use the correct gif, the result is always hilarious. Unless you're Didi and you just recycle the same shit gifs over and over again even when they don't fucking apply to the topic at hand. 

fucking didi so lazy and so lame.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

in b4 littlefinger dealwithit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> anyone else in NA getting out of the ordinary lag?



no.

tho i get these random spikes out of nowhere for some reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

that...kinda counts as out of the ordinary


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2014)

4N does it again.





Anyway Simon>>Kamina. Discuss.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> that...kinda counts as out of the ordinary





Original Sin said:


> 4N does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no you silly cunts 

wad, you are already familiar with my lag spikes. i've been getting them for a long while now.

and im using the word cunt more often. must be vae rubbing off on me.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Where do you find this adorable stuff



I don't know, that pictures was saved on my computer so probably some years old


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

[youtube]kyOGUmHVFAw[/youtube]

Ohhh I love these so much pek


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

i miss yuki and yuno 

i expected the worst because i thought yandere fans were fucking weirdos but this was actually a great series


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

I liked 9th, 5th and 12th


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Wtf, how dare you blame me for your usage of the word cunt.

Fucking asshole.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLGWQfK-6DY[/youtube]


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 12, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> 4N does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is fact, nothing to discuss.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 12, 2014)

I also have become more profane in the time I've known Vae.

I even called Ace that awful word.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't :3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Because you weren't secretly an asshole all along, Nim.


I simply make people reveal their true nature.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

On another note, I got added by a level 4 with the IGN Feminism.

What is this.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

ME TOO! Who is this?


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Vae said:


> On another note, I got added by a level 4 with the IGN Feminism.
> 
> What is this.




It's a Chausie-Double-Acc, she got permbanned for excessive flaming.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't understand why she woud make an acc named Feminism.

Something is seriously wrong with that woman.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

If someone didnt get it..
that was just a joke. >:I


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

No it's actually Chausies acc though.

She obviously didn't get permabanned on the other hand.


----------



## Xin (Jan 12, 2014)

If only I could've spend my money. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

You are idiot you stay afk


----------



## Xin (Jan 12, 2014)

lol

There was an emergency so I had to go afk for 10min. 

I came back and made the two kills with the equip displayed. 

I LEAD TO OUR VICTORY


----------



## VoDe (Jan 12, 2014)

> ARAM

gtfo dude


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

there is nothing wrong with an account named feminism

i don't remember people complaining when my account was named misogyny


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

dafuq xD ChoxTeemo cute though


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

61 cs in 31 minutes?

No sight stone? No wards?

Tabi vs Nid, Amumu, and Warwick?

And most importantly, SILVER V? 0 POINTS IN SILVER V? 4 MEMBERS ON THE ENEMY TEAM IN BRONZE 3? I THOUGHT YOU WERE SILVER I. WTF VODE WHY ARE YOU SO BAD?

>moving on


Chausie said:


> there is nothing wrong with an account named feminism
> 
> i don't remember people complaining when my account was named misogyny



That's a terrible comparison though. And lol yeah Feminism is a pretty terrible summoner name.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> That's a terrible comparison though. And lol yeah Feminism is a pretty terrible summoner name.



how is it!

misogyny, the hatred of women, no complaints

feminism, the movement which helped gain equal rights for women, complaints

clearly, hating women is fine but supporting them is bad!

you're all weird!


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Some osu! players around here? :3
Even though I only seem to play around dec-jan, maybe someone wants to join some games in the future C:


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

Chausie said:


> how is it!
> 
> misogyny, the hatred of women, no complaints
> 
> ...


feminism is a movement which has a lot of retarded supporters that have generally ruined the name for most people and give the concept a bad face. 

misogynists are people who for personal reasons dislike women. What's bad about this? It's not like they attempt to force their views on others around them like Feminists often do. Hating a misogynist is like hating someone with OCD. It's a disorder, not a belief. 


Nim♥ said:


> Some osu! players around here? :3
> Even though I only seem to play around dec-jan, maybe someone wants to join some games in the future C:



I play Osu! My in game name is Amon Ra. ;p


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> I play Osu! My in game name is Amon Ra. ;p



Added  my nick is Nim there. But I'm bad since I never keep playing for a long time and therefore forget how to play xD


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> feminism is a movement which has a lot of retarded supporters that have generally ruined the name for most people and give the concept a bad face.
> 
> misogynists are people who for personal reasons dislike women. What's bad about this? It's not like they attempt to force their views on others around them like Feminists often do. Hating a misogynist is like hating someone with OCD. It's a disorder, not a belief.
> 
> ...



i wouldn't call the crazies actual feminists though, i'd just call them crazies who detract from what feminism has actually achieved


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> You'll find quite a few awesome things on the internet if you just take the time to look.
> 
> Basically, there's an appropriate gif for every conceivable reply. Assuming you use the correct gif, the result is always hilarious. Unless you're Didi and you just recycle the same shit gifs over and over again even when they don't fucking apply to the topic at hand.
> 
> fucking didi so lazy and so lame.






im so hurt


----------



## αce (Jan 12, 2014)

dont want a huge debate but usually when people on the internet say feminist, they are referring to those 15 year old girls on tumblr who are unattractive and hate men. or feminazis some people call em

actual feminism isn't a bad thing, as long as it incorporates gender equality into its philosophy and doesn't push for the rights of women over men


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

αce said:


> dont want a huge debate but usually when people on the internet say feminist, they are referring to those 15 year old girls on tumblr who are unattractive and hate men. or feminazis some people call em
> 
> actual feminism isn't a bad thing, as long as it incorporates gender equality into its philosophy and doesn't push for the rights of women over men



and i dislike how tumblrites are viewed as the norm

it detracts from the work men and women are doing and have done to promote equal gender rights


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sorry Didi but it had to be said. 

I was getting tired of seeing that damn cartoon lady with the newspaper laughing gif. And the galaxy ryoma gif. And the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) skating on ice gif. And the damn kid with the saxophone.  

YOU KNOW THE CHARGES YOU'RE GUILTY OF.


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2014)

That death moan by yi....so satisfying.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

hey didi, ignore darth, i like your gifs


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm sorry Didi but it had to be said.
> 
> I was getting tired of seeing that damn cartoon lady with the newspaper laughing gif. And the galaxy ryoma gif. And the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) skating on ice gif. And the damn kid with the saxophone.
> 
> YOU KNOW THE CHARGES YOU'RE GUILTY OF.



Pretty sure I've only used galaxyryoma once in this entire fucking thread history (or at least for like the past year or something), wtf dude


but yeah I have a subset of gifs that rarely gets updated (only add a gif if I think it particularly reactionimage-worthy and comical), and guess what? 

I DON'T give a darn


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2014)

yo is that a french girl? ^^^^^^

vvvvvv


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2014)

Didi said:


> I DON'T give a darn


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

lololol Dante's awesome.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

RemChu said:


> yo is that a french girl? ^^^^^^
> 
> vvvvvv



I

do not know


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2014)

That's Nero tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> lololol Dante's awesome.



Negged for wrong DMC character.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

lol wtf i blame the image quality i thought that was dante. 

also dmc4 was meh. weakest game in the original series imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

The image quality? You can easily see it's Nero simply based on the fact that he has a demonic arm.

Also, Dante looks very different in DMC4.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2014)

>demon arm
>blue coat
>sword with motorcycle handle

Clearly Dante.  

DMC2 was the weakest easily.  DMC4 had one of the most rewarding combat systems of any action game.  Observe:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjsuGB3S92Q[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

DMC2 was the weakest easily?

No, I agree with Hady that DMC4 was the worst game in the original series.

It wasn't a bad game, but it was the worst of the series.

I didn't like Nero at all.

He was like, a shittier version of Vergil.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

DMC4 had an awesome combat system don't get me wrong, but I really liked DMC2 and i really disliked Nero's storyline...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Just like how DmC had a good combat system, but that doesn't make it a good game.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2014)

I mean, I liked DMC2 as well, but...saying that's better than DMC4, I just don't understand.  Then again I really liked Nero so yeah.  The only major flaw I saw in DMC4 was Dante's part just being backtracking.  There's plenty wrong about DMC2, even though I liked that iteration of Dante the most (dark and serious batman-type character).  And I liked Lucia too.  But the game did bore the hell out of me after the first playthrough, something not true of any other DMC.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I mean, I liked DMC2 as well, but...saying that's better than DMC4, I just don't understand.  Then again I really liked Nero so yeah.  The only major flaw I saw in DMC4 was Dante's part just being backtracking.  There's plenty wrong about DMC2, even though I liked that iteration of Dante the most (dark and serious batman-type character).  And I liked Lucia too.  But the game did bore the hell out of me after the first playthrough, something not true of any other DMC.



lol i thought Dante's playthrough was the one of the few redeeming qualities of DMC4 actually..


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

I didn't like Nero as a character, so the storyline was dull for me.

Dante made it an acceptable DMC game though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol i thought Dante's playthrough was the one of the few redeeming qualities of DMC4 actually..



Recycling most of the areas that Nero had already been through was, in my opinion, stupid.  Everything else about it was fine though.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth, try this

and this


I like them both


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

I already have them both ;p Supercell is awesome.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

i am fed up of twitch lagging constantly

it never used to be this bad, and when it was bad, it was only on tournament streams

normal streams  are becoming unwatchable. and i can't find out why or see any way to fix it.

and when it isn't 'buffering' as it does pretty often, it jumps and misses a second or two here and there, which is bloody annoying when watching LoL

does anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Hah, no issue for me.

Sucks for you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

[youtube]wJodN2LnUxk[/youtube]

The voice is annoying, but that shit was brilliant.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

actually thinking about it, the games yesterday between shc and mym were fine to watch, no issues at all, and a friends stream was fine to watch too

i think it mainly streams from users in the usa which are shit

which is stupid, and i still dunno how to fix it


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Had the same issue a while ago.
Best solution was an expansion named Twitch EU Lag Fix or sth like that, that directs u to the US-Servers..
after disableing it (after some months of using), I never got the Twitch Lags again..

I honestly dont know why it occurs so randomly, probably Twitch fcking it up somehow (though they never said something real about this issue)


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> I already have them both ;p Supercell is awesome.



aww okay, you probably have every beatmap I have xD

also found this  earlier <3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Had the same issue a while ago.
> Best solution was an expansion named Twitch EU Lag Fix or sth like that, that directs u to the US-Servers..
> after disableing it (after some months of using), I never got the Twitch Lags again..
> 
> I honestly dont know why it occurs so randomly, probably Twitch fcking it up somehow (though they never said something real about this issue)



ye, that addons been disabled. apparently twitch changed the way they do things so the addon didn't improve anything anymore

i've found a lot of people have the same issues in europe, though most from last year and most referencing that addon.

which is useless as it's been discontinued!


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2014)

007 golden gun jinx


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah that addon was great but then it stopped working and I was sad


All the issues stem from Twitch just having pisspoor servers/infrastructure in Europe

They've said multiple times they would make it better
and each time they did a little bit (it was way worse like 2 to 3 years ago)

but it's still basically shite


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

I assume you like the sheep as much as I do


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

y u always so constructive?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

Didi said:


> Yeah that addon was great but then it stopped working and I was sad
> 
> 
> All the issues stem from Twitch just having pisspoor servers/infrastructure in Europe
> ...



but then wouldn't it have always been shite for me? was fine last summer and autumn. apart from the tournament streams with loads of viewers, but i would just use youtube then instead

now it's so bad i can't watch shit, when i used to be able to watch stuff in the highest quality


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah it's gotten worse the last year


but like 2.5 years ago it was absolutely terrible too


in between that it was mostly fine


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

>implying im not the most constructive poster in this thread


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 12, 2014)

How do i build Olaf
Yeah Sunfire Visage the usual but

I've seen Hydra, Youmuus, BotRK
Halp


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

it's just stupid. hate it more so that twitch is pretty much the main streaming site too, i can't just go and use another one. azubu has so little on it


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 12, 2014)

Vae said:


> Just like how DmC had a good combat system, but that doesn't make it a good game.



[youtube]4DpyAszBnDY[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> >implying im not the most constructive poster in this thread



You're really not.

80% of the shit you post is terrible.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry i dont speak the language of one trick ponies

cant understand u


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2014)

holy crap

me and wad are in queue with feralpony from riot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

apparently i summoned a pony by calling someone else a pony

legit


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm not a one trick pony.

I can play more champs in this thread than anyone except maybe Hady.

Come at me, shit WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

rofl

im pretty sure i have at least two times a better champion pool than everyone in this thread


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

It doesn't count when you suck at 95% of the champions you play, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

lol im amazing at AT LEAST 10 champions

i could probably beat your best champ with my 20th best champ

dont be silly

you're barely plat level


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

My champion pool is big :3 I'm just not so good


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

You're a funny guy WAD.

That's why I'll kill you last.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 12, 2014)

In ranked i'd take

Hecarim, Darius, Jarvan, Nasus, Jax, Rengar, Rammus, Twitch, Graves, Vayne

With some practice (Mostly because i've played them a lot in the past but have stopped)
i could take the following ch amps in ranked :

Poppy, Jayce, Wukong, Vi, Trist, Irelia, Swain, Kayle.



Champs i'd absolutely not take in ranked ATM until proper practice?

Vlad, WW, Garen, AP Kog


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this name change thing with IP only during the timeframe they mentioned or forever?


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Is this name change thing with IP only during the timeframe they mentioned or forever?



It's probably only for those two weeks tbh. Could be permanent though, I don't really know. 

And I already had the third song you linked too ;p. It's great though.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Darth said:


> It's probably only for those two weeks tbh. Could be permanent though, I don't really know.
> 
> And I already had the third song you linked too ;p. It's great though.



See, I don't have anything you don't already own


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

i hate you hady

also for those interested, sherlock ep 3 is out 




*Spoiler*: __ 



this show reminds me of naruto


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm really sad, Vae won't let me penta :<


----------



## abc123 (Jan 12, 2014)

So my name has changed to IS1e4ce82a7e39ea - is it because my account was inactive, and someone took my name? How might I change it to something appropriate?
I've noticed I can still login with my old username though. Also it seems someone's been trying to access it since I've received 4 emails of attempted password change requests since September.

Haven't played since ~2010 and felt like trying a few matches again with a friend. Only level 5.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

I deserved that 1 kill anyway.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2014)

Vae was so mad I carried the game hard while playing without a mouse (just touchpad). So mad he couldn't admit it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Rothwell said:


> So my name has changed to IS1e4ce82a7e39ea - is it because my account was inactive, and someone took my name? How might I change it to something appropriate?
> I've noticed I can still login with my old username though. Also it seems someone's been trying to access it since I've received 4 emails of attempted password change requests since September.
> 
> Haven't played since ~2010 and felt like trying a few matches again with a friend. Only level 5.



The game should ask you to change the name when you log in, if it changed your name.

Or you should have a free name change in the shop.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Vae said:


> I deserved that 1 kill anyway.



but but...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Space said:


> Vae was so mad I carried the game hard while playing without a mouse (just touchpad). So mad he couldn't admit it.



Shut up you useless pleb.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2014)

Vae pls. Try having just three deaths when you have zero mobility because you have no mouse.

You would've fed hard. I instead actually got kills and assists.

Conclusion: Sin (yet unranked) >>> Vae (plat v)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Conclusion, you were useless the entire game.

End of story.

Only reason you never died is because you never walked forward, you always ran away like a pussy


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2014)

My actions at baron, twice, say otherwise. I moved up to them, ult and proceeded to let you guys kill them. Without me, we would've lost.

Face it, Vae. You needed me.


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

They were losing half HP from a Q of me. That was awesome :3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok I admit, we got carried by Space.

He is a god among men.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2014)

> Vaeny: NOPE
> Vaeny: NOT SINRAVEEN
> SinRaven: Hi Vae <3
> Vaeny: FUCK THAT TOUCHPAD
> Vaeny: BYE



                   .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i hate you hady
> 
> also for those interested, sherlock ep 3 is out
> 
> ...



i was really curious about starting this show but in one single spoiler tag u have convinced me not to get into it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2014)

I wasn't intending to play either way.

I'm heading to bed.

DON'T TAKE IT SO BADLY, MY DARLING SPACE.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 12, 2014)

I actually left to go to bed too, what an odd coincidence 

Meet you there?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> i was really curious about starting this show but in one single spoiler tag u have convinced me not to get into it



hahahahaha

it's good, you should watch it

it's only one small silly thing as to why it reminds me of that(which might not even be true)

but i won't say cause spoilers and shit


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

now that is fucking accurate

and he always gets out his little ball with the bell or some other loud thing

and if he can't find anything loud, he chatters as he plays

first cat i have ever known to chatter when playing

fucking victor, he pisses me off sometimes


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I just witnessed Chausie hating on cats


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

I had a cat once. She always slept with me :< I was scared I would crush her or something while sleeping.


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2014)

kinda coooooooooooool


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 12, 2014)

Eek, too bright.


I just bought khazix. So satisfying to play

Edit: remchu that was your 19000th post!!!!11


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll never have 1000 posts

+1


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I'll never have 1000 posts
> 
> +1



i used to think that nim

now i have over 3000


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2014)

i finally manage to outgold WAD for once.

usually when im on a roll i always find myself 2nd to him but at last i have done it!


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

Who is Kyle?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I had a cat once. She always slept with me :< I was scared I would crush her or something while sleeping.



nim confirmed fattie


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> nim confirmed fattie



huh xD no, cats are usually small and soft


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

like my dick?


----------



## Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

wat 

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

wait

thats not what i meant................


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

that was more then i have ever wanted to know about wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

than*

america > England once again


----------



## Morglay (Jan 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> than*
> 
> america > England once again


Not where it matters apparently.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

WAD said:


> than*
> 
> america > England once again



if you're gonna start picking at my spelling and grammar, you have a lot of work to do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

clever chausie...

intimidating someone as lazy as i am with...*shudder*...work


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

i believe you can do it if you put your mind to it

just need to be proactive at ti


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2014)

it*

im doing it!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2014)

see! what'd i tell ya, you can do it! just got to believe!

also btw, if your first correction is anything to go by, does this mean i am classified as english again instead of irish?


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2014)

i installed this 
[YOUTUBE]XTFPQSpI8so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 12, 2014)

That sure looks awesome.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

2-0'd my promotion series. On a 6 win streak in ranked yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

7 game winstreak in ranked! Why am I so good at this game?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 13, 2014)

4v5 and behind.

Still voting no to surrender and the enemy team is taking their sweet time finishing. Why do people like their time wasted?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

zzzzzz season 4 taking forever to start

i am apparently the plat king

(people in my normals MMR are plat/diamond)

so im thirsty to get back into diamond AND GETTING DAT CHALLENGER S4 YEYE


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2014)

playing with WAD all night and winning all the matches because we are mad based


definitely better usage of my time than sleeping

I'll sleep when im ded


----------



## Cronos (Jan 13, 2014)

fagits     .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> zzzzzz season 4 taking forever to start
> 
> i am apparently the plat king
> 
> ...



You should play a champ that you don't like

Although, I don't know what champs you don't like.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 13, 2014)

What happen to the NF layout?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't believe all your normal opponents are Plat/Diamond since you play with silver players.

I call BS, WAD.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 13, 2014)

Can someone please advice me as to which champion is good for a beginner? I'm a total noob at this type of games (I'm a FPS person)? I'm divided between Elise, Kha'Zix and Skarner  I want it to be a bug-related one... so yeah... please help


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

You want to avoid skillshot champions as a new player, so I'd say Skarner if you want a bug like champion.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok so Skarner it is


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

Holy shit this enemy team, filled with cry babies who blamed Lee for everything.

He kept them in the game with his initiates and ganks, yet they bitch because he went dmg and not tank.

Even if he went tank they had no chance against our siege/splitpush.

Talk about clueless


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

Vae said:


> Holy shit this enemy team, filled with cry babies who blamed Lee for everything.
> 
> He kept them in the game with his initiates and ganks, yet they bitch because he went dmg and not tank.
> 
> ...



Their team comp doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

It didn't make any sense at all.

They just picked champs they liked.

Then they wonder why they lost late game.

EDIT: The game was a bit unfair though, my team was only Plats, Plat V, Plat 2 and 3.

Their team had 1 plat and a bunch of golds.

Much fair.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

Vae said:


> It didn't make any sense at all.
> 
> They just picked champs they liked.
> 
> ...



Duo?

I'm still looking at that comp and wonder how you can even win with it late game. Maybe catch someone out and blow someone up with Syndra is the only plan they can do. Because honestly, none of them can peel the Rengar from Cait. Vlad is somewhat useless because he basically only has himself to amp up his ult. Thresh can't hook anyone without getting counter engaged. And Lee's best thing to do is somehow peel off Rengar or catch someone out with Syndra.

Yeah the team comp is basically crap.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought the EU LCS started Monday, but I was wrong. Damn why can't the LCS start already so I have something to watch 

Also on the rumor mill, Nightblue was talking about how he got a big offer to be a starter from one of the LCS teams.

Saint on his stream says the offer is from XDGG / Vulcun. 

It's like 4 days before the NA LCS. If Nightblue takes up that offer, WHY NOW?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 13, 2014)

There shouldn't be an offer. And Xmithie shouldn't be switching to ADC  unless he's some god at it. He's already the best, or second best,  jungler in NA and to move him to ADC just because of Zuna is ridiculous.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

They've been practicing it in solo que (Zuna jungling and Xmithie ADC). Plus they mentioned of role swaps before (Saint even said it too) but I don't know for sure it is confirmed. I guess we won't know until the NA LCS starts.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 13, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Can someone please advice me as to which champion is good for a beginner? I'm a total noob at this type of games (I'm a FPS person)? I'm divided between Elise, Kha'Zix and Skarner  I want it to be a bug-related one... so yeah... please help



Cho'Gath, he's very beginner friendly.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 13, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Can someone please advice me as to which champion is good for a beginner? I'm a total noob at this type of games (I'm a FPS person)? I'm divided between Elise, Kha'Zix and Skarner  I want it to be a bug-related one... so yeah... please help



I think you'll find that none of those champions are very noob friendly, especially Elise, but she's also one of the strongest in the game despite several rounds of nerfs since her release. If you put in the time and effort to learn her you probably won't regret it, and you can play her anywhere except as an adc.

You can also play Kog'Maw and buy his butterfly skin. :33


----------



## Enel (Jan 13, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Can someone please advice me as to which champion is good for a beginner? I'm a total noob at this type of games (I'm a FPS person)? I'm divided between Elise, Kha'Zix and Skarner  I want it to be a bug-related one... so yeah... please help


Elise is one of the strongest junglers atm but not very beginner-friendly.

Kha'Zix is a strong sololaner and good jungler, he's not easy to play but no too hard either imo.

Skarner is a weak jungler but reather easy to play. I guess he's okay to begin with, but you will see his weaknesses as you get better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

Kha'zix 100%


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I think you'll find that none of those champions are very noob friendly, especially Elise, but she's also one of the strongest in the game despite several rounds of nerfs since her release. If you put in the time and effort to learn her you probably won't regret it, and you can play her anywhere except as an adc.
> 
> You can also play Kog'Maw and buy his butterfly skin. :33



you can't play elise mid because she gets outpushed really hard.

support can be hit or miss. you really need to land your stun and she has heavy mana costs so she is punished particularly harder in this role.

jungle/top best roles for elise.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 13, 2014)

You can get away with doing anything in the early summoner levels. She's not even that good top now, but still one of the best junglers. But if you're like level 8 just do whatever you want, you'll need all the practice you can get to play her efficiently at level 30.


----------



## Nim (Jan 13, 2014)

Gonna play more Zyra mid again xD so much damage >-<


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2014)

Her lack of pushing is not her primary concern when playing mid.

Mana costs could be solved by tear/chalice/flask. 



She has 3 issues IMO
First of all, she isnt exactly long range. Second,  she does % damage, yet Bruisers are the ones with high HP/who get HP items. And third, mid laners are high burst damage dealers. So she wouldnt be able to just go Sorcs Haunting then Tank, so here is the problem, if she goes damage (making her squishy) she will just blow up come late game because she has to go melee for a large.portion of her damage.

Also, she scales with Mpen much harder than AP, so her benefit from say Rabadons isnt as high on regular mid laners.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

swarmy dont listen to these plebs

Skarner is ok but the reality is he's a Terrible laner and a mediocre jungler at best and jungling is hardly efficient before level 20

Kha'zix in the other hand is one of the strongest champs in the game outright and excels top mid or jungle

and he really isn't hard to play

anyone who says so is trying to downplay the champ being TOO strong as to keep him from getting further nerfs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

and damn it nim zyra mid sucks and there's hardly a reason to play her there when she's a good support it's like playing Annie mid


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2014)

Just randomly starting a topic but

I dont like the Riven nerfs



I do agree she is strong but nowhere near as strong as others say.
Only 2 things i'd change

She can delay using her Q for a long time after the initial cast, and the CD starts after initial cast which is bollocks, so she can use her first Q, then delay using her Q's until the last possible second, and her Q will be up in like 3/4 seconds. That gives her immense zoning potential, so you can't abuse her during her cooldowns where she is most vulnerable (due to being squishy). Increase Q CD or give her Q the treatment Rengar is getting on his Q.

The second thing is her CD on E in later ranks. With 40 pct CDR, 3.6 second shield with the strength of 500+. While it lasts 2.5 seconds? That's bull. I do like the lowered shield duration to 1.5 seconds, but i don't think the Q damage nerfs are needed at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol, Kha'Zix would be hard for a new player WAD.

He requires good mechanics, Skarner does not.


----------



## Nim (Jan 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> and damn it nim zyra mid sucks and there's hardly a reason to play her there when she's a good support it's like playing Annie mid



But I don't like playing her as supp :< she is fun mid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

truly Skarner is easier than Kha'zix but somehow I think the mechanical difference in playing these two is not such a disparity that he could not so better in a champ that exceeds in 3 positions and can win games single-handedly than a champ who is barely viable in one and is reliant on teamplay

also Kha'zix is much much more fun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> But I don't like playing her as supp :< she is fun mid



if u have fun then ignore me but anyone who is even close to being as good as u is gonna kick ur ass


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

They actually do have a lot of mechanical requirement difference.

Skarner just needs to get in melee range then spam Q.

Kha'Zix actually needs good positioning, being able to jump around quickly and use his combo well, including his ultimate.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2014)

Kha Zix IMO isn't mechanically demanding. 

Just that he is much riskier due to his reliance on snowballing and the fact that he is squishy.
You just have to know your limits which comes from experience.


It's the same about Rengar. Tank build? Low Risk low reward. Assassin Rengar? High Risk high reward.
I think that applies here.


----------



## Nim (Jan 13, 2014)

Demoted to Gold 3 again  guess I found my place in the rankings


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2014)

kha'zix you need to be good at mechanically. there are no two ways about it.

and you must have good judgement or else you'll get deleted before you do any sort of deleting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

you need mechanics for any champ, especially assassins /rolls eyes

it's just not intensive

like

it's simple 

wait for the teamfight to start 

leap on a carry who are 95% of the time isolated

Use your abilities on them

stealth to evade Aggro

use abilities again if they're not already dead

Jump away with reset 

not exactly skillful don't delude urself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

of all the assassins in the game anyways Kha'zix probably requires the least skill


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

LCS starts in 26 hours! 

@WAD Congrats on beating a bunch of silvers 6 games in a row. You surely deserve dat diamond amirite.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

i win and carry against plats and diamonds all the time

keep that jelly on your breakfast Mein square


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2014)

Wat

We ONLY ever play against plats and diamonds, sometimeS the occasional gold player.

Even when its just ace and the other silvers we get matched against plats. The pain.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

was talking about the games you played on euw yesterday that you screencapped lol.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2014)

Imma go with WAD and Gogeta on this one
I play Kha'Zix quite a lot

And he is not mechanically hard at all


Just gotta know when you can jump in kill someone and get out safe

which requires game knowledge and paying attention to cooldowns and shit and knowing your own limits/damage


but not mechanics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

what's ur point

i was trying to illustrate my growing discontent with playing normals but i see no purpose in suffering anxiety attacks for preseason ranked

but be it silvers or diamonds i am play exceptionally 9 games out of 10 and want to use this growth of ability to gain ELO

no need to swim in the dead sea


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> no need to swim in the dead sea



wait, what?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2014)

Darth said:


> was talking about the games you played on euw yesterday that you screencapped lol.



EUW sounds like heaven if thats the case lol


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

4N said:


> EUW sounds like heaven if thats the case lol



lol nah he was just playing on an account with low normal mmr + he was playing with Didi, so all they got matched up against were a bunch of silvers.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

You're all retarded.

We're not saying Kha'Zix is hard for a decent player.

But Swarmy is new to the game.

Kha'Zix is too complicated for him.

Think people, think.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol nah he was just playing on an account with low normal mmr + he was playing with Didi, so all they got matched up against were a bunch of silvers.



And Melodiex, dragging the normal MMR even lower.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

the bottom 4 games (which i played best in) were on NA though 

i do worse a lot against baddies

especially with my skillshot champs

i get out mindgamed by retards


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> the bottom 4 games (which i played best in) were on NA though
> 
> i do worse a lot against baddies
> 
> ...



I can imagine you playing ezreal and trying to predict where the adc where flash your ult, only for you to completely miss it because the bronzie stood still and auto attacked you and you died. 

"gg report noob ez can't even land point blank ult against a standing target"


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

I know how it feels to be outplayed by the enemy straight up just being retarded.

That's what happens in Bronze all the time when I smurf, CAN'T HIT SKILLSHOTS MAN.

And they chase you to the end of the earth.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> the bottom 4 games (which i played best in) were on NA though
> 
> i do worse a lot against baddies
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> I can imagine you playing ezreal and trying to predict where the adc where flash your ult, only for you to completely miss it because the bronzie stood still and auto attacked you and you died.
> 
> "gg report noob ez can't even land point blank ult against a standing target"



This shit really happens 

There is a vid on reddit with nb3 laughing his ass off at the next level plays unranked players were making.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuck you guys my normal mmr is pretty goddamn decent actually


I usually get matched up with high gold / plat in normals

Melodie was dragging it down a bit tho indeed


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2014)

Also holy balls that was a bloody brilliant Sherlock season finale, goddamn

Such amazing acting all throughout, with great screenwork and audio too, was so fucking tense and atmospheric and emotional all the way through, 10/10



*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw the ending coming though, knew they wouldn't keep such a marvelous character dead and knew that if Sherlock could fake it, so could he.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2014)

Didi said:


> Also holy balls that was a bloody brilliant Sherlock season finale, goddamn
> 
> Such amazing acting all throughout, with great screenwork and audio too, was so fucking tense and atmospheric and emotional all the way through, 10/10
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



thats what i mean, it reminds me of naruto! no one stays dead!

though i will laugh if it ends up not being moriarty and instead some ploy by someone else

though i do think he's a great character and loved him in sherlocks mind this ep. i think his actor plays him brilliantly


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

I tried to be like Shushei and Bjergsen.

It didn't go as well as I planned 

NIM STOLE LIKE 10 KILLS.


----------



## Nim (Jan 13, 2014)

Vae said:


> I tried to be like Shushei and Bjergsen.
> 
> It didn't go as well as I planned
> 
> NIM STOLE LIKE 10 KILLS.



If I'm doing >80% damage to them it's not stealing!!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

I totally didn't burst them down to below 10% with W>Q.

OH WAIT.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2014)

Vae said:
			
		

> And they chase you to the end of the earth.



THIS. SO MUCH THIS. 

It blows my mind how people can just chase from one side of the map to the other without giving up and wasting so much time.



Chausie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was pleasantly surprised about Mary. The whole inside mind of Sherlock was amazing and the interaction between Mary and Sherlock was amazing (It was obvious Watson was there but still the reveal was cool). I knew they were going to shoot Magnussen when Sherlock asked Watson if he brought his gun.

I didn't expect Moriarty to be honest. I would think he'd come for Series 5 rather than 4.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, Mary is a great character. We had hints that there was something up with her, but some rogue assassin? That's just so much fun!

I loved the 'twist' of Magnussen not having actual vaults, but a 'mind palace' just like Sherlock and the parallels between him and the Murdochs were fun. On one hand, I would prefer if he wasn't dead, on the other hand I found it fitting, and I guess I'd rather Moriarty than him.

I still love Mrs Hudson though. She's great!


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

I honestly disliked the addition of Mary's character. She changed the series significantly, and I thought the first two seasons were a lot better than the third. She wasn't necessary. She should have been removed.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZhOw6WlujcA[/YOUTUBE]
dammit ~_~

now i must play riven


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

That's just her championship skin recolored and now it looks like shit.


----------



## OS (Jan 13, 2014)

That sherlock season finale. I can't.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> That sherlock season finale. I can't.



MISS ME?

**


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

So I have a free transfer to EUNE.

Too bad I have no reason to go there.

No friends play there except 2 IRL friends.

I have over 80 friends on EUW.

What reason would people have to switch, Riot pls.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm considering it because my ping would go down by a whole 10 POINTS. 

OMG DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH DIFFERENCE TEN PING MAKES? IT CAN MAKE OR BREAK A LAST HIT ON THAT PESKY CANON MINION.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

not gonna lie each time i miss a cannon minion CS i want to commit genocide


----------



## OS (Jan 13, 2014)

Chausie said:


> MISS ME?
> 
> **





My thoughts on the season though, I feel like the series is almost too different. Mainly sherlock. I know he's getting development for being more human but idk. Had fun though.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm considering it because my ping would go down by a whole 10 POINTS.
> 
> OMG DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH DIFFERENCE TEN PING MAKES? IT CAN MAKE OR BREAK A LAST HIT ON THAT PESKY CANON MINION.



how do you have less ping on eune?


that's kinda scary


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2014)

Uh your ping shouldn't go down Hady.

Since the severs are located in the same place.

I get the same ping on EUNE and EUW.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2014)

Vae said:


> Uh your ping shouldn't go down Hady.
> 
> Since the severs are located in the same place.
> 
> I get the same ping on EUNE and EUW.



i thought it was weird, maybe he's imagining it


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Those Koreans and them not updating free champ list. Now I can't see who's free till tomorrow :d


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

nope it's the truth. 

i get 50 ping on eune. 60-70 on euw. 

don't ask me why.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Those Koreans and them not updating free champ list. Now I can't see who's free till tomorrow :d



the free champs have already changed over

they are:

1350 IP: Udyr, Taric

3150 IP: Rammus, Lux, Corki

4800 IP: Caitlyn

6300 IP: Rengar, Ahri, Kha'zix, Fizz


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh. Well I haven't been on since typing that

Just bought kha too. xd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'll be on in two hours. Assemble yourselves!

Ace stop drinking
James break up with your girlfriend
Adrian cease your faggotry
Terry murder the CEO of your ISP
Kyle...Sup Kyle.


FOR TONIGHT 

WE GAME


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh Rango's free? Yeah nah I'm not going lax on his bans this week


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Look at this 



Riot hire these ppl please. Or at least make more skins!!


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

ranked down on NA?


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2014)

WAD said:


> NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'll be on in two hours. Assemble yourselves!
> 
> Ace stop drinking
> James break up with your girlfriend
> ...


so are all 5 of them gonna play without you then?


Phanalax said:


> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> Riot hire these ppl please. Or at least make more skins!!



lol i've seen this before and i thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Nim (Jan 13, 2014)

Darth said:


> so are all 5 of them gonna play without you then?



haha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2014)

in only my most wildly optimistic wet dreams


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2014)

So my first pick didn't ban Kassadin guys. And he picked Swain and died to him at lvl 3. 

Needless to say there was much despair. And then our Diamond V Nocturne went 16/0/2 after rushing Elder Lizard and Statik Shiv. 

The morale of the story kids is that yes, Kassadin can be beaten. Even a Diamond V Kassadin. (wtf 2 diamonds in my game? fuck) All you have to do is #BAYLIEVE and pick Riven. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 14, 2014)

There is a word for getting out-mindgame'ed by retards, btw.

It's called level 0.


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)

This shit brought me to tears.



so beautiful


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I had a cat once. She always slept with me :< I was scared I would crush her or something while sleeping.





Darth said:


> So my first pick didn't ban Kassadin guys. And he picked Swain and died to him at lvl 3.
> 
> Needless to say there was much despair. And then our Diamond V Nocturne went 16/0/2 after rushing Elder Lizard and Statik Shiv.
> 
> ...



how in the actual fuck does swain die to kassadin lvl 3 1v1?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

He's bad.

That's how.


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2014)

holy shit when did SneakyCastro get so goddamn good?

He's like #3 challenger behind Turtle and Shiphtur and he's literally 1v5'ing and winning on Caitlyn. 

I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing C9 play. They look super strong right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Uh, Sneaky has always been around top 10 in challenger.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

turns out that pro players in NA will improve if they're part of a team that never emphasized individual talent and is not full of primadonnas with fame gone to their heads


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey WAD.

That's why you don't improve.

Cause you act all amazing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

i do improve though 

like

all the time

cant help that everyone else is trash


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

corgis are the best thing that ever happened to this world


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

WAD said:


> i do improve though
> 
> like
> 
> ...



That's why you're still Plat 1 7 months later


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

I claim le corgi.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2014)

Darth said:


> holy shit when did SneakyCastro get so goddamn good?
> 
> He's like #3 challenger behind Turtle and Shiphtur and he's literally 1v5'ing and winning on Caitlyn.
> 
> I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing C9 play. They look super strong right now.



He's always been in top 10 of the solo que ladder and been streaming a lot more lately.

Sneaky and Lemon have always been the weaker lane in competitive play so it would be interesting to see if they have improved. C9 let go of Alex Penn because they couldn't afford him (Which I call bs on). Then they picked up a smite team, an EU challenger team, and another analyst for both C9.NA and C9.EU. 

Well on other news, EU LCS starting later today. 

Fnatic vs. Gambit
Wolves vs. Alliance
SHC vs. Roccat/KMT
Alliance vs. Fnatic
Gambit vs. Wolves
SK vs. Millenium/Team ALTERNATE

Should be good. NA LCS starts on Friday the 17th and OGN's 3rd place matchup between KTB vs. Shield is on tomorrow the 15th if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Alliance vs fnatic


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

I like tank Jax


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Support Cow went better than AP Cow.

But maybe it's cause Nim couldn't steal the mid laners kills this time


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Support Cow went better than AP Cow.
> 
> But maybe it's cause Nim couldn't steal the mid laners kills this time



wat it's not like you got kills by being support either xD


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah but at least I was tanky and peeled.

Which was my job.

As AP Cow my job was to kill, and you ruined that.


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> corgis are the best thing that ever happened to this world



yep the puppies are cute


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Yeah but at least I was tanky and peeled.
> 
> Which was my job.
> 
> As AP Cow my job was to kill, and you ruined that.



I didn't :< I was just better and deserved the kills. You got assists, so stop complaining!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Juri (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Combobreaker :<


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Ill be probably testing out a secret playstyle later on

Known as not split push all day


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Ashe Splitpush is da best


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

time to watch these scrub EU teams battle amongst themselves 

NA will be quietly taking notes


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

[youtube]Cj8kC-Xys60[/youtube]

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2014)

eu lcs doesn't start for another 2 and a half hours yeah?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

You never went to the cafe did you?

I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA PLAY TODAY HADY.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

DO IT GUIZE.


----------



## αce (Jan 14, 2014)

> holy shit when did SneakyCastro get so goddamn good?
> 
> He's like #3 challenger behind Turtle and Shiphtur and he's literally 1v5'ing and winning on Caitlyn.
> 
> I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing C9 play. They look super strong right now.



not sure where you've been but he's been up there for a while
c9 is probably just as good as they were in the bota


----------



## αce (Jan 14, 2014)

also eu lcs?
yeah no ty

na lcs maybe


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

EU LCS looks better than NA LCS this season.

More interesting and stronger teams.


----------



## αce (Jan 14, 2014)

i dont care about the teams
na drama pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot.

You're not good enough to actually understand what goes on in the game so you only care about out of game drama.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

[youtube]I_93rM3t8co[/youtube]

Watching this is really interesting, get to hear how they communicate during the games etc.

Good stuff.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

αce said:


> i dont care about the teams
> na drama pls



shouldn't you be watching soap operas instead?

the drama is what puts me off the na lcs!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2014)

αce said:


> i dont care about the teams
> na drama pls



What is this drama you speak of?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

i hope Fnatic wins

tho Gambit is strong as fuck


----------



## αce (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot.
> 
> *You're not good enough to actually understand what goes on in the game* so you only care about out of game drama.







Vae said:


> *I need ace* or Hady to discuss the game with on skype.
> 
> Please.
> 
> *I need people who understand the games*


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

OGN only.

OGN ONLY.

Do you watch the ''off the record'' series btw?


----------



## αce (Jan 14, 2014)

i used too but i didn't think people still translated
i always wondered why they laughed in pre game lobby
now i know why


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

This guy translates a lot apparently.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

where is the eu lcs held now?

the old place looked a lot more classy with all the white

does esl no longer do it?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

ESL does indeed no longer host the LCS.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

Chausie said:


> where is the eu lcs held now?
> 
> the old place looked a lot more classy with all the white
> 
> does esl no longer do it?




in Cologne, Germany


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> ESL does indeed no longer host the LCS.



Ahh. Did they give a reason so to why?

Also, they swapped the colours too. EU LCS is red this year. I don't like the colour red.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2014)

wait esl doesn't host it anymore?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Fnatic giving over 2 super tanks to Gambit.

Lol GG, Fnatic pls.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 14, 2014)

Trundle


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

SOAZ IN TRUNDLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

i was actually hoping for a support leblanc for a while then


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2014)

shyv mundo on same team o god


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

thank god fnc swapped too, 2v1 lanes too boring to watch


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

Trundle OP


----------



## Treerone (Jan 14, 2014)

Genja fucked this game up pretty hard. Fnatic looking like they fixed whatever was wrong with them in the preseason.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 14, 2014)

this genja


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

WHO SAID TRUNDLE ISN'T VIABLE???

SAJIN?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Trundle's Ult is the gayest shit ever.

It's like he skips items worth of stats when using it on a tanky champ.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

VoDe said:


> WHO SAID TRUNDLE ISN'T VIABLE???
> 
> SAJIN?



sajin get 20 kills on talon and then says he's the number one worst champ in game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Vode.

No one said Trundle isn't viable.

All we said was that your Trundle build is fucking trash.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> Vode.
> 
> No one said Trundle isn't viable.
> 
> All we said was that your Trundle build is fucking trash.



same build as they used...

Bortk, Visage, Sunfire as core items

+ Iceborn Gauntlet, Mercs, Black Cleaver/Randuins/Banshee?

and Sajin said that Trundle doesnt bring anything else than that Ice Pillar for the team


----------



## Bioness (Jan 14, 2014)

Ghostcrawler now part of League


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

That's not your core.

Everytime I see you play you go TF and Hydra.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

imma root for CW just to be hipster


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

How is that being hipster?

Please look up the definition of hipster.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

ALL's botlane getting outplayed somewhat by CW's botlane.

despite Cait having the kill up on Forgiven, Forgiven is still ahead in cs.

Wickd seems to be doing well against YoungBuck.

and Amazing is doing pretty well.

Its looking out to be a good game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> How is that being hipster?
> 
> Please look up the definition of hipster.



i could give you the long ass definition from urban dictionary but it wouldn't prove my point.

take into context that ALL is the more favored team to win. its pretty mainstream opinion.

no one expects CW to win. i just want them to win to be _different_ because fck ALL. i like a good underdog story. 

other than that, i could care less.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

my god

dat bait from cowtard


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

Wickd rushed Maw.

Wat


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

LOOOOL

dis game doe

CW outplaying ALL so hard. like they are playing their teamcomp so perfectly.

still close game. can go anyone's way but CW is playing so much better than i expected.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

this crowd is so much politer than the bota one. i like it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

GO WOLVES

AWOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cronos (Jan 14, 2014)

tabz


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

GG WP

where can i buy a CW icon? i have an EU team to support now. 

well fcking played by CW. im really impressed.

I think ALL made some tiny mistakes here and there but you have to give it to CW. they played their game so greatly. you really can't take this victory from them in any way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

OMG THEY ACTUALLY HOWLED

HAHA


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

Vae said:


> That's not your core.
> 
> Everytime I see you play you go TF and Hydra.



i havent gone for them like ever


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2014)

I was rooting for the wolves the entire time. Feels good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2014)

WAD said:


> OMG THEY ACTUALLY HOWLED
> 
> HAHA



LOL

That was hilarious. I'm glad they won, they played pretty well against EU's supposed super team.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 14, 2014)

"Superteam"



CW played really well that game. Can't wait to see their season.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

that was so cute at the end

i hope they keep the howling up


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

MANTHEON

this should be interesting


----------



## VoDe (Jan 14, 2014)

MANTHEON

YES


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

today we did a lab in ap chem and once of my lab members dropped a porcelain lid thing and it shattered everywhere Dx we have to start over tomorrow


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2014)

NAMI


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

fuck yea ap elise

thats how u build her

none of that "im a tank" bullshit

cuz ur fucking not


----------



## Maerala (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure why pros still play Nunu.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Corgi Corki.

Yes please.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2014)

''Finding another ADC does absolutely nothing to solve the problem we are trying to fix, which is a lack of clarity in late game decisionmaking. If we got a new adc, we'd still be dealing with no clear calls coming out in certain parts of the game, which has traditionally been our major, overarcing problem. We have weaknesses that we're trying to solve, here! ''

Gnomesayin on the XDG roster swap.

''But thats exactly what you've done with this role swap. ''

Response by random redditor.

Lol get smashed.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Chausie said:


> Ahh. Did they give a reason so to why?
> 
> Also, they swapped the colours too. EU LCS is red this year. I don't like the colour red.




Probably because the ESL sucks hard.
They have an organisation like shit.
Their qualitiy dropped continiously last years, especially in comparision to other "institutions", which are far better in organizing a tournament. By now, gaming (or League) is big enough to look for more competent ppl do organize their stuff.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll assume the patch notes haven't been posted.



Apparently Fiora's been able to teleport during Blade Waltz, l0l.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't bring myself to watch all these games.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

deficio seems a bit awkward but with joe helping him he should definitely become more comfortable throughout time.

#imdanishidc

made me chuckle


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

i like listening to him, he's nice to listen to


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

edward has been playing support kennan?!

why does the fun stuff happen the second i go do something else instead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

i dont know why people dont ban khazix against alex lol


----------



## Maerala (Jan 14, 2014)

How you not gonna rush a Seeker's doe.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

cowtard totally disrespected the amount of dmg alex can dish out

and alex bought hexdrinker to boot

ended up very costly for him(cowtard)

ggwp by gambit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

and also zyra mid sux

TAKE NOTES NIM!!!! 

also guys i made a d1 friend in normals yesterday and he has the BEST fucking division name ive seen 

look him up: pidge0n


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

pidge0n was not found, verify and try again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

er im stupid

pige0n

or more like hes stupid

for misspelling that word


----------



## Maerala (Jan 14, 2014)

pigeon = birds

Pidgeon = surname


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

yasuo banned in all games but 1 l0l

also the poll shows SK as the favorites?

they dumb?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

are they really that good on yasuo?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

who knows  yasuo is just OP


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Yasuo has the biggest power spike of all champs

Nasus can't duel him for shit late game
1000 damage Q every 3 seconds doesn't mean shit when you have 700 shield and crit for 400+ every half a second.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

they need to nerf that shield


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't use his wall for shit. I think he is more fun at mid than at top.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 14, 2014)

Got 1 open spots on NA if anyone wants in.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> they need to nerf that shield



Yes, i think both the scaling (Early on its fine IMO) AND how fast he generates it. Now apparently after using his Ult he fully recharges his shield... Christ.

They more or less buffed him with the following patch. 10/10


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

WAD said:


> and also zyra mid sux
> 
> TAKE NOTES NIM!!!!



I won't listen to you lalalalala


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 14, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I won't listen to you lalalalala



Don't listen to him, plant waifu is best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

WAD outsmarted.
Posting rainbowsheep-smiley to distract from it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

When i saw the whole enemy team start to rage in all chat about each other last game


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)

came in late but that Rekkles and Yellowstar outplay


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

God dammit fuck you Riot

I have spoilers turned on at lolesports.com but it still shows the winners for all the matches


I was just looking for vods


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

>Alliance


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

"The 2014 ranked season reset will take place within the next few days."

yay? I predict I'll fail the placement matches


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> God dammit fuck you Riot
> 
> I have spoilers turned on at lolesports.com but it still shows the winners for all the matches
> 
> ...



spoilers turned off, you mean?


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

I have it so that it prevents spoilers
whatever you want to call it

I've tested it


WAD said:


> >Alliance



FUCK YOU


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

it's ok didi, alliance will pull through

i will find it funny though if they lose all their matches this week and eg end up winning all of theirs


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

Well to be fair


I haven't seen the matches yet but Fnatic is probably strong as fuck atm from what I see from the stats, and traditionally as well


And CW will also finish top 5 this season imo, if not top 4 (Millennium also extremely strong, still hoping/expecting top 3 to be Alliance Gambit Fnatic (not in any particular order))




NOW WATCHING VODS
FUCKING FNATIC FEARS ME

BANNING AND PICKING MY CHAMPS (riven kha yasuo banned, vi picked)




me confirmed as fnatic's bane
I will go pro and destroy them
FUCKING CONFIRMED GET HYPE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

lets not kid ourselves

alliance got gooned by CW who got gooned by gambit

alliance has real issues to work out

BUT ITS OK THEY CAN BEAT DIG


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

Because getting gooned by gambit means you're bad

and LoL isn't an a>b>c system anyway


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

idk though, thought i'd support alliance, i guess i still do

..but cw was awesome with that howl at the end of their win


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

no but considering they also got gooned considerably by fnatic its fair to say that alliance is looking very mediocre atm


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't really care much for EU. I like to see who wins but it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

all these plebs not watching eu lcs


why even comment



also, just watched Fnatic - Gambit

Fnatic played really well, gg
prolly gonna watch the rest of the games tomorrow


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> all these plebs not watching eu lcs
> 
> 
> why even comment




they have to let everyone know what they aren't doing, it's super important we know


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Way to be asshole, guys.

Also, "all these plebs" when I was the only one that said I'm not interested.


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2014)

any highlights/memorable moments from the lcs stuff today? 

(((I had to visit a sick person in the hospital so couldn't watch any of it.)))


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Way to be asshole, guys.
> 
> Also, "all these plebs" when I was the only one that said I'm not interested.



you haven't been the only one, hence why it was said!


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Way to be asshole, guys.
> 
> Also, "all these plebs" when I was the only one that said I'm not interested.





αce said:


> also eu lcs?
> yeah no ty
> 
> na lcs maybe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

i love the word "plebs"

it really rustles jimmies like unfailingly


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Right.

How do you want me to respond to that, so that it makes you feel satisfied?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2014)

all these rustled jimmies


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

>Thread


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)

I fucking love Malcolm in the Middle
top tier sitcom



Phanalax said:


> Right.
> 
> How do you want me to respond to that, so that it makes you feel satisfied?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol. Whatever you say.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

we love you really phanalax!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 14, 2014)

I just had a game with Nami (who is basically my main) and I was so fucking horrible. Losing the game was entirely my fault. We were dominating the entire game until I started derping.

It feels bad to mistreat Nami like this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

Space said:


> I just had a game with Nami (who is basically my main) and I was so fucking horrible. Losing the game was entirely my fault. We were dominating the entire game until I started derping.
> 
> It feels bad to mistreat Nami like this.



quit flopping around


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2014)

Didi said:


> I fucking love Malcolm in the Middle
> top tier sitcom


----------



## Nim (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a rabbit once. It ran away.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Just had the WORST Kennen ever in my (ARAM)-game.

You'd think you can't throw a game as one champ in ARAM multiple times.. 

apparently he could. u.u


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I don't really care much for EU. I like to see who wins but it's not a big deal to me.



EU LCS is better to watch than NA. NA is mainly drama and C9 taking it all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2014)

NA is interesting this season imo and would be great if LMQ was in it


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)

In the big picture it looks good. It's like the Eastern Conference of the NBA. Promising hyped season but in the end one the hyped team to give the champs a run (EG and CLG) are going to disappoint and only the obvious top  2 will win.  XDG is the Hawks.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 14, 2014)

Did the guys of you watching the LCS on Twitch have those little glitchy animations too? hard to ask in English though..
looked like the rendering was (sometimes) a bit "off"-set, as some borders were shaking etc.. :/


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 14, 2014)

Who am I kidding.

I can't be mad at you didi. xD

I am the only person that would put myself in this situation.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

ye it happened on youtube too

was just a glitch i think

they will fix it, was only the first day

like with germans being unable to watch on youtube, that will be fixed


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

to be honest, Alliance will no doubt finish in top 5 in my mind

but as team to played well below of what they are capable of as individuals. they all have highly skilled players in the team so without a doubt they have promise.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2014)

also errbody offline (NF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at least)

so rare


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)

College mang. College.


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2014)

4N said:


> also errbody offline (NF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at least)
> 
> so rare


its a tuesday


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2014)

4N said:


> also errbody offline (NF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at least)
> 
> so rare



we were on there earlier

but you afk


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

4N said:


> to be honest, Alliance will no doubt finish in top 5 in my mind
> 
> but as team to played well below of what they are capable of as individuals. they all have highly skilled players in the team so without a doubt they have promise.



The CLG equivalent of EU as someone on reddit pointed out. 

Also I enjoy watching both LCS + OGN. I couldn't really watch EU last spring / summer because it was on at 8 AM for me and I'd rather just sleep in on my weekends. Now I can watch both yay. I skipped the Millenium vs. SKT and the ROCCAT vs. SHC but all the other games were enjoyable. OGN is just screwing up with my sleeping schedule though. 

I feel vods aren't the same as watching it live.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2014)

one could even call it


clg.eu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

aHAAhahaha its funny cuz its TRUuUEeEe


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought the team you encountered was scummy? Meet team scumbag, the team I just encountered.

We were Rumble, Brand, Katarina, Caitlyn and Yasuo versus... Vayne, Kha'Zix, Heimerdinger, Teemo and Shaco.

Start of the game was relatively easy. All lanes except mid won, but don't blame Kata, it was her first game as Katarina. 
Then their scumbaggery tactics began. Constant camping in the most unsuspicious of corners with turrets, shrooms and jack-in-a-boxes ready. After dying to these tactics we of course never roamed into the wilds no more. Instead we began to split push while one or two of us kept them at their camping sites. Two inhibitor turrets down.
Then they prepared for that. Put all their turrets and stuff at their base. Couldn't do shit. Meanwhile their Vayne splitpushed and their Kha'zix ambushed us. 
Each time we found a way to counter their scumbaggery they just came up with something new. In the end we almost won, then almost lost and then the servers got shut down because of the new patch. Conclusion: the match was undecided, but team scumbag (all premade btw) will forever be hated by me.


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the games today :3
And remember .. don't ban Teemo. That's bad karma D:


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> lets not kid ourselves
> 
> alliance got gooned by CW who got gooned by gambit
> 
> ...





Demonic Shaman said:


> The CLG equivalent of EU as someone on reddit pointed out.
> 
> Also I enjoy watching both LCS + OGN. I couldn't really watch EU last spring / summer because it was on at 8 AM for me and I'd rather just sleep in on my weekends. Now I can watch both yay. I skipped the Millenium vs. SKT and the ROCCAT vs. SHC but all the other games were enjoyable. OGN is just screwing up with my sleeping schedule though.
> 
> I feel vods aren't the same as watching it live.





Didi said:


> one could even call it
> 
> 
> clg.eu



well its far too soon to go so low as to refer to them as a CLG equivalent but...

you can say that they do indeed have _potential_.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

im gay as fk


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2014)

black too, hard lifeeeeeee


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> im gay as fk



can confirm


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 15, 2014)

After a free week of Blitz, I have to say I'm not anxious about playing against him anymore ;P


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Playing with Nim in top as Teemo is the most cancerous thing ever.

Avoid it at all costs.

Never let her go top.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

nims teemo top is fine, last game went great

my mid sivir too

also i fucking hate yasuo wall

and the shield! like i use my q and it's either blocked or absorbed

fucking annoying


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Last game went great?

Yeah because me and WAD made the turn arounds and carried.

Nim was essentially useless until the very end.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

no, last game i was in with nim top teemo

you weren't there


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 15, 2014)

Why do people just not surrender and start a new game when they are obviously losing....very badly.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> Why do people just not surrender and start a new game when they are obviously losing....very badly.



there's always a possibility to come back until the nexus dies

the possibility just gets smaller and smaller


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

Norngpinky said:


> Why do people just not surrender and start a new game when they are obviously losing....very badly.



BECAUSE THEY'RE ALWAYS A CHANCE. 

ALWAYS. 

NEVER GIVE UP. NEVER SURRENDER.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 15, 2014)

Chausie said:


> there's always a possibility to come back until the nexus dies
> 
> the possibility just gets smaller and smaller



I guess that's one of my pet peeves about the game. If you have a great team, that is fine with  me. But when someone keeps rushing ahead only to die...D:


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

someone get online i wanna play a game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm FPing Yasuo. First time Yasuo. Basically saying, someone give me a knock up on my team please.

No knock ups on my teams. Yeah that didn't turn out badly /s.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, I had more fun as first time Karma than Yasuo. Wat da faq.

[youtube]acrKiID1wFo[/youtube]

He looks so fun tho.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2014)

Played 2 troll ranked games with a friend who streams, my findings are that pros should play tanky elise support.

u do so much softening up with spell q+etc. Ez kill secures as well and very nice ganking roam.

the 2nd game i went full retard with adc build >.> (never again)


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

dat naruto chapter

;_____;


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 15, 2014)

3rd place OGN playoffs: Pretty interesting to see a malphite support. 

Yasuo permabanned in EU and Korea, then Riot goes and buffs him


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2014)

people still read naruto


----------



## Xin (Jan 15, 2014)

Did I miss drama again? 

What am I even talking about.

The drama never ends in this thread.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 15, 2014)

RemChu said:


> people still read naruto



Can't quit after already reading 600+ chapters man :/


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Finally, season 4.


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> Playing with Nim in top as Teemo is the most cancerous thing ever.
> 
> Avoid it at all costs.
> 
> Never let her go top.








Chausie said:


> nims teemo top is fine, last game went great



Thanks Chausie q.q will practice more so I don't fail laning phase so hard anymore


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Finally, season 4.



not quite yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Actually Season 4 has started.

Ranked just hasn't been reset yet.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

ahh man, locked my cat out my room so had the best uninterrupted sleep i have had in weeks

woke up to find the cat had wrecked the bathroom

gg victor

also patching again when i patched last night. wtf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

soon ranked reset

sooooon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

[YouTube]FhCrt7vz7cI[/YouTube]

gold


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

RIP Eve. You were a good waifu.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

Fuck. Ranked.

Seriously.


It's all dependent on my teammates. It all depends on them being decent.
First game, i won top, hard. No help from my jungler. Cool, other lanes won and we won the game from there.

Second game, vs. a fucking Mundo, won my lane despite the constant annoyance of Lee Sin, bot and mid get help from my jungler, STILL LOSE LANE.

It's a fucking gamble and a grind at that.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

FH Lee?

Vode making some new meta


----------



## VoDe (Jan 15, 2014)

well it worked pretty nicely


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Full tank garens piss me right off


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

BUT THAT GAREN HAS BC.

THAT AIN'T A TANK ITEM.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

BC/SV/IE/Statik/Randuins

That's a Garen build.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

err, that Jinx has an IE, BT, Statik, FM, and a Quicksilver. 

vs like a full tank Lee Sin/Garen. 

real life? that's like 5 items wtf. Where's the Last Whisper?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Actually SV is garbage now unless you have god sustain

And AP damage is not dangerous against Garen cuz Courage

Ghostblade instead


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> Actually SV is garbage now unless you have god sustain



it only lost 10% cdr, didn't it?

and you can get cdr in quite a few places


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

10% CDR is huge and as a bruiser there's no items that give you 20% that much except for frozen heart but mana users top aren't terribly popular these days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

doge will have to build FH not IBG now as a result and probably runemaster the other 10%

i didn't like IBG too much for endgame but it offered an earlier power spike against AD bullies like riven and croc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

idk what the state of top lane is gonna be like

the trinity of Rengar/Mundo/Shyvana were all considerably affected

but Renekton hardly affected so he's still gonna be a cunt

think this means yasuo will be even more prevalent once he has competitive exposure (ESP top feel he's not supposed to be replacing a mage in mid and split pushes well top)

which also means i think well see the rise of teeto!

Kha'zix top will remain good as he also is obviously in the jungle and always ambiguous picks are great in solo q


surprised Olaf isn't more pop in solo q considering he's hotly contested in competitive play sometimes


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> which also means i think well see the rise of teeto!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

Doge can build FH, Visage, Iceborn and Warmogs now.
Or as you said if he wants Triforce he'll need to get the CDR through runes/masteries.

On Darius, before this patch at least i've been building Muramana. I've found tear to be an excellent solution to spammy resourceless enemies. I can match their level of spam, and Muramana is a fine item late game (though not being optimal, it's still fine for its cost)


We'll see now. One thing is certain, Yasuo is perma ban in my book.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

Should've gutted Annie like they gutted Zyra instead of giving her a huge compensation buff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

they really shouldnt have buffed yasuo he is already becoming permed in pro play this buff was huge rofl


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

When the changes on Yasuo were on PBE their excuse for the buffs were because Yasuo had a 50 percent win rate

They said they were satisfied with his performance thus far

Rofl


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

lol

ALL getting smashed even by SHC

they are going to have some rough beginnings.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 15, 2014)

Trinity and Atmas sure worked out there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

SUPERTEAM!


----------



## VoDe (Jan 15, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdN67NuhMW4[/youtube]

will this happen again


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> SUPERTEAM!



i hope you are talking about...

SUPA HOT CREW


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

VoDe said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdN67NuhMW4[/youtube]
> 
> will this happen again



That man is so fine.

Meanwhile Oracle's Elixir never helped against Evelynn. Her passive itself revealed her before that item. casters pls

I'm liking EU LCS so far. It's nice to seem a lot of them use champions that have supposedly fallen off after nerfs (Zyra, Shen, Ahri). Pretty refreshing after OGN.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 15, 2014)

this Reckless

best ADC in EU?


----------



## αce (Jan 15, 2014)

wait what
so far in ogn ive seen

a ziggs
lee sin support multiple times
a zyra from skt t1
khazix, who was considered shit after nerfs by a lot of people
a tryndamere, which is like, completely sacrilegious in korea
ahri once or twice
riven jungle (kakao pls that build)
katarina




i mean yeah eu usually has more diverse picks, but lets not sit here and act like every ogn game is just the same thing over and over again


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

VoDe said:


> this Reckless
> 
> best ADC in EU?



Yellowstar being a beast too.


----------



## αce (Jan 15, 2014)

> What, really?



he was like the highest priority pick for teams like blaze and gambit before the w nerf and jump+w nerf
and then they just stopped playing him completely

im assuming they thought he sucked afterwards


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

αce said:


> he was like the highest priority pick for teams like blaze and gambit before the w nerf and jump+w nerf
> and then they just stopped playing him completely
> 
> im assuming they thought he sucked afterwards



I thought there were better picks at mid at the time. Then pre season starts and a lot of assassins got nerfed then Kha came back up again. 

He was always strong imo but yeah, kha jungle is now stronger cause of the jungle item too.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

Idk mang, that one week we kept meeting up on Skype for OGN was a snooze fest.

The Nunu picks continue to baffle me though.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 15, 2014)

i mean like

that Bottom lane 0 deaths against Gambit, Alliance and SK

what the fuck


----------



## αce (Jan 15, 2014)

> Idk mang, that one week we kept meeting up for OGN was a snooze fest.



i recall waking up for a frost game against ozone
idk what i was expecting that was shit


didnt even wake up for ktb vs skt
knew it was a 3-0



> The Nunu picks continue to baffle me though.



don't question your korean overlords


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

Maerala said:


> That man is so fine.
> 
> Meanwhile Oracle's Elixir never helped against Evelynn. Her passive itself revealed her before that item. casters pls
> 
> I'm liking EU LCS so far. It's nice to seem a lot of them use champions that have supposedly fallen off after nerfs (Zyra, Shen, Ahri). Pretty refreshing after OGN.



adrian pls

her passive was once an ability that straights you for like 40 seconds even in mel?e range of champs so oracles helped then


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

That one guy was talking about recent times though. He was saying Oracle's removal was one of the reasons for her supposedly being OP again. It's been like a year+ since the stealth rework.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

if ull notice Nunu is being picked often in conjunction with Cait or Vayne as ADC

cuz that's dirty lategame


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

uhh I got a random loss prevented.. server problems? o.o because I didn't notice anything lagging


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

and yes everyone wrote Kha'zix off after W nerfs for a while 
heck some people even wrote off and still do max/evolve W
i have played a lot of kha and if using have good kill potential in lane which in all fairness is rare then yea u still do the tear spike build and farm up for late game
Dade proved this
He was against a Kayle too I believe
Kayle is a massive cunt so yea maxing Q is not gonna work u gotta farm/waveclear


----------



## αce (Jan 15, 2014)

he also maxed w for the siege potential since that's basically what all korean teams are doing now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

Yasuooooo pleassseeee


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2014)

nice recolor
[YOUTUBE]c0B2ItVcFj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

warwiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yasuooooo pleassseeee



Rekt.

If they don't play him during this split or whatever they almost certainly will after that dumb shield buff goes through.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

wtf why didn't they pick yasuo

stupid lcs

ain't watching more matches


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

cause EU is always behind the times unless ur name is Gambit l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

that said if u translated conversations between gambit players they are all convinced (except darien) that yasuo is trash so he might not be allowed by his team to play him


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

The other day when i was checking for matches in high Diamond korean SoloQ on OP.GG, for some Hecarim top, Darius etc. games, the players i checked, like each any every one of them had bunch of Yasuo games. Like oh that 1 Hecarim game, 8 behind it were Yasuo games. They realize just how powerful he is


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

so

dis aiya says even though yasuo has been banned in most matches so far, he will never be picked

why would they even ban him if he would never be picked?

shit tier logic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

it never pays to be absolutist

(h4h4)


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

just back, i am going to take a guess at alliance losing again, ye?

just cause it'd be funny if they did


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

Space said:


> so
> 
> dis aiya says even though yasuo has been banned in most matches so far, he will never be picked
> 
> ...



if you're gonna shit talk someone, do it to their face instead of posting in a thread they'll never read like a little bitch. 

And most teams are banning Yasuo because they're hearing that he's a strong champ and they don't know how to play against him in a 5v5 competitive setting. It's also a risk for teams to play a new champion because as of yet he has zero LAN experience. 

tch.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

Darth said:


> if you're gonna shit talk someone, do it to their face instead of posting in a thread they'll never read like a little bitch.


I actually do both. Dissing his ass on skype nau.



> And most teams are banning Yasuo because they're hearing that he's a strong champ and they don't know how to play against him in a 5v5 competitive setting. It's also a risk for teams to play a new champion because as of yet he has zero LAN experience.
> 
> tch.


Didn't the shoutcasters say they've been practicing him a lot? Pls. If they knew nobody would play him, they wouldn't ban him, simple as that. Waste of a ban that could be used on a real threat.

No, they're banning him because they're scared.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

αce said:


> wait what
> so far in ogn ive seen
> 
> a ziggs
> ...



Don't forget Nunu!


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

No player has yet to make a name for themselves with the champion. Why would they be scared of a champion no player is as of yet amazing with? They're simply banning him because they do not know how to play against him yet in a 5v5 competitive setting and playing against something you don't have a plan for is a threat you don't want to deal with. Hence the ban. 

I'm not saying he's good or bad but, we've seen this before with newly released champions where they've been banned consistently the moment they were playable in the LCS. This isn't new and believe it or not, the teams and their coaching staff don't have knee jerk reactions to "LOL NEW CHAMP IS OP" like the rest of the mindless playerbase has.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

if only the kneejerk reaction WASNT "yasuo sux" by all of reddit, NA, and most of you in this thread in fact

dumbasses


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

already a thread on reddit complaining about people not washing to go watch the lcs live

it has to be said every event. i'm amazed people don't wash without being told before going anywhere


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

Still doesn't make sense though. 

I can understand that they'd ban him if they don't know how to deal with him, but if no one knows how to play him either that's kinda a stupid thing to do anyway.

And you assume pro players aren't prepared for everything?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> if only the kneejerk reaction WASNT "yasuo sux" by all of reddit, NA, and most of you in this thread in fact
> 
> dumbasses



who in this thread said he was bad?

also na always says a new champ sucks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

rofl at aranea panic waste flashing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

gambit is playing so clean


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

LOL that darien disrespect dance

swagwick


----------



## VoDe (Jan 15, 2014)

Darien is really making Warwick as his champ


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

so diamondprox is either incredibly tall or he is standing on something.

sjokz seemed taller than quickshot too


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

After horribly mistreating my Nami yesterday, I made it up and carried a game hard. We were losin our early game, but late game we rekt the enemy team.

Then again, there team comp (Pantheon, J4, Elise, Xin, Fizz) was horrible.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

o.0 1 ranged

wtf were they thinking


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2014)

What the fuck is rekt and why can't people talk normally.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

Well rekt is used when Rekkles (the ADC for Fnatic) does a very good play


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

What the fuck do people like penis for?

Can't they just like pussy like normal people?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Same reason people use nub instead of noob.

Pointless shortening of words deprived from the deep and dark place known as reddit.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> What the fuck do people like penis for?
> 
> Can't they just like pussy like normal people?



Why not both?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Well I only like my own and Morglays penises.

No one elses though.

All pussy for me.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 15, 2014)

Bioness said:


> What the fuck is rekt and why can't people talk normally.



Due to some guy overly using it, it's kinda a running gag among me and some other forum members. 

I actually dislike the usage of the word too


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

What do you guys think of deficio casting?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well I only like my own and Morglays penises.
> 
> No one elses though.
> 
> All pussy for me.



as if anyone would let you see their pussy!



Original Sin said:


> What do you guys think of deficio casting?



i like it, and he can only grow as a caster, he's relatively new to it afaik


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

id show vae my pussy


----------



## Treerone (Jan 15, 2014)

Deficio is a pretty good caster. Sometimes he talks a bit too fast though.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2014)

Alliance fucking pls stop giving me cancer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

derrrr im wickd  ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ

i talk with my hands (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞

i play tanks when my team needs one with triforce ?\_(ツ)_/?

cuz fuck logic ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

wtf

**


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

Pussy thread?

NSFW


----------



## Treerone (Jan 15, 2014)

Khazix nerfs.


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Khazix nerfs.



you ignored the buffs



> Leap ( E ) cooldown decreased to 20/18/16/14/12 from 22/20/18/16/14
> Void Assault ( R ) movement speed increased to 50% from 40%
> Void Assault ( R ) now also allows Kha'zix to ignore unit collision while stealthed
> Evolved Active Camouflage ( R ) damage reduction increased to 60% from 50%


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

no yasuo this week in EU LCS

fucking pussies dude


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

that hair. what


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

> Orianna
> Command: Protect ( E ) no longer grants bonus MR ( still grants armor )



This has been hovering around the PBE for a while now. Looks like they're finally applying it. Ori qq 2 stronk.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 15, 2014)

Time to watch LCS D1 on Youtube.  Because I can't stream it live for shit
My shit net + twitch's instability = unwatchable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

ori deserves the nerf because especially in lane she just balls herself even lvl 1 and right clicks u to death


----------



## Treerone (Jan 15, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> you ignored the buffs



I saw the buffs. He's hit harder.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

yea kha was definitely nerfed more than buffed

still gonna be mad viable doe


----------



## αce (Jan 15, 2014)

> This has been hovering around the PBE for a while now. Looks like they're finally applying it. Ori qq 2 stronk.


because ori is op


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

Whatsup everyone i love LOL


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> Whatsup everyone i love LOL


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD would show me my pussy because he knows I'm a real PIMP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

support xerath op next patch


----------



## Chaos (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought KMT was going to do well, but this is fucking spectacular.

I've found my team for this season :3


----------



## αce (Jan 15, 2014)

> Froggen is the most  overrated player ever. No results for more than a year, and is hyped to  be a god tier mid? Hilarious. Oh, but Alliance do have potential~


the one thing reddit gets right
the next comment was someone flabbergasted that froggen was being compared to faker so often


and i have to agree


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

wtf I never see anyone compare faker and froggen lol.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> Whatsup everyone i love LOL



Welcome to our dysfunctional little family.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

im onto you, lee


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you! i actually know 1 person.. i think


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

was ur summoner name


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

Darth said:


> wtf I never see anyone compare faker and froggen lol.



wait wut

its like only the most hyped comparison ever.

thoorin thinks froggen is the best white mid player in the world. i dunno why he makes such a racial distinction but i would have said best player in the western hemisphere.

anyway, i think froggen is really good and i'll owe these first 3 matches to the guys underplaying as a team on a whole. i think they need to learn some humility because clearly they bought into their own hype.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

wad what did you smoke today?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

4N said:


> wait wut
> 
> its like only the most hyped comparison ever.
> 
> ...



except

he's not in the western hemisphere

dat geography

doe



Lee Sin said:


> wad what did you smoke today?



heh

the only thing

i smoke these days

are the people i play against


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

ZaidShtayyeh


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> except
> 
> he's not in the western hemisphere
> 
> ...


 oh.. the burns...fail


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> except
> 
> he's not in the western hemisphere
> 
> ...



really? wouldn't NA and Europe be considered western countries? Or perhaps im misusing the word hemisphere? i never studied geography so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

People compare Froggen to Faker?

Wat.

Season 2 Froggen was probably the closest I've seen to Faker level, and Toyz.

Other than that, he's been underwhelming since S3 started.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

on EU or NA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

4N said:


> really? wouldn't NA and Europe be considered western countries? Or perhaps im misusing the word hemisphere? i never studied geography so forgive my ignorance.



hemispheres are two halves of the world divided by the prime meridian


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> ZaidShtayyeh



On EUW?

If so, welcome, 4th Diamond player or so.


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

thank you vae ^_^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

actually, whose friend are you?

i specifically remember seeing you on someone's friend list


----------



## Treerone (Jan 15, 2014)

Alliance needs a better shotcaller.

They were making some weird ass calls.


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

that's sort of vague isn't it? i have many friends on my friends list


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

well who referred you to NF from NF


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

I ADDED YOU INGAME CAUSE I'M A STALKER.


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

well i'm a big naruto fan, and i wanted to talk to people about it, so i just stumbled into this place


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

welcome Lee Sin ^^


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

oohhhh nyan goat! love it! thank you nim


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> well i'm a big naruto fan, and i wanted to talk to people about it, so i just stumbled into this place



Tell us about yourself.

Who do you main? What roles you do like playing?


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

who is my main hmmm... i don't think my username gives that away.. i'mma go with teemo ^_^ and i like playing all different types of roles and in many different venues


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

You remind me of someone I used to know..


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> who is my main hmmm... i don't think my username gives that away..* i'mma go with teemo ^_^* and i like playing all different types of roles and in many different venues



Feel free to give me tips for Teemo, practicing him right now


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

is he hot?


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

There are no tips i'm afraid. A true teemo player must walk the path alone


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Uh, I don't judge men that way


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

AH FUCK IT'S YOU.

NVM I RETRACT MY FRIEND REQUEST.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> except
> 
> he's not in the western hemisphere
> 
> ...



denmark is barely east of the prime meridian though, and tbf that part of europe is also generally referred to as western europe so it's understandable where the confusion arises


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

0.0     <3


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

i repped you too.. qq


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2014)

speakin of naruto rolf


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Uh, I don't judge men that way



why are so many guys scared of saying if another man is hot or not, you don't have to be attracted to them to have a view on it


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

don't misspell simple words

THAT IS HOW MEMES START.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

Chausie said:


> why are so many guys scared of saying if another man is hot or not, you don't have to be attracted to them to have a view on it



Fear doesn't factor into it lol.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Chausie said:


> why are so many guys scared of saying if another man is hot or not, you don't have to be attracted to them to have a view on it



You will never understand the mind of a man.

Just how we will never understand women.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 15, 2014)

Chausie said:


> *why are so many guys scared of saying if another man is hot or not*, you don't have to be attracted to them to have a view on it



Its not a case of saying it, its a case of seeing it... If that makes sense?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

i understand women

then again i possess the title of swaglord


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> i repped you too.. qq



You think I'll forget what you did Thresh?

DO YOU THINK I FORGET?


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

what are you smoking now? thresh is my main


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2014)

also lol

[youtube]-UXRpB03azw[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

i added you too lee sin, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Chausie


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

He wrote the wrong name.

HE TRICKED US ALL.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> also lol
> 
> [youtube]-UXRpB03azw[/youtube]



I want that 'my team yasuo' music my ringtone.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

you're all falling for his trap.

he's secretly evil.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> He wrote the wrong name.
> 
> HE TRICKED US ALL.



he did?

well that's not nice at all


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> also lol
> 
> [youtube]-UXRpB03azw[/youtube]



Dat was a good chuckle.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

HIS NAME IS RAMZI.

AND HE'S WORSE THAN HADY.


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

Ohh that Ramzi1111?


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

>.> WHY YOU LIE


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

it's ramzi?

ramzi you fool why didn't you say so

i thought we had a connection


----------



## Lee Sin (Jan 15, 2014)

we did have a connection, but you know how it is in lebanon


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

no, i don't know how it is in lebanon


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

Hady might.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2014)

And on that night many lol's were had.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

dont ban kass

novel idea


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> dont ban kass
> 
> novel idea


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

[2:18:20 AM] *** Proof that cum is poison, you put on your fingers and you can still smell it on your wrist 20 minutes later ***

Some next level skype convo quotes.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

NICE SHIT CS WAD.

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

i farm champions

np


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Not even close to full build even with 27 kills.

That's what happens with shit farm.

Kass is easy to farm with too.

Pls l2p.

Also wtf is that Kyle name


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

means to an end

was too busy being responsible for winning the game to fulfill such a superficial status quo such as "you should have X farm by Y minute in the game


and terry

is hella troll


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

WAD said:


> dont ban kass
> 
> novel idea



It was a normal.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

whether its a normal

bronze V

or challenger

you ban kass

if its solo queue

pretty much

always

or something to that effect 

is 90% likely to occur


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh you were making a general statement about banning kass.

I thought you meant that game specifically. lol


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

Kass has 90 pct ban rate

The other 10 percent is learning the horror


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

I think that if it weren't for Fnatic kass wouldn't be as popular.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 15, 2014)

I really dislike when people reports u because u had to afk due to an family emergency....., reports need to be tweaked..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2014)

you dont get banned unless you're a repeated offender of such incidents

therefore if you get banned for AFK then you must do so consistently which means you either do not have emergencies as much as you say you do or if you do then perhaps your life is so chaotic you shouldnt play league


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> I really dislike when people reports u because u had to afk due to an family emergency....., reports need to be tweaked..



if you afk, you're going to be reported. the only thing you can do is explain the situation and apologise before leaving, and maybe they will believe you and not report


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2014)

People have every right to report you if you go AFK
Whatever the reason it may be.

They don't know about your emergency and probably don't care at all.

However, one game won't get you banned.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2014)

Unless you AFK like 10% of your games, you won't be banned.

It's not an issue.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 15, 2014)

2 many Riven husbandos in this thread


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 15, 2014)

It was an emergency because my uncles Dog was into a fight with another dog, uncles dog is a black Pitbull...


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)

That riven 'nerf'. I quite agree. Her early game is less faceroll and her late game is more faceroll.


----------



## swag420 (Jan 15, 2014)

add me. summoner name: Helen Keller . i'm on NA


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

Helen Keller was a leagl scientist & academics from Swiss.


----------



## Nim (Jan 15, 2014)

I love teemo pek my laning phase is horrible though. I didn't lane much against top champs so I blame that for most of my fails. That twitch just bursted me down last game :c


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2014)

really sorry about those 2 games guys, i can't find any reason my side why it was like that

and it's doubly annoying cause i really wanted to try out fiddle and karthas but i couldn't move at random intervals


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> It was an emergency because my uncles Dog was into a fight with another dog, uncles dog is a black Pitbull...



No one in solo que would really care.

If you afk, you get reported. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2014)

Vae said:


> Also wtf is that Kyle name



Mae is his waifu o.o

uguu


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2014)

terry changed his set for the first time in like years


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2014)

no idea what anime it's from tho.

also, 10 win streak in ranked. yay. i did it gaiz.


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 16, 2014)

Morgana in the cover of the 2014 season thing ;D She's so pretty


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Darth said:


> no idea what anime it's from tho.
> 
> also, 10 win streak in ranked. yay. i did it gaiz.



Good job Darth. Keep it going !!

Also it's not an anime. It's from a manga that I read.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

4N said:


> terry changed his set for the first time in like years



You're one to talk


----------



## αce (Jan 16, 2014)

you're all whores


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

αce said:


> you're all whores



ur client is a whore


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 16, 2014)

10/0/17 Morgana...I love her!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

You're all fucking garbage at this game.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Good job Darth. Keep it going !!
> 
> Also it's not an anime. It's from a manga that I read.



then name it so i don't have to go through the trouble of reverse image searching to find it. 

also you jinxed it, I lost my 11th game even though we definitely should have won that. Threw it by sticking around too long after getting an inhib and allowing them to rush baron while we were too low to contest. 

damn. was a close game though. we definitely could have had it. 

still, 10 game winstreak yeaaaaaaaaa. 

my record is still 17 wins in a row tho.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Darth said:


> then name it so i don't have to go through the trouble of reverse image searching to find it.
> 
> also you jinxed it, I lost my 11th game even though we definitely should have won that. Threw it by sticking around too long after getting an inhib and allowing them to rush baron while we were too low to contest.
> 
> ...



I'm sorreh. I failed u. 

The manga is Iris Zero


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

that nasus of yours is a raid boss...man that isn't fair at all. 
&
Street fighter Mae

looooooooooooooool
[youtube]K4TKEK4eaXE[/youtube]
[youtube]09vkAJzq02U[/youtube]


----------



## VoDe (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx4wbM6UnfA[/youtube]

dingdongdick


----------



## Xin (Jan 16, 2014)

Vae said:


> You're all fucking garbage at this game.



Just stop feeding already. 

Maybe we will win games that way.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

copy-pasting from skype for easiness



> [10:46:16] Synnia Aravana: mello is the worst scumbag in the history of history
> [10:46:20] Synnia Aravana: worse than teemo
> [10:46:25] Synnia Aravana: this girl
> [10:46:28] Synnia Aravana: in a 1v1
> ...



SUCH SCUMBAG

SO CUNTWHORE

RAWR


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 16, 2014)

VoDe said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx4wbM6UnfA[/youtube]
> 
> dingdongdick



Lost it when he used the clip from the Rust vid.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

[5:37] White Agent: Do you want 3000rp ?im have on card and delete llol?
give me you usernamea and pass and im send you


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

After some terrible normal premade games, I decided to solo que ranked. 



But we still won cause I got 707 armor by the end of the game (With Malph's w on).


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

hahaha pure ad team, holy cow.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

RemChu said:


> hahaha pure ad team, holy cow.



Yeah I was last pick and I decided to play Malphite against their ad comp. Plus we had Eve, Jinx, and Ziggs which makes it great for aoe. 

I don't understand why the guy picked Yasuo. He was last pick for their team and just locked him in when the people above him didn't really have a knock up aside from Lee's kick. And maybe Thresh's knockback


----------



## αce (Jan 16, 2014)

just had a night terror
k im done with sleep


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Ace lets have some fun.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

Does life steal benefit from crit?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 16, 2014)

Darius is pretty op

that BT + Triforce build is a damn good


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 16, 2014)

αce said:


> just had a night terror
> k im done with sleep



What was it? xD

A few weeks ago I dreamed one of my teachers from 2 years ago ate one of my children.


























and I don't have any children


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

just posting to show off my beautiful set


again


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ooa4f2hx8nI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (Jan 16, 2014)

αce said:


> just had a night terror
> k im done with sleep



You mean an actual night terror? Where you are conscious but paralyzed? That shit is the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Does life steal benefit from crit?




I'd think so?



			
				http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Life_steal said:
			
		

> Life steal is an offensive stat that converts a percentage of the physical damage dealt to health regained. A champion's basic attack, abilities that apply on-hit effects, and abilities that modify your next basic attack all benefit from lifesteal.[]


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

k thx (brain fart question) ^

something something void side


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

IT'S DA SPAZIE.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

And now we're facing CW Amazing.

Real talk.


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

No idea who you're talking about, Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

LCS players are too hard to beat


----------



## Cronos (Jan 16, 2014)

nice shit vae


----------



## VoDe (Jan 16, 2014)

does ranked W/L ratio reset too?


----------



## Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

VoDe said:


> does ranked W/L ratio reset too?



You start with 0/0 each season I think


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2014)

OH GOD THIS SKIN AGAIN


----------



## VoDe (Jan 16, 2014)

wtf is this bullshit?


----------



## Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

"Your recent behaviour isn't in line with how *most League of Legends players* act"


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

wow, looks like you're too nice for the community
more flame pl0x


----------



## VoDe (Jan 16, 2014)

i don't flame thought

except.... what the fuck are you doing... stop feeding... good job... fucking great job there...


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Dis guy.

Rambling on Skype how he doesn't understand why he was reported.

I predicted two months ago he'd be reported and/or banned sooner or later. Hell, I might've reported him myself once.

Dis guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

''I don't flame''

Goes on to mention his smartass and sarcastic remarks he makes to allies.

lol'ed.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 16, 2014)

Dat galio pick.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

oh cool, galio


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i don't flame thought
> 
> except.... what the fuck are you doing... stop feeding... good job... fucking great job there...



So what you are saying is you're a toxic prick? 

okay


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2014)

Space said:


> just posting to show off my beautiful set
> 
> 
> again






SATSUKI 4 LYFE


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

You're toxic Didi.

Stop being toxic.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2014)

your face is toxic






because of all the make-up you use gay boy









should stop doing that

not gonna make you any less ugly


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2014)

Also, I knew Galio support was going to get picked up at some point

Dat Armor/MR buff gives a retarded high amount
might even be highest amount of stats through an ability in the game



And he has a slow
and an ms buff


and dat aoe taunt ult (only downside is it's kinda shit without flash)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Why would anyone let Kass go in the LCS? Wat.

Galio is a little hard to play sometimes :x


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow man, harsh burns.

I use makeup to cover my horrible burns.

How rude of you.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2014)

guess I shouldn't post this then #triggerwarning


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

Didi said:


> Also, I knew Galio support was going to get picked up at some point
> 
> Dat Armor/MR buff gives a retarded high amount
> might even be highest amount of stats through an ability in the game
> ...



he was also hella fun to play before the changes, can only imagine now

i miss the guy i used to play with, he doesn't play at all any more, just logs on every so often to talk to people and maybe do one game if lucky :/  could play all sorts of shit with him bot lane


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

YASUO FINALLY


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

TANK GRAGAS WOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

here's the yasuo you guys wanted


----------



## Treerone (Jan 16, 2014)

Tank grag and Yasuo. damn


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Wtf Kev1n pls.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 16, 2014)

wtf kev1n?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FACE CHECK


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2014)

"Steel tempest knocks them all back"

Only knocks up Cait


----------



## Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

"Have you tried closing and reopening your door?"

hahaha


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Peke the retard strikes again.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

wouldn't have one point in the barrel thing on gragas helped early with CSing when pushed far away due to 2v1?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Chausie said:


> wouldn't have one point in the barrel thing on gragas helped early with CSing when pushed far away due to 2v1?



He started body slam to get away from the face check at level 1. Then when he hit level 2, Cyanide came up to get the tower and/or dive him. So he couldn't really farm even though the farm was under the turret.

Oh wth he has no points in barrel LOL


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 16, 2014)

this tank gragas is hella obnoxious


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2014)

this game is hella entertaining


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

The random Rekkles barrier doe.

Good game so far.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol that sneaky baron though.

TOO BAD THE WARD WAS LIKE 1 INCH AWAY FROM REVEALING IT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 16, 2014)

that game was fun


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

GG Fnatic and Millenium, well played.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2014)

good game, good game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

I BELIEVE IN YOU AMAZING.

YOU CAN WIN SINCE YOU BEAT ME IN A NORMAL TODAY.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 16, 2014)

FUCK IT

IMMA WATCH LCS.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't understand why they picked Yasuo with only 1 knock up on Lee


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Eve also built way too squishy on Roccat.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2014)

Lucidity on Yasuo...


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

looking forward to the gambit game next


----------



## αce (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZwQeZh6rP0[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 16, 2014)

New champ supposedly leaked on reddit

Can't link cause phone op


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

I think this is the father of Kog'Maw that Riot said would be released this year.

Next up: Kassadin's daughter.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

A... Monster Void champion without the apostrophe in the middle of his name?

Kog'Maw
Kha'Zix
Cho'Gath

Velkoz...

The pattern is ruined!


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks very legit


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

One problem: Annie has the silence icon hovering over her, yet none of his abilities mention silence.

So either his passive must involve a silence in some way, or this is fake.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Space said:


> A... Monster Void champion without the apostrophe in the middle of his name?
> 
> Kog'Maw
> Kha'Zix
> ...



Actually, getting back on this, one of his abilities has Vel'Koz instead of Velkoz.

This might either be a fault because the champion isn't finished yet, or again: fake.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Hm. Someone on Reddit also mentioned it has the old health bar.

Altho I still think it might be real, I'm doubting more and more....


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow looks really cool


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2014)

Why do we play with Nim? The person who insists on Teemo top with barrier, and when I ban it she goes Trist just to jump in to melee range every time.

I hate my life.

Forgot to swap with Gragas, still won lane so that's okay I guess.

Ulti walls did 1.4k damage at the end.


----------



## Austin (Jan 16, 2014)

hey guys how have you been


----------



## Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

Pfff never forced you to play with me


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Vae. Wanna play with me. 

I have a mouse again. Or do I?


----------



## Treerone (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy shit that Lee kick.

Superteam is dead


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

RIP Alliance.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn, going 0-4. They look a little bit confused and they always seem to hesitate when making calls


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

If anything that just NA look sadder considering they easily beat Dignigs.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 16, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Holy shit that Lee kick.


That was kinda dumb by Vi. It was clear that, if she dashes, she will get Lee Sin closer to Jinx and in the perfect position for a kick


----------



## Treerone (Jan 16, 2014)

[youtube]jMv9b6ekVOI[/youtube]



Original Sin said:


> If anything that just NA look sadder considering they easily beat Dignigs.



Dignitas easily 7th or 8th in NA now.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 16, 2014)

Austin said:


> hey guys how have you been



I'll be the only one to answer you 

I've been tackling the mid lane again after buying khazix. It's been fun for the most part, but there's been a few times where I'm like idk what to build when I'm behind.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2014)

Riftwalk ( R ) cooldown reduced to 7/5.5/4 from 7/6/5

The fuck


----------



## αce (Jan 16, 2014)

l0l alliance
wickd is turrible
froggen can apparently only play in the laning phase
their bot lane sucks
shook overrated


in hind sight, this wasn't even a super team so idk where the hype came from


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

This makes sense. Possibly velkoz in the back.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 16, 2014)

Watched the alliance v roccat.

I'm missing so much from not watch lcs


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 16, 2014)

I lvl'd 30 today and now everyone I play with/against are lvl 30 too ;o


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 16, 2014)

Lvl 30 is when it really begins. Everything else was a fluke


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> This makes sense. Possibly velkoz in the back.



Looks a bit small don't you think? Like the tentacles are too short, unless the head is just really big.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 16, 2014)

Two ranked so far, two leavers making it 4v5.

Amazing season


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm laughing at your misfortune. 

gg losing the first two games is the worst possible outcome even if you win the next 8. Have fun getting placed in Silver.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2014)

Shouldnt we just wait 2 weeks for shit to stabilize and "get back to normal"?


----------



## Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

Lost one and won one so far ^^


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2014)

αce said:


> l0l alliance
> wickd is turrible
> froggen can apparently only play in the laning phase
> their bot lane sucks
> ...




Give it time. They'll only get better from here. Its far too early to be calling A worst team yet.

Though I don't think Wickd is as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn I feel bad for Sajin.


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

no one posted this

[youtube]4WO7BxJVY2Y[/youtube]



they will have gorgeous babies.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

Well Im heading off to rank, wish me luck comrades.

I WILL RETURN A MAN


----------



## Nim (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck  /off to bed


----------



## Austin (Jan 16, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I'll be the only one to answer you
> 
> I've been tackling the mid lane again after buying khazix. It's been fun for the most part, but there's been a few times where I'm like idk what to build when I'm behind.



i'm learning kha jungle for ranked :3


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2014)

welp first pick let nasus through

:x

Lord have mercy


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

no worries sajin, i lost my first one too! 


*Spoiler*: _Ranked game dairies with Chausie!_ 





I think I played better than I thought I would, but i should have found some way to keep vayne down more. I got a kill or two on her early, but then she got some in a team fight and a few on blitz and got a botrk and other items. I just didn't know what to do afterwards as I am not experienced enough as ADC.

People kept chasing instead of pushing turrets, and I didn't know if to push my lane or chase with them - ended up just pushing most the time then using my ult if close enough and if needed.

Overall, I lost, but I'm surprised at myself for doing ok!

But I'm still not keen on playing ADC bot lane. I'll play an ADC in other lanes, but in bot lane I find support a whole lot more fun and easier. 

(Also, if I ever ignore what one of you guys are saying when I am supporting you as ADC, and continue running into the enemy bot lane, please shout profanities at me until I listen! It's horrifying to watch!)

Maybe I ought to post on the riot forums to see if I can find a duo partner. Unless someone here wants to?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

RemChu said:


> welp first pick let nasus through
> 
> :x
> 
> Lord have mercy



Think he was just nerfed, so not as bad as he was before


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

So everyone has to start over in ranked?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> So everyone has to start over in ranked?



yep!

**


----------



## Sajin (Jan 16, 2014)

0-4

Silver here I come

You'd think I wouldnt lose a game where I 1v2 a Renekton and Sejuani as Yi at level 4 and win with a kill. But noooooo


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2014)

sajin stop playing ranked wtf. 

take a break, try again tomorrow or something.

isn't it like 6 am your time? wtf go to sleep.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2014)

Wherr did u see kass gettimg reduced c/d on hia riftwalk, gogeta?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 16, 2014)

Sajin said:


> 0-4
> 
> Silver here I come
> 
> You'd think I wouldnt lose a game where I 1v2 a Renekton and Sejuani as Yi at level 4 and win with a kill. But noooooo



I think playing ranked at this time is a bad idea. People are tired, a lot of people stayed up to play ranked. Not gonna be the best experience!

I kinda think I shouldn't have played one myself, and waited a while.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep, I'm going to sleep now anyway, just find it so damn unlucky I have these games right after the reset and not the other way around lol.

Confident I can carry myself from silver either way so not worried, but holy shit can solo q be annoying.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

Sajin said:


> 0-4
> 
> Silver here I come
> 
> You'd think I wouldnt lose a game where I 1v2 a Renekton and Sejuani as Yi at level 4 and win with a kill. But noooooo



>0-4
>silver

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Treerone (Jan 17, 2014)

4N said:


> Wherr did u see kass gettimg reduced c/d on hia riftwalk, gogeta?


----------



## Norngpinky (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think I want to try ranked lol. Maybe when I'm good. 

But do you get to call your role? How does that work? I know you can ban champs.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

DAMN FIRST DEATH
!$@!$

stupid wukong clone blocked my death rocket easy triple gone


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

6/1/10 jinx atm

gonna close this shit


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> >0-4
> >silver
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


His mmr was gold 3 before the reset. He'd literally have to go like 2-8 to get placed in Bronze lol.



Norngpinky said:


> I don't think I want to try ranked lol. Maybe when I'm good.
> 
> But do you get to call your role? How does that work? I know you can ban champs.



The next time you queue up to play a normal, instead of selecting "Normal Game > Blind Pick", try selecting "Draft Pick" instead. 

It's the same pick and ban format as Ranked is where you can ban 3 champions and your team gets to pick in a 1-2-2 pick order.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

5-0 surrender

AHAAAHBAHAHAA


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Darth said:


> sajin stop playing ranked wtf.
> 
> take a break, try again tomorrow or something.
> 
> isn't it like 6 am your time? wtf go to sleep.



It's 12am est


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2014)

Chausie said:


> no worries sajin, i lost my first one too!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ranked game dairies with Chausie!_
> ...


What server are you on? I main support.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> What server are you on? I main support.



euw

i main support too, I only went adc that game cause support was taken and the people below me were begging to not adc


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

you did alright Chausie

problem is ur blitz fed, and tryndamere was fed too. Mmmm if your playing cait ask your team to group and siege towers she has the best tower siege in the game.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Not going to lie, did a little prayer b4 my match.

ty based madoka


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

So I can confirm. Fizz still too stronk.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

RemChu said:


> you did alright Chausie
> 
> problem is ur blitz fed, and tryndamere was fed too. Mmmm if your playing cait ask your team to group and siege towers she has the best tower siege in the game.



thank you remchu

though i'm more than sure there's something i missed and should have done instead to maybe make it a victory instead of a defeat. maybe i should have gone push mid as that turret was sitting on half for a long time and morg spent her time in the jungle when ziggs roamed.

but then i would be worried about getting grouped up on and killed, being by myself! trynd was taking half my hp in one hit, it's a wonder i managed to escape him all the time.

and it's very hard sometimes to ask people to do or not do something. sometimes they listen, other times people seem to forget how to read!

i'm just not good enough at adc yet, may come with time. hopefully.

also, gz on winning your first game!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think I want to do my placement matches.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Sensei what should I do to place high?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Be good and carry.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> I don't think I want to do my placement matches.



fucking scaredy cat.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Fuck you Hady, ranked is a shit hole.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Welp streamer friend wants to rank duo

he is 1 w 2 l
so far

fucking 
peer pressure


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

so im first pick got based nasus,

enemy team dodges.

edit:

WOOO

i banned

shy, mundo, blitz


GOT NASUS top (my win rate on him was like 76%)


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

20:01 game

finished 0/0/1 nasus against a teemo top

enemy team surrender 



funniest thing everyone else was like ya i lost 4 etc. b4
but damn
our mid kat was like rambo and my streamer friend won his botlane as varus vs cait. We had an awesome xin jungle and an awesome Karma support.

edit:

that makes 2 surrenders in a row, who does that in a placement match1?!?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Winning against Cait as Varus isn't that weird.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

yeah he made a good call, he was last pick....and he plays a lot of Varus.

wooo going good so far, I'll play the rest later, I do not want to jinx myself.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmmm, 1-0 in placements.

Playing with Hady ''Terrible Calls'' Kamel is exhausting.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

You two can easily 10-0. 

gl


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2014)

RemChu said:


> You two can easily 10-0.
> 
> gl



My best record in placements has only ever been 9-1. I highly doubt I'll ever go 10-0 lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeahh...I dunno about that.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 17, 2014)

Did season 4 start now?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay, 2-0.

Diamond 1 Trundle.

Diamond 3 Soraka with Challenger team.

HMMMMMMMMMm


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Plat 1 Graves main.

Rushes IE.

I dunno about dat.

Diamond 5 Ryze main with 800 games on him.

Dunno about that.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm now 4-2.

I remember my season 3 placements..


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

Apparently a lot of people are getting placed a lot lower than they were, even as much as a full division lower or more


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

WAD GOT PLACED IN GOLD 5.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

People being placed a league lower isn't surprising, it's what happened during Season 3 soft reset too.

If you go 5-5 expect to drop, a lot.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

bronze here i come then!


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm staying in Plat damnit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

d/w Hady we go 10-0 stay Plat.

Ezpz.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

Honestly i was laughing at first but after reading a few threads and posts on Reddit it's most likely that us Diamonds/Plats would get placed i Silver/Gold unless we go like 10-0. It's not unlikely.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 17, 2014)

Think I'm going to wait two weeks for the placement rush to end.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 17, 2014)

^I like your set.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Jan 17, 2014)

No, I like your set.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2014)

No, I like my set.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 17, 2014)

I hate sets


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2014)

Chaos said:


> I hate sets


----------



## Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

meeh I don't really want to end up in bronze  I hope it's at least Silver 5


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2014)

Bronze 4 lyf yo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

[youtube]KiJaQXuvC-Y[/youtube]

Oh god IT'S ME.

WHYYYY SPAZIE.

I PLAYED LIKE CANCER ON A STICK.

I DON'T WANT TO WATCH THIS.


----------



## Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't have FPS drops and I didn't have high ping. Still the game laggs <.< dafuq


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like EUW strikes again..


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

bronze, here i come


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

seems like Lady Fortuna is on my side


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Yay, 2-0.
> 
> Diamond 1 Trundle.
> 
> ...



Was that Trundle trolling,

no spirit stone/boots, rushing a botrk.

wtf


in Vode's game "I swear she was teen"  & Vaz's "loli lancer" trundle

god these names are


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Was that Trundle trolling,
> 
> no spirit stone/boots, rushing a botrk.
> 
> wtf



that trundle has boots?

and doesn't really need spirit stone, you can go well without it

BOTRK in the other hand is the big item for trundle


----------



## Mr Nim (Jan 17, 2014)

Loss prevented is half-ignored in placement matches.
At least u get placed after 9 viable games, if u had 1 loss prevented.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

well still better than a loss

cause that was game impossible to win


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

oh shit i missed the merc treads

*note to self go to eye doctor*....


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

VoDe said:


> that trundle has boots?
> 
> and doesn't really need spirit stone, you can go well without it
> 
> BOTRK in the other hand is the big item for trundle



Uh, as a jungler you should always get a jungle item first.

ALWAYS.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Uh, as a jungler you should always get a jungle item first.
> 
> ALWAYS.



This, conservation op.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

jungler = jew

vvvvv


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, by the way people.

Remember that your first few placement matches make a bigger difference in your placement than the last few ones do.

You get more MMR from winning the first few than you do the last few, just like how you lose more in the start too.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Uh, as a jungler you should always get a jungle item first.
> 
> ALWAYS.



like Aatrox?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2014)

When Aatrox jungle was played everyone got Ancient Golem most of the time.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Rengar like characters in comics

Battle Beast from Invincible





and

Titus from Nova


2nd one is tiger stripped.

1st one is predator /100% rengar 



*did anyone post this ?


*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> Oh yeah, by the way people.
> 
> Remember that your first few placement matches make a bigger difference in your placement than the last few ones do.
> 
> You get more MMR from winning the first few than you do the last few, just like how you lose more in the start too.



Oh that's why I'm getting matched with Gold V's. That means I'm going to probably land there too. At 3-4 right now, I had a one 4 v 5 and a 3 v 5 at the start of my placements. The other two losses were my fault

So it's always better to wait out a week actually cause of riots servers op but Idc where I'll place anyways as long it's not Silver again.


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

l0l wad is gold 5


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Wad is gold 5?

Yep, I dnt doubt wad played on tilt :/

But placements can be especially cancerous this early on.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

oh well i'm at 1-0 after 2 games

i will need a miracle to get Silver...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

> I was Plat V, went 4/10 and i'm now Silver III. Seriously ?
> 
> Remember that your MMR has been reset. If you had a Plat V MMR (~1800), after reset you have Gold V MMR (~1500). In your placement matches, you went 4/10 wins, so your MMR slightly decreased. Which should put you around Silver I.
> 
> But you are Silver III. It seems that the system is downgrading a lot (around 3-4 divisions for what i've seen) when ranking you after placement matches. It considers that if you have the level required, you will anyway climb fastly.



Well that sucks. Basically you have to win 6+ to even just get gold V.

I think I'm going to be placed in Silver then.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 17, 2014)

that last game was so lulzy, it was unreal

my team: Thresh (me), Viktor, Veigar, Pantheon and Udyr against Ezrael, Leona, Renekton, Lux and J4

it was few hours ago when there was a HUGE lags, only ones that weren't lagging were enemy team J4 and Renekton

they were leading like 6 - 25 at 25 mins, Ez and others were flaming "surrender, you can't win"

suddenly everyone disconnected, and reconneted. lag was gone

we literally won the game with one push from mid, in 5 vs 5 situation

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eDnhtkOeOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

LOL SOME DIAMOND 1 PLAYER GOT PLACED IN SILVER. IM SO FKED

[–]Thresha 563 points 5 hours ago* (637|74)

D1 went 2-8 now Silver1

[1]

Actually I'm confused. Apparently some Gold 2 player won their placement 10/10 and placed in Silver.

Ah well.


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

tihs system is op


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

ace werre gonna need to duo


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> LOL SOME DIAMOND 1 PLAYER GOT PLACED IN SILVER. IM SO FKED
> 
> [?]Thresha 563 points 5 hours ago* (637|74)
> 
> ...



buying accounts is wrong.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

Ya'll doing it wrong. I'ma just wait till all the high elo players trying to climb up again are gone and abuse some Bronzies in my placements like last time.


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

well idk if i feel like playing ranked anyways but uh yeah
maybe later


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

not now but later like what adrian said l0l


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

Why is Fizz not played anymore?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well that sucks. Basically you have to win 6+ to even just get gold V.
> 
> I think I'm going to be placed in Silver then.



There are gold players who went 6-4 and got plat.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

C9 vs TSM in 3 minutes.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

C9 will win 30 mins in the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

HOTSHOT IS PLAYING WITH CLG THIS WEEK.

WOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol Hotshot is playing.


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

tsm has the best bot lane, the best mid lane (probably, mancloud up there) and oddone is second only to meteos now that zuna is a jungler for xdg

dyrus contender for best top lane NA altho that isn't saying much

so idk how they won't be number 1 NA by the end of the split


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

BASED TIMOTHY


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

TEEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

C9 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

PROBABLY MID.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

No hidden pinks or oracles to stop teemo. Just sayin.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

timmothy?
if they win this game the universe hates me


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Sneaky so bm :/


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

3v1 lanes are fun


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

tsm
wot
are u doing


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Uh, how is Sneaky BM?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2014)

What is bm...


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

bad mannered





also i dont see how tsm loses this game


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

and here comes the chanting!

i swear, watching na lcs is gonna be like watching a LoL themed panto


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Bad manner(ed)


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

nvm tsm going full retard


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

nvm both teams going full retard
i forgot how sloppy these lcs games were


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

gragas 100 cs ahead of timmothy
success


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Get fukin rekt


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

αce said:


> tsm has the best bot lane, the best mid lane (probably, mancloud up there) and oddone is second only to meteos now that zuna is a jungler for xdg
> 
> dyrus contender for best top lane NA altho that isn't saying much
> 
> so idk how they won't be number 1 NA by the end of the split



There's more to a team than individual skills. 

I feel they can get number 1 but if their shotcalling / rotation sucks, which is always possible for a team, then yeah. 

C9 pls


----------



## Cronos (Jan 17, 2014)

i also think tsm will win this split


----------



## Cronos (Jan 17, 2014)

go           clg


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol

Get fuked again TSM


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

timothy the one true god


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Teeto carries.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

double kill for timothy. hue


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

C9 straight bowflexin on TSM


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2014)

l0l
i dont know
what to say

the reign of timmothy begins
avoid solo q this week


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

4  Banshees on C9


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

SO MUCH BANSHEE LOL


----------



## Maerala (Jan 17, 2014)

The Nunu picks have been tragic all week.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

cronos why don't you have an avatar


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

The universe officially hate ace.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Beaten by Teeto in the first game of LCS


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Uh, Teemo is OP.

That's not very weird.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 17, 2014)

i was contemplating leaving after tazmo fucked up the skins again yesterday but it's fine again so np

gonna put one on


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Shiptur > mancloud

Mancloud won't be no.1 mid by end of split, thats for sure.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

But Teeto is such a troll pick.

Like srsly.

If you wanna make someone rage just lock in teemo and wait until like mid-late game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2014)

Also gg cloud 9. Theoddone had a really dismal game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> But Teeto is such a troll pick.
> 
> Like srsly.
> 
> If you wanna make someone rage just lock in teemo and wait until like mid-late game.



How is it a troll pick?

He's a huge lane bully that doesn't really lose to anyone and he scales stupidly well.

Ever since the removal of oracles he's been broken.

Unless your name is Nim.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

I was gonna skip the EG game, but since Pobelter is on their roster and I've never seen him play I guess I'll watch it.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Vae said:


> How is it a troll pick?
> 
> He's a huge lane bully that doesn't really lose to anyone and he scales stupidly well.
> 
> ...



Troll as in gets people mad.

Cause that's what he does.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF THE SCOUTS CODE.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder when I'll play ranked.

Probably mid way through the season.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 17, 2014)

time for zuna jungle


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2014)

So in 6 months?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 17, 2014)

lol  krepo


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2014)

Guess so.

I don't want to play ranked now or in the next month because everyone is going to try and do their placements and I'll probs get 4 afk in my first match.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 17, 2014)

yellowpete said on stream once

'Food in America.. Well, there's more of it. Not necessarily better food, just.. more.'

Paraphrasing slightly, but you get the idea


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 17, 2014)

not banning kassasin ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

